# Lace Party with TLL Dec. 29, Shipwreck Shawl KAL



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests."

The Shipwreck Shawl pattern by Bethany Kok caught my eye several years ago. I immediately connected with it because of my DD's affinity for pirates and the book series she is researching for and writing. The next connection for me was that it is lace. I have truly learned to appreciate lace and thoroughly enjoy knitting it.

Here is a link to the pattern for anyone that would like to check it out and, perhaps, join us. :thumbup: http://ravelry.com/patterns/library/shipwreck-shawl or http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring09/PATTshipwreck.php

This shawl is a circular shawl with the right side always facing you, the knitter. It requires approximately 1,320 yards/1,208 meters sock yarn, several sets of needles from size US #4/3.5mm to US #11/8mm dpns and circulars. If you want to add beads, you will need approximately 5,000 size 8/0. An optional challenge would be dying your finished shawl. 

I'm not sure I will be dying mine, but we will see. I have several other projects going on at the same time, so I will be moving slower than others might be.

There is a wonderful link on the chart page of the pattern for a new way to start a circular project. I have not been able to try it yet, but I do have my two sets of #4 circs ready to go.  Here is the link for the blog with wonderful photo instructions: http://fleeglesblog.blogspot.com/2007/08/simple-ring-beginning-for-circular.html

Please post your photos as you go. You know we love photos here. :thumbup: There are some really nice stitch patterns in the center of this shawl all wrapped up in a stitch that will remind us of fishermen's nets on the outside. It is a beautiful project and looks to be a lot of fun. I sure hope you choose to join us on this adventure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I won't be knitting Shipwreck with you. I will, however, eagerly follow your progress. It will be beautiful - a major undertaking! Please show us your yarn & bead choices!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I can do that! My yarn is the LionBrand wool on the spool that I purchased a while back. It is about sock/fingering in weight. My beads were purchased through FireStoneGems. I have enough for two shawls probably. It was soooo much cheaper to purchase in bulk for the number of beads that are needed for this shawl. (Besides, I figured that they would get used eventually anyway. Do I sound like I am justifying?  I think what I paid for the 10,000 beads is just about the same as what the 5,000 would have cost in smaller packets, so I decided to go for it.) I am afraid that I do not remember the name of the color, but they are a Japanese glass bead. edit: That photo got really big! Sorry!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

As with Jane. The challenge of this shawl needs a lot more time and focus than I can give it now. It would become the addiction of my life at the expense of other things needing to be worked on. But will totally love watching everyone else's Shipwreck take form.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--looks like a spool of LB black yarn I bought several years ago that is still looking for a project. Actually I thought to use it as a carry along threat to tweed up some solid colors. LB does have some nice yarns. Used a merino yarn of theirs, and really liked their cotton and cotton ease yarns for my market bags. And have several skeins of their Fisherman's yarn in natural colors which also wants a project or 2 or 3. 

Your white will be striking in this magnificent shawl.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Toni -- I won't be doing the Shipwreck although it is gorgeous. Just have too many other things that I need to address first, but I can hardly wait to hear and see what every one does. Thanks for the circular start suggestion.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...My beads were purchased through FireStoneGems. I have enough for two shawls probably....


What colour are the beads? Looks like they might be iridescent. If they are similar to the ones that I used in my Rapt in Green shawl, they will certainly not go astray. Those beads are a staple for me. As soon as I use them in a project, I buy more to replace them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I won't be knitting Shipwreck with you. I will, however, eagerly follow your progress. It will be beautiful - a major undertaking! Please show us your yarn & bead choices!


Me, too. Will.be happy to see the progress made by those who are doing this project.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What colour are the beads? Looks like they might be iridescent. If they are similar to the ones that I used in my Rapt in Green shawl, they will certainly not go astray. Those beads are a staple for me. As soon as I use them in a project, I buy more to replace them.


I'm sorry. I do not remember the name of the color of these beads. They are clear glass with specks of color mixed in and an iridescent finish. I think they will be very versatile and useful. 

It will take me quite a while to get this project done. I have a ways to go to finish my full sized shawl for my workshop, so that needs to come first. It will be very fun to watch the progress of those who do take this on. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking forward to getting started. Going out this afternoon to purchase some 3.5mm DPNs. Got my yarn wound last night. I got my yarn from Knitpics- Bare fingering about 4-5 years ago when I first got back into knitting. Spent all this time gaining the skills needed for lace, circular knitting and beading. I will post pictures later. Gotta run now. 

Thanks for the great start, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words about my yarn and beads. I think this will be a nice, on-going project, something to work on in-between other projects. 

Has anyone ever done a start with two circular needles before? There are only 9 stitches to work with and I'm not getting it. :? It just grows longer. I'm not sure how to get it to circle around and I knitted myself right out of the 2nd needle. I would appreciate any input you might have. Thank you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Has anyone ever done a start with two circular needles before?...


I haven't tried the technique that you indicated in your intro.
I will try to get a chance to look at it this evening.
When I started my Montego, I used this video - the 2nd method, I think:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, lovely start. I am going to knit-a-long but using coloured yarn. I haven't the energy for dying!! I shall catch up tomorrow.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the YouTube link, Jane. It was nice to see the cast on in action. It is the first one that she demonstrated, I think.

I thought the one in the pattern that I linked to referred to using circulars instead of dpns. I'm not sure how that works. But will give it another go. 

Norma, I'm not sure that I will be dying mine. The beads will work with the yarn either way. Happy Knitting!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all that info, Toni. I will have to check it out. I definitely don't have that yardage in any one colour, nor that number of beads, right now.

Sue


TLL said:


> "Welcome to the Lace Party!
> Just a little note for newcomers...
> The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though.
> Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests."
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the YouTube link, Jane. It was nice to see the cast on in action. It is the first one that she demonstrated, I think...


What a coincidence! I was sending it as an alternate possibility.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Not sure how I am going to start this. There is an Emily Ocher crochet start, that will draw tight so there is no big hole at the center. I will have to check out the links and videos.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, lovely start. I am going to knit-a-long but using coloured yarn. I haven't the energy for dying!! I shall catch up tomorrow.


I tried to follow the pictorial on the cast on. Found it a bit confusing--mind not focused. However, what I got is that it is like starting what is called the magic loop in crochet. You make a double ring around your fingers which is in the pictures. Then you begin to pick up a loop, wrap the yarn around the needle, then pick up another loop, then wrap again around the needle. You will get all the stitches on one needle. If you do the first row it will secure the stitches. Next row divide the stitches on two needles, or as I did, split them on one circular. Once this is done you can pull the tail to tighten the center. It will feel like beginning a toe up sock.

Does this help?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Not sure how I am going to start this. There is an Emily Ocher crochet start, that will draw tight so there is no big hole at the center. I will have to check out the links and videos.


I think this start is like the E. Ocher start.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the kind words about my yarn and beads. I think this will be a nice, on-going project, something to work on in-between other projects.
> 
> Has anyone ever done a start with two circular needles before? There are only 9 stitches to work with and I'm not getting it. :? It just grows longer. I'm not sure how to get it to circle around and I knitted myself right out of the 2nd needle. I would appreciate any input you might have. Thank you!


Been there. :lol: The trick is to always use both ends of the same circular. It is easy to forget and keep using one needle on one side when changing needles on the other. I try to have two different color needles then if I am using two different colors I know I need to change. Another option is to tug gently on the needle to be sure you have the it's mate. (Both ends of the same circular).

To correct it here, just slip half the stitches on the second set of needles again.
Good luck. Hope you learn quicker than I did. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Next row divide the stitches on two needles, or as I did, split them on one circular. Once this is done you can pull the tail to tighten the center. It will feel like beginning a toe up sock.
> 
> Does this help?


This is the part that is confusing me. I figured out the cast on, but splitting the stitches on two circs and going in a circle just is not configuring in my brain (apparently big words are though.  )

I just might use the start from the HeartStrings washcloth that we did last Spring. Knit the first couple of rows straight, weave the tail through the yo's, use the dpn's, and pull the tail tight. It is an option.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Been there. :lol: The trick is to always use both ends of the same circular. It is easy to forget and keep using one needle on one side when changing needles on the other. I try to have two different color needles then if I am using two different colors I know I need to change. Another option is to tug gently on the needle to be sure you have the it's mate. (Both ends of the same circular).
> 
> To correct it here, just slip half the stitches on the second set of needles again.
> Good luck. Hope you learn quicker than I did. :wink: :thumbup:


So, if you are using the same set of needles to do the knitting, what is the second set doing? I am having trouble picturing it. :?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have only done the Emily Ocher start to the beginning of a circular item. I like the way the lady in the video did hers too.. she made it look so nice.. and easy. 
Since I just got my DPN's I might play with this when I'm taking a break from my other projects.. 
I think this is something that will take me awhile... Toni thanks for getting us started.. I didn't realize this was coming up so quickly LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think this is something that will take me awhile... Toni thanks for getting us started.. I didn't realize this was coming up so quickly LOL


I look forward to hearing how it works for you, Ronie. It did sneak up on us, didn't it?!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> So, if you are using the same set of needles to do the knitting, what is the second set doing? I am having trouble picturing it. :?


Toni this will just show you how to deal with the extra needle.. I love Cat and just watching her videos is fun... she cracks me up.. enjoy and just know you can do this with what ever cast on you want


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I want to know where the 'S' came from in the https:// but I think it was just put there so we would have to pay closer attention to all the details...LOL I wonder if there is a way to share a link with out dealing with it...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> So, if you are using the same set of needles to do the knitting, what is the second set doing? I am having trouble picturing it. :?


Hanging around, waiting their turn. You knit half the stitches with the first set, drop them and knit the rest of the stitches on the second set. Kind of like dpn. While knitting from one needle the others wait their turn. Maybe one of these sites will help.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/2-circular-needles

http://www.weebleknits.net/twocirculars.html


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

This looks like an enjoyable project... but I think I'll be a spectator once again... I don't have any use for a circular piece of lace! And I do have several lacy WIPs in my work space now!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok I want to know where the 'S' came from in the https:// but I think it was just put there so we would have to pay closer attention to all the details...LOL I wonder if there is a way to share a link with out dealing with it...


Have had that problem several times here on KP where links sent didn't work. Don't know where that extra 's' comes from as it isn't in the address bar when I copy it. Very frustrating but easy to fix problem. Wish they were all so easy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> So, if you are using the same set of needles to do the knitting, what is the second set doing? I am having trouble picturing it. :?


I would take some leftover scrap yarn and do a couple of practice tries. Use a heavier wt yarn so it may be easier to maneuver and see. One trick is to paint one set of circulars with a nail polish color so you dont pick up the wrong one. Goddess knows how often I have done that annoying faux pas!

You just need to see that one needle knits one side of the circle and the other needle knits the other. It is like have two circles going at once. Doing it will make it make more sense to you. It actually is somewhat intuitive once you get going. The biggest thing is keeping the two needles separate, this using different color needles or marking one set.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ok I want to know where the 'S' came from in the https:// but I think it was just put there so we would have to pay closer attention to all the details...LOL I wonder if there is a way to share a link with out dealing with it...


The S is because you are copying the link from a site that you are signed in to. It is a way to keep your personal info private. Not sure if I am explaining quite correctly. So if you are signed into YouTube when you copy a link your computer sometimes remembers to drop the S when you paste it but sometimes it forgets to drop it. That's the way it seems to me.

I may start this project with my LB cone just to practice the circular cast on as I have not done that yet. But I won't be completing it at all. 
There is a color work mitts MKAL that I want to do and maybe I'll try to also do the MKAL socks. My eyes are so much bigger than the time I have to devote to knitting. LOL. I did work on the MV some at work today. But yesterday I got several days of the ripple advent scarf completed. I'm now on day 21. I don't want that to become a WIP that never gets completed. 
:XD:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Chris... I just know it is new and I'm not sure what is new... them not dropping it or the fact it is there... and its very true it is easy to fix but a bother LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My yarn and beads. I am planning on dying. I bought the dye she recommends in the pattern.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is my start. The yarn is pretty sparkly a deep blue to silver. I thought it looked like water ripples with sun reflecting off the ripples.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That looks like a nice combo Bev!!! almost just like Toni's both of you have a great start 

Bev do you have a Knit Picks yarn winder? (question is open for anyone )
I have one and once my cakes get a good size I mess them up.. is there a trick to using one?? or do they just hold a little bit of yarn.. I did well with partial skeins.. not so great with larger ones.. somewhere I read a T.P. tube works well.. I have not tried it yet


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Chris... I just know it is new and I'm not sure what is new... them not dropping it or the fact it is there... and its very true it is easy to fix but a bother LOL


It used to be that https were secure sites. Protected by passwords and membership. Open sites were http. There was a login page that took you to the protected pages. Companies would have secure sites for employ access and they were https and had access to information like payroll, health, deductions to mention a few.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My yarn and beads. I am planning on dying. I bought the dye she recommends in the pattern.


Lovely! Those beads look like something that I'd love to have. 
The shawl in the pattern looks like a navy blue. Is that the dye that you have?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... The yarn is pretty sparkly a deep blue to silver.


That will be very glamorous.


> I thought it looked like water ripples with sun reflecting off the ripples.


Kind of apt considering the title.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I have a Stanwood winder. Quality product-handles 10 oz of yarn. I love this product and will praise it anywhere I can. The least expensive of the large winders. Please ignore if you are not interested. 

http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/

I also have heard that a tp tube will work. I wonder also, if a flat card board piece with a hole for the center of your winder would help to deal with the larger skeins. You would slip the card board circle over the post before winding, then your skein would sit on the card board.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Toni this will just show you how to deal with the extra needle.. I love Cat and just watching her videos is fun... she cracks me up.. enjoy and just know you can do this with what ever cast on you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That looks like a nice combo Bev!!! almost just like Toni's both of you have a great start
> 
> Bev do you have a Knit Picks yarn winder? (question is open for anyone )
> I have one and once my cakes get a good size I mess them up.. is there a trick to using one?? or do they just hold a little bit of yarn.. I did well with partial skeins.. not so great with larger ones.. somewhere I read a T.P. tube works well.. I have not tried it yet


What I recall reading is that many of the winders can only do small balls. There is at least one that can do larger ones. I, too, have read that using a t.p. tube will allow you to do larger balls. Have not tried it myself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I have a Stanwood winder. Quality product-handles 10 oz of yarn. I love this product and will praise it anywhere I can. The least expensive of the large winders. Please ignore if you are not interested.
> 
> http://www.stanwoodimports.com/stanwood-needlecraft-large-metal-yarn-ball-winder-10-oz-heavy-duty/
> 
> I also have heard that a tp tube will work. I wonder also, if a flat card board piece with a hole for the center of your winder would help to deal with the larger skeins. You would slip the card board circle over the post before winding, then your skein would sit on the card board.


But happens if/when the winding ball climbs up the center which is not tall enough to hold it?

That looks like a great discount price on the Stanwood


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is my start. The yarn is pretty sparkly a deep blue to silver. I thought it looked like water ripples with sun reflecting off the ripples.


OOh, what is that yarn Tricia? It looks like it will be very dressy. I was looking for something like that for the snowflakes I was was making.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> OOh, what is that yarn Tricia? It looks like it will be very dressy. I was looking for something like that for the snowflakes I was was making.


It is premier yarns, Spangle. There are several different colorways. This one is Sparkling Water.

I think you can see them at www.premieryarns.com.
It comes in 1.76 oz., 50 gm balls of 164 yards. Weight is listed as 3.

I think I ordered it through Mary Maxim or Herrscheners.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, I love your yarn. It looks like we will have the difference that we love to do with our projects. Everyone has a different interpretation. Very cool.

Jane, yes, it will be a stormy blue. Like the one the designer made.

Off to check out the link to Tricia's yarn. And then head to bed. DH is sick-aches and pains, coughs etc-so I will be doing whatever I can NOT to get this.

Tricia, I can't get the link to work. I'll Bing it. 
Here's a link that works.

http://www.premieryarns.com/Product/Premier+Spangle+Yarn.aspx

Yours is going to be gorgeous, Tricia. Is the yarn soft? It doesn't look soft.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

GOOD! At least I haven't posted another link before re-listing this one: http://www.premieryarns.com/Product/Premier+Deborah+Norville+Serenity+Garden+Yarn.aspx

As a 6 strand acrylic yarn...it feels harsh. Taken down to 2-strand it is a SOFT grade 0 (not 2 like the 6-strand) sock yarn. Showing the picture below again. It helps on the FIRST sock that the 2 circulars are different lengths. Otherwise pay attention to where the cast on thread/strand is so that you hopefully don't drop a circular. I've had my share of dropping half of the set...so I cannot say I'm not sympathetic.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, I love your yarn. It looks like we will have the difference that we love to do with our projects. Everyone has a different interpretation. Very cool.
> 
> Jane, yes, it will be a stormy blue. Like the one the designer made.
> 
> ...


I copied the link on the yarn wrapper and didn't check it. Maybe I had a typo. The yarn is more like crochet thread and the metallic makes it a little rough. It feels a little scratchy. So far the blue does not show up as well as in the ball.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Tricia & Bev for the Premier Yarn links. It looks like what I was looking for actually. I see they use it for jewelry and snowflakes which is exactly what I had in mind. 

Tricia, if it feels like it will be too scratchy maybe you want to make a swatch and wash it to see if it softens up???? This shawl is a lot of work to do and not be happy with how it feels to wear.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This is the Turkish cast on that Cat is demonstrating which is not the look you want in the center of your round shawl. However, it does demo the use of 2 circular needles quite well.


Yes I agree... Toni was wondering how to use the 2 needles and Cat shows very well how to deal with that situation... this cast on is clearly for a toe so it would not be good for the center of the shawl...

Kaixixang that is coming along very nice.. I am wondering why don't you put both socks on the same 2 needles... like the 2 at a time method.. you would probably want to get to the same point but then you could work both at the same time...  Actually it looks like you are having a great time doing it the way you are..  you sure are going to get a lot for you money separating the strands like this.. you have much more patience than I do 

Tricia I didn't see you picture I must of been posting at the same time..  I love that yarn and I do think that it will be beautiful when finished 

I woke up to 35 degrees this morning... this is one of maybe a half dozen mornings that it gets this cold! When you pair that with 100% humidity it is down right frigid out there!! I have warm clothes we lived in snow country for a very long time.. its time to pull them out and I think it is a good morning for my Denali Ice


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for the tips on the winders... I will play with it.. I just got this.. it was part of my Knit Pick wish list and it works very well... I just would like to get more in a cake.. if not at least it only takes a total of maybe 2 minutes or less to wind them up as opposed to a half hour or probably a little less.. and they look great! I have a Nostenpine` that does a great job but I wanted something fast  and beautiful...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...At least I haven't posted another link before re-listing this one...


This site is laid out exactly like Herrschners. Are they affiliated?


> As a 6 strand acrylic yarn...it feels harsh. Taken down to 2-strand it is a SOFT grade 0...


This is a lovely colourway - I recall when you posted it before. So you are only knitting with 2 strands? Are you stranding as you go or did you already rewind the works? That's a lot of work!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is a lovely colourway - I recall when you posted it before. So you are only knitting with 2 strands? Are you stranding as you go or did you already rewind the works? That's a lot of work!


I, too, asked the same question before because it was a stunning thought to unwind the strands of the sock yarn which is thin enough to begin with. KX has such an amazing ability to focus on such minute details--the quality of an engineering type mind.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I, too, asked the same question before because it was a stunning thought to unwind the strands of the sock yarn which is thin enough to begin with. KX has such an amazing ability to focus on such minute details--the quality of an engineering type mind.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I won't be knitting Shipwreck with you. I will, however, eagerly follow your progress. It will be beautiful - a major undertaking! Please show us your yarn & bead choices!


It's too complex and adventurous for me at the stage I'm at but will be watching avidly


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Love the color of your socks KX. I couldn't imagine having to unsteady a ball of yarn. You certainly have a lot of patience it seems.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

This shawl was designed for one of Sally Goldenbaum's Seaside Knitters mystery books__the Wedding Shawl[\u], I think! I have wanted to knit it since reading the book.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ........
> I woke up to 35 degrees this morning... this is one of maybe a half dozen mornings that it gets this cold! When you pair that with 100% humidity it is down right frigid out there!! I have warm clothes we lived in snow country for a very long time.. its time to pull them out and I think it is a good morning for my Denali Ice


You can give me your 35* temps: it is still only 28* here and my even the solar gain in my living room still has me sitting under a wool blanket.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Tanya -- 28 sounds absolutely balmy to me right now. It is about zero outside and we got some snow yesterday so the roads aren't clear and aren't likely to clear today because we have a cloud cover. Won't be hazarding a drive into town today to visit with my Mom -- so I'll just have to stay home and knit!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thomasonact, there is no link to The Wedding Shawl. I would love to see it.

Sue- "So I'll just stay home and knit." Sounds wonderful, Sue. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Tricia & Bev for the Premier Yarn links. It looks like what I was looking for actually. I see they use it for jewelry and snowflakes which is exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> Tricia, if it feels like it will be too scratchy maybe you want to make a swatch and wash it to see if it softens up???? This shawl is a lot of work to do and not be happy with how it feels to wear.


For me the biggest problem would be around my neck. This can be worn lower or under the collar. I don't think this will be too bad.

The outside rows are created by increasing the needle size. So far the center charts have been easy and it is going quickly. The hardest part was the center and working the small circle. It is getting easier as it gets larger. The sparkle of the yarn disguises the design.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

If you didn't read this on the main forum, read here. There is a change in tax on download patterns that will effect pattern prices. It may eventually change other purchases online or catalog. http://inspirationknits.wordpress.com/2014/12/09/a-taxing-new-year-for-knitters-european-vat/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

According to the weather website it is -7°C (19°F) here - with the wind chill -15°. Not as cold as elsewhere but I just 'bout froze my fingers off trying to get a couple of pictures of this project.

This is a great quick knit gift project & I think that it worked out very well with this variegated yarn. Shorter colour runs might not work so well. I am so drawn to the variegated yarns but they don't always work well with the chosen project. I was so pleased with how the colour runs worked out that I wanted to knit one out of every coluorway that I had there of this yarn: Bernat Mosaic - this colourway is Ambrosia.

This design is by Kris Basta - called Quite Simply...Scarf - the blue one that I posted a couple of days was also her design.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quite-simplyscarf

It is super simple - really only one pattern row - which makes it reversible. I did this in less than 6 hours. Sue & Ros could probably knock one off before they finished their morning coffee.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...There is a change in tax on download patterns that will effect pattern prices...


They'll get you going or coming, won't they?
I guess, as they say in the article, that this will become standard in other countries very soon. How difficult will it be for the sites & designers to manage, I wonder.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love that colorway, Jane.  Already got this in my Ravelry library.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> According to the weather website it is -7°C (19°F) here - with the wind chill -15°. Not as cold as elsewhere but I just 'bout froze my fingers off trying to get a couple of pictures of this project.
> 
> This is a great quick knit gift project & I think that it worked out very well with this variegated yarn. Shorter colour runs might not work so well. I am so drawn to the variegated yarns but they don't always work well with the chosen project. I was so pleased with how the colour runs worked out that I wanted to knit one out of every coluorway that I had there of this yarn: Bernat Mosaic - this colourway is Ambrosia.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful scarf! I've downloaded the pattern. Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, That is very pretty and I have the pattern, now. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> If you didn't read this on the main forum, read here. There is a change in tax on download patterns that will effect pattern prices. It may eventually change other purchases online or catalog. http://inspirationknits.wordpress.com/2014/12/09/a-taxing-new-year-for-knitters-european-vat/


20% is a very stiff tax!!!!! The US is making online sales charge tax which people have been fighting but it is usually just what the local sales is for the buyer. In NY it is 8% in my area. A big difference from 20%. Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--love the strong colors in the scarf. It looks like a faggoting lace--is that correct? That is a fast knit.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I will be watching to see all the pretty shawls.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just think I would get them tangled, twisted or even drop one strand and thoroughly mess up.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I, too, asked the same question before because it was a stunning thought to unwind the strands of the sock yarn which is thin enough to begin with. KX has such an amazing ability to focus on such minute details--the quality of an engineering type mind.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful. I might just give it a try,but of course I just got another project this morning. Thank you.

Jane very kindly got me interested in Tizian Sammuri on Ravelry. I am going to do the following:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-of-azov

It is a free pattern, knitted in Orenburg lace patterns. I really enjoyed the little scarf we knitted with Dragonflylace in that summer series. So some of you who knit that (the name escapes me right now) might be interested.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> According to the weather website it is -7°C (19°F) here - with the wind chill -15°. Not as cold as elsewhere but I just 'bout froze my fingers off trying to get a couple of pictures of this project.
> 
> This is a great quick knit gift project & I think that it worked out very well with this variegated yarn. Shorter colour runs might not work so well. I am so drawn to the variegated yarns but they don't always work well with the chosen project. I was so pleased with how the colour runs worked out that I wanted to knit one out of every coluorway that I had there of this yarn: Bernat Mosaic - this colourway is Ambrosia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is beautiful.. it looks like it was a lot of fun to make too 

I realize 35 is not as cold as the other parts of the country but when you go from close to and above 60 degrees Fahrenheit to 35 it is very cold... it was even colder up the river... everything was covered in ice  that is what happens when fog and humidity freezes... then they thaw out and we have rock slides.. the road crew is sure earning their Christmas Bonus this year!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...It looks like a faggoting lace--is that correct? ...


I am not familiar with that. It is just YO, K2tog all the way across - except for the garter stitch section.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> 20% is a very stiff tax!!!!! The US is making online sales charge tax which people have been fighting but it is usually just what the local sales is for the buyer. In NY it is 8% in my area. A big difference from 20%. Thanks for sharing this info.


I think the 20% is mark up for collecting the tax, administrative charges. The tax is an additional charge.

From what I have been reading about the government trying to take over out bank, savings and retirement accounts it won't be long until the tax is added here and on catalog orders from other states and countries too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That is beautiful. I might just give it a try...


It knits up in no time - hardly long enough to call it a project.


> but of course I just got another project this morning. Thank you.


Ummm - you're welcome? 


> Jane very kindly got me interested in Tizian Sammuri on Ravelry.


 I am going to do the following:
My choice is The May Queen Shawl but it isn't free.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-may-queen-shawl
I have been wanting to do one of her designs for a while.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is beautiful.. it looks like it was a lot of fun to make too ...


Thanks - yes it was fun because it knit up so quickly & was so satisfying.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here, Ronie, this is for you.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200133932146801


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are my Advent Calendar shawls. The blue one I have kept, but the gold one I gave to my GD.

These were really a lot of fun to knit, and I almost miss getting the daily clues!

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are my Advent Calendar shawls. ...


They are both beautiful, Sue. I see some stitches in the gold one that I haven't done.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Playing catch up again! Toni , thanks for the start. The links to the shawl were fun to read. I have bookmarked them, but I am not feeling that ambitious right now. Think I need a small quick project to keep my attention. Love all the yarns and bead. It will be interesting to see how the dying process works. Are you all planning on pre stringing the beads?

Beautiful colors on your scarf Jane. Maybe I will do that one! 

Sue, I like that scarf link. I especially liked how one person used it as a table runner. Both your advent scarves came out super!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are my Advent Calendar shawls. The blue one I have kept, but the gold one I gave to my GD.
> 
> These were really a lot of fun to knit, and I almost miss getting the daily clues!
> 
> Sue


They are both really lovely!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here are my Advent Calendar shawls. The blue one I have kept, but the gold one I gave to my GD.
> 
> These were really a lot of fun to knit, and I almost miss getting the daily clues!
> 
> Sue


Lovely Sue. I have some added to my to do list but they keep getting pushed down for other projects. So many patterns, so little time. Maybe I need to try these and they would satisfy my craving for new designs.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are really nice, Sue!! I'm impressed, once again, by how much knitting you manage to finish in a short time...you rock!



britgirl said:


> Here are my Advent Calendar shawls. The blue one I have kept, but the gold one I gave to my GD.
> 
> These were really a lot of fun to knit, and I almost miss getting the daily clues!
> 
> Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There will be a KAL beginning on January 1st entitled 2015 Year of Beaded Lace scarf. There will be a new lace pattern offered every month, at which time the previous pattern will be deleted. Sort of like the Advent Calendar Scarf, but at a much slower pace. This is the link for it. hopefully the following link will take you to the info about it.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/kal-fanatics/3047879/26-50#37

Sue

ps You may have to scroll down a little to where there are several red samples of lace.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Hanging around, waiting their turn. You knit half the stitches with the first set, drop them and knit the rest of the stitches on the second set. Kind of like dpn. While knitting from one needle the others wait their turn. Maybe one of these sites will help.
> 
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/2-circular-needles
> 
> http://www.weebleknits.net/twocirculars.html


Thank you, Tricia and Tanya! Your explanations did it for me!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

thomsonact said:


> This shawl was designed for one of Sally Goldenbaum's Seaside Knitters mystery books__the Wedding Shawl[\u], I think! I have wanted to knit it since reading the book.




Are you referring to the Shipwreck Shawl? I had no idea that it was connected with a book. :thumbup: I do hope you are able to jump in a join us. :-D


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

I have never knitted a shawl like this is there someone guiding us and explaining things as we go along. I am new to this part of the group thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Think I need a small quick project to keep my attention. ...Jane... Maybe I will do that one!


Definitely fits the bill.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> There will be a KAL beginning on January 1st entitled 2015 Year of Beaded Lace scarf...


You are just getting even with me here, right?
2015 hasn't even started yet & already my planned projects are getting out of control. What about all of those WIPs that I promised myself that I would finish?!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, not really. Guess we are in the same boat. We see something that looks 
irresistible and all good intentions go to the wind.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> You are just getting even with me here, right?
> 2015 hasn't even started yet & already my planned projects are getting out of control. What about all of those WIPs that I promised myself that I would finish?!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> There will be a KAL beginning on January 1st entitled 2015 Year of Beaded Lace scarf. There will be a new lace pattern offered every month, at which time the previous pattern will be deleted. Sort of like the Advent Calendar Scarf, but at a much slower pace. This is the link for it. hopefully the following link will take you to the info about it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/kal-fanatics/3047879/26-50#37
> 
> ...


That project sure looks like a good way to learn lots of new stitches and about bead placements. I signed up, but it will be pretty much from an observers point of view.

Your 2014 Advents scarves turned out beautifully, Sue!!! 

There sure are a lot of wonderful and inspiring patterns out there. Goodness!

And thank you so much to everyone who offered suggestions for the cast on. What a wonderful bunch of knitters you are. :thumbup:

I felt like I dropped off the face of the earth there for a bit. All of a sudden I could NOT get warm and my throat got sore. Our new puppy climbed up on my chest and got me warm and a good night's sleep seemed to take care of it pretty much. I sure am feeling a lot better than I did yesterday afternoon/evening!

Happy Knitting/New Year, everyone! May the coming year bring wonderful adventures and blessed family and friend times to you all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Kawall!! We are doing the Shipwreck Shawl. I think there are 3 or 4 of us actually doing it. You don't have to be doing what we are doing to be a part of us. We talk about all kinds of things. Have you ever done lace before? Shipwreck Shawl is definitely not for a beginner. No one explains things, we just all start and if someone gets into trouble, they ask for help or tell others where they got in trouble and what they had to do to get out of it. Just checked some of your posts. You do lovely work-saw your sweaters.  Did you ever finish that triangular shawl you posted about in May?

Sue, what lovely, lovely Advent shawls. Gorgeous work!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

As long as the total stitch count works out - what is stopping me from mixing any of 2010 through 2014 Advent calendars with the previous section? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:



KittyChris said:


> Love the color of your socks KX. I couldn't imagine having to unsteady a ball of yarn. You certainly have a lot of patience it seems.


The most fun is having to find the end of the 4 strands I separate and attach them via surgeon's knots to the previous end. Once you get down to the last 2 or 3 strands it gets a tad easier. I'm holding off on separating the other ball until I get this first pair knit. At least I'll be able to knit two pair after that last effort...not counting my 678 yard winning purchase from Michael's times 3 (colors). They're having a $2 sale on those colors now and I'm going to see if I still have ANY funds left in the bank. 1 or 2 more skeins and/or colors will not hurt. I want the green: forest or emerald!

*Request to all:* Please let me know if there is a merino or blend with either mixed or straight green tones.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> As long as the total stitch count works out - what is stopping me from mixing any of 2010 through 2014 Advent calendars with the previous section? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> The most fun is having to find the end of the 4 strands I separate and attach them via surgeon's knots to the previous end. Once you get down to the last 2 or 3 strands it gets a tad easier. I'm holding off on separating the other ball until I get this first pair knit. At least I'll be able to knit two pair after that last effort...not counting my 678 yard winning purchase from Michael's times 3 (colors). They're having a $2 sale on those colors now and I'm going to see if I still have ANY funds left in the bank. 1 or 2 more skeins and/or colors will not hurt. I want the green: forest or emerald!
> 
> *Request to all:* Please let me know if there is a merino or blend with either mixed or straight green tones.


I'm thinking that KnitPicks might have some Marino in green.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> As long as the total stitch count works out - what is stopping me from mixing any of 2010 through 2014 Advent calendars with the previous section? :XD: :XD: :XD: :
> 
> No reason why not. In fact the count does not have to be the same. You can add filler stitches if necessary. The adjustments were made in the spacer section. At the beginning of it, you needed the count to work out for the row with the eyelets and beads if used. Then on the last row of the spacer, you adjusted again for the next pattern. I was comfortable with maybe a difference of four or five stitches. When you block you can get the edge straight. If you check out my Ravelry (britgirl45) project notes, I noted in detail what I did for each pattern, so that would give you an idea. Until I did the shawl last year, I would never have dreamed of having different stitch counts for different patterns. Blocking helps tremendously.
> 
> Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just think I would get them tangled, twisted or even drop one strand and thoroughly mess up.
> 
> Sue


And I think I would would be breaking the yarn it is so fragile.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

britgirl said:


> kaixixang said:
> 
> 
> > As long as the total stitch count works out - what is stopping me from mixing any of 2010 through 2014 Advent calendars with the previous section? :XD: :XD: :XD: :
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am not familiar with that. It is just YO, K2tog all the way across - except for the garter stitch section.
> 
> That is what I learned to call a faggoting lace stitch. I hate the name of the stitch--always stick in my craw to call it that.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Signed up for the KAL on beaded scarf. Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I was comfortable with maybe a difference of four or five stitches. When you block you can get the edge straight. If you check out my Ravelry (britgirl45) project notes, I noted in detail what I did for each pattern, so that would give you an idea. Until I did the shawl last year, I would never have dreamed of having different stitch counts for different patterns. Blocking helps tremendously.
> 
> Sue


Wow! That is amazing that there can be that much of a difference. Nice!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is a very pretty pattern. I have never knitted Orenburg style so I think I might have a try.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, those are great! I shall have a go at one next year. You have inspired me! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> You are just getting even with me here, right?
> 2015 hasn't even started yet & already my planned projects are getting out of control. What about all of those WIPs that I promised myself that I would finish?!


I never thought I would agree with you on this, Jane. Until I joined in with LP I was a one project at a time sort of girl :XD: :XD: :XD:
Yes, I have signed up!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

No I never finished the shawl think I chose the wrong wool to make my first shawl with and couldn't get the triangle correct. Currently using sirdar Ella to make rectangular simple shawl which is goin well. Guess I will have to work up to this but will keep going. It's nice to know someone can help as think going to need it but I am determined to make a lack shawl.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Kawall99 said:


> No I never finished the shawl think I chose the wrong wool to make my first shawl with and couldn't get the triangle correct. Currently using sirdar Ella to make rectangular simple shawl which is goin well. Guess I will have to work up to this but will keep going. It's nice to know someone can help as think going to need it but I am determined to make a lack shawl.


My first lace project, a suit jacket narrow scarf seemed to take many hours--lots of frogging as I kept making mistakes and not reading the pattern correctly on the needles. It was agony but I struggled on and it got finished and was happily gifted to someone who loved it. I did a few more lace small lace projects--socks and hats I think. I finally tried a lace wt yarn and was able to do it, again slowly as it was a again a new effort for me. Am pretty comfortable with lace now, but it was a bit of a journey.

I am sure you will get it after a bit and we are here to help and encourage.


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

Having just read some of your other posts I have seen the advent scarf I might try this to learn with as small lace projects with a variety to learn different pattens when I finnish my current one


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Kawall99 said:


> Having just read some of your other posts I have seen the advent scarf I might try this to learn with as small lace projects with a variety to learn different pattens when I finnish my current one


You could even try the beaded lace project that Sue had posted. That is for this year, one section per month - so you have a month to complete just a few inches of a lace pattern, and you don't even need to use beads. I think I may sign up for that. 
And we were talking about doing the Advent scarf as our own KAL later in the year. Like Xmas in July. But you can start any time and ask questions here. We love to help and we love pictures! :!:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Kawall99 said:


> Having just read some of your other posts I have seen the advent scarf I might try this to learn with as small lace projects with a variety to learn different pattens when I finnish my current one


Another option to help you cover the basics, would be to sign up for my basic lace or beginning lace workshops starting in early February. You certainly do not have to wait until then to try things, but I wanted to throw that out there for you.  Starting small is excellent! And we all love to help, as you may have noticed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kawall99 said:


> No I never finished the shawl think I chose the wrong wool to make my first shawl with and couldn't get the triangle correct. Currently using sirdar Ella to make rectangular simple shawl which is goin well. Guess I will have to work up to this but will keep going. It's nice to know someone can help as think going to need it but I am determined to make a lack shawl.


I have to tell you, Kawall, that I purchased the yarn and beads for the Shipwreck shawl about 3 to 4 years ago at the beginning of my return to knitting after 30 years. I really felt overwhelmed. Then Dragonflylace started the lace party. I learned so much about doing lace. Starting with a small project is the way to go.  Please feel free to ask questions here on the one you are doing now. The real key to lace knitting is using stitch markers so that you only have one repeat of the pattern to keep count of at a time. That way it is easy to catch mistakes. Also, lifelines are WONDERFUL for those mistakes you don't catch but see rows after you made them. A lifeline is a thinner contrasting yarn you weave through the stitches in one row you know is right, so that if you make a mistake later, you can just pull out your work quickly and start over at a good row. It is good to put in a lifeline frequently.  And to mark the row that you put the lifeline in on your pattern, so you know where to start. So glad to have you in the Lace Party. Again, you don't have to be doing what we are doing to be a part of the LP. 

TTL-Toni, who is hosting this week is going to have a workshop on beginning lace and then another on a lace shawl sometime soon in 2015, not sure when. Keep an eye on the workshops.

Opps, I see Toni already chimed in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

One of my basic tactics with new things is to do samples. When I got back into knitting I found some stitch books and did many lace stitch samplers. KnittingFool.com online has a stitch dictionary with many lace stitches. That might be a good way to try different stitches and practice doing lace. Yarn scraps do well for this and there is no pressure to get it right as these can be frogged with no sense of loss; it will all be for learning.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kawall, when putting in a lifeline, you want to take it through the stitches on your needle, to be sure to catch all stitches and all yarn overs. You can look up a video on line if you have questions. 

Just clarifying.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Kawall99 said:


> ...It's nice to know someone can help....


We are only a mouse click away. 
Your first experience was no doubt clouded by the fact that you felt that the yarn was wrong. It can feel like wading through cement at times like that.
Try again, though, because it is well worth the experience.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have been PMing with Ros over the past 12 hours or so & wanted to pass on a message from her. I was wondering about her absence - it turns out that she is somewhat overwhelmed by a terrible incident that occurred & felt reluctant to overburden LP with negative things.
Her ex-husband & daughter, Jane, were sailing when he had a heart attack & Jane was left clinging to the mast in an effort to control the boat. He is now out of surgery in hospital & Jane is mostly bruised & splintered & quite shaken up. A good job out of a potential catastrophe!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning all....not notices again  I really wish KP could get this problem fixed...

Lots of pretty shawl and scarf patterns being shared... I guess the new year means we can stock up on new patterns... It almost looks like we might have to stock up before designers stop designing them  I hope that tax doesn't get to carried away..

thanks for the link Bev...LOL if my hubby thought I could of done that he would be shaking his head... I actually got around 200 yds on my cake yesterday so I just needed more practice..  I tried putting a tp roll on it and it didn't fit.. It was to big. I guess if I really needed to I could cut it to fit...

Welcome to the Lace Part Kawall I hope you join in the fun... there are so many different projects going at once I hope you find one you will enjoy...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the great start Toni. I am finally caught up on the eight pages of posts. The Shipwreck Shawls are going to be great after seeing the yarn and bead choices. And dyeing! What an adventure we are going to have here in the Lace Party.

Jane, your quick scarf looks really comfy.

Beautiful work as always Sue. 

Laughed out loud at the video using a hand mixer as a ball winder. I am thinking that a drill might work better as you can get a really slow speed on them. My yarn would be all tangles if I went that fast.

Our weather is quite balmy here (75F / 24C) but this is normal for us. I do not miss being cold.

Welcome to our newbies, as others stated, we are a helpful group and enjoy seeing other's projects. Toni's class should be great so do check it out once it starts. For small lace projects you could try some dish or wash cloths.

I am almost done with sleeve number two - yippee!! Eight rows of twisted rib to go and then on to the collar.

Happy knitting all,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya that was my first lace project too!!! I sat infront of the computer and learned... then like you it seemed to take forever to complete...LOL That was so long ago! but I was hooked then when DFL had her class I learned so much in such a short time and here we are.. all together still so many years later.. I guess its been close to 3 years now.. gosh how time fly's 

Sue those turned out so pretty.. I will definatly have one of those in my future .. I do like the once a month patterns... less pressure that way... LOL unless it takes me a month to do each one...

Oh no Jane that is so sad.. I am glad he is ok now.. Poor Ros sure has had her share of disasters!! I hope this year will bring her great joy and the best of luck.. 

Toni I am glad your feeling better... and it sounds like the puppy found a comfy spot to sleep  When I am knitting I have all 3 with me.. the 2 doxies and the cat all have to be touching me some how... it gets quite comical because the cat hates (so she would like us to think) the dogs.. but she will stand her ground if she has a good spot and the dogs jump up..LOL it is nice when it is cold.. they are great heaters..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just came across this nice cowl pattern - free:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-mesh-cowl

I think that I might make one of these for myself - a rare occurrence. I am considering where I might place beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This pattern was posted here before but since:
"This pattern will remain free until December 31, 2014, then it will return to paid pattern status."
I thought that I should point it out again in case someone didn't see it - deadline fast approaching.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eight-pointed-flower


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!! And Happy New Year (sorry I'm late for our "on-the-other-side-of-the-dateline" friends). 

At the moment, I'm very excited. Last night I finished the knitting on a huge project which I started about 18 months ago. And at the moment, I feel light as a feather having gotten the thing done. I plan on sharing with all of you when it is my turn to host on Jan. 11th. In the meantime, I'll just say that I've worked my way through a small lace book, charting all the patterns and then knitting them. I learned a long time ago, that I work better from charts than from "language" directions. So the discipline of actually interpreting, charting, and then knitting the lace pieces has been a challenge perhaps more in persistence than really-hard work. In any case, what a great way to end the year. I'm off to block the last 4 pieces that I finished yesterday.

Sending good thoughts to Ros with her challenges. And sending happy knitting thoughts to all of you. I have a friend who always refers to my knitting as "clicking." So, click, click, click..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...At the moment, I'm very excited. Last night I finished the knitting on a huge project which I started about 18 months ago. ...


I know that you must be feeling so proud! Deservedly. What a great undertaking.
Looking forward to seeing it on the 11th!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A few other patterns that might be of interest with deadlines looming:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sulka-soft-serve-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elsa-mittens
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pumpkin-pie-8
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/merry-monday-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stax

This one doesn't show a deadline but I thought that it was interesting on the heels of the last LP with VintgeCrochet.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bettys-beautiful-border-v2

I have company coming this evening - I ask you: what am I doing here in front of the computer?!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have company coming this evening - I ask you: what am I doing here in front of the computer?!


The same thing I am doing. Stalling! And wishing everyone here a wonderful New Year! May we learn from our mistakes, grow from our challenges, and let the unimportant stuff go. :thumbup:

Thanks for the great patterns and temptations and additions to our stashes.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Woo Woo!! Belle!! OMG, we have to wait two weeks to see it, tease!! 

Well, I am at work and on the computer so don't tell the boss, lol.

Happy New Year all!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Well, I am at work and on the computer ....


Sounds good to me 


> so don't tell the boss, lol.


Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy new year to all LP friends. I wish peace, happiness, good health to all. May your path be smooth and the sun on your back

Thank you to all the hosts this year - great ideas and wonderful help. I do need to warn our new members, especially if they did not read past posts, that we are fantastic enablers in acquiring patterns and great yarns in addition to all the help and support offered.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This pattern was posted here before but since:
> "This pattern will remain free until December 31, 2014, then it will return to paid pattern status."
> I thought that I should point it out again in case someone didn't see it - deadline fast approaching.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eight-pointed-flower


very nice. have it saved.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, thanks for keeping up with Ros. So sorry to hear of the last catastrophe. So glad Jane is ok and her dad. Wow, sounds like something out of a book. Hope that this new year will be a lot calmer and peaceful for Ros and her family. And thanks for all the patterns. I love the cable scarf and the crochet edging. Lovely!

Belle, looking forward to your hosting and seeing your big project.


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

Where do I find the the beaded lace project by Sue? And would love to sign up for the workshop do you have a separate sction how do I find you again lol thanks for the encouragement


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been PMing with Ros over the past 12 hours or so & wanted to pass on a message from her. I was wondering about her absence - it turns out that she is somewhat overwhelmed by a terrible incident that occurred & felt reluctant to overburden LP with negative things.
> Her ex-husband & daughter, Jane, were sailing when he had a heart attack & Jane was left clinging to the mast in an effort to control the boat. He is now out of surgery in hospital & Jane is mostly bruised & splintered & quite shaken up. A good job out of a potential catastrophe!


I heard from Ros, too, but didn't know if she wanted me to put this out. But since you have, I guess it is ok for me to speak.
I think what happened is that the mast broke. This has happened before to him. He may have been hit with it and Jane was struggling to control it. Sailing has been a big part of his life and he has included Jane in it. So it was a pretty traumatic thing for both of them. Fortunately they were not that far from home--a bit over 2 hours away. Fortunately they seem to be a very close knit family and will be there for the support that is needed. And we can be there for Ros.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A few other patterns that might be of interest with deadlines looming:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sulka-soft-serve-scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elsa-mittens
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pumpkin-pie-8
> ...


You just cannot leave us (lol).

Some nice pattern stuff. Am really enjoying a lot of the new crochet work with all the neon colors being used. And love the 3-D effects with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And before I forget

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE. IT HAS BEEN A GREAT YEAR WITH YOU. SO LOOK FORWARD TO WHAT THE NEW YEAR BRINGS FOR US. FUN AND GOOD FORTUNE I HOPE.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You just cannot leave us (lol)...


Misery loves company. 
I have to tantalize everyone with things that I know that I don't have time to do. If someone takes advantage of one of them, I'll be happy & gain some vicarious joy.
Since there were deadlines, I thought that I should share.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE. IT HAS BEEN A GREAT YEAR WITH YOU. SO LOOK FORWARD TO WHAT THE NEW YEAR BRINGS FOR US. FUN AND GOOD FORTUNE I HOPE.


What she said.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy new year to all. Roni, I can't believe the Lace Party has been going for 3 years. What a wonderful opportunity it has been to learn and share and be inspired by all! May we we all continue to grow and have a healthy and happy year to come! 
Jane, thank you for the heads up for all those patterns. I especially love the mittens and hope to give them a try! 
Prayers and hugs to Ros for her daughter and ex. What a scare that must have been!
Belle, congratulations on finishing your project.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the link. You will have to scroll down a little until you see the red lace samplers.
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/kal-fanatics/3047879/26-50#37

Sue


Kawall99 said:


> Where do I find the the beaded lace project by Sue? And would love to sign up for the workshop do you have a separate sction how do I find you again lol thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, prayers for Ros, her ex and Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is the link. You will have to scroll down a little until you see the red lace samplers....


Oops - I meant to post this before. You can go directly to the thread with this link:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3060060/1-25


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! And Happy New Year (sorry I'm late for our "on-the-other-side-of-the-dateline" friends).
> 
> At the moment, I'm very excited. Last night I finished the knitting on a huge project which I started about 18 months ago. And at the moment, I feel light as a feather having gotten the thing done. I plan on sharing with all of you when it is my turn to host on Jan. 11th. In the meantime, I'll just say that I've worked my way through a small lace book, charting all the patterns and then knitting them. I learned a long time ago, that I work better from charts than from "language" directions. So the discipline of actually interpreting, charting, and then knitting the lace pieces has been a challenge perhaps more in persistence than really-hard work. In any case, what a great way to end the year. I'm off to block the last 4 pieces that I finished yesterday.
> 
> Sending good thoughts to Ros with her challenges. And sending happy knitting thoughts to all of you. I have a friend who always refers to my knitting as "clicking." So, click, click, click..


Wow!!! Good for you!!! I can just imagine how light you feel after taking on a project like that!!! I totally understand your choice of reading charts vs. words. I can't wait until the 11th also!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Wow!!! Good for you!!! I can just imagine how light you feel after taking on a project like that!!! I totally understand your choice of reading charts vs. words. I can't wait until the 11th also!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is wonderful. Looking forward to 11th. Jan. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my version of Kristin Benecken's Advent Calendar Scarf 2014. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-calendar-scarf-2014
100% cashmere - lovely to work with & shows the stitches so nicely.
I only did 15 of the 24 clues plus a repeat of the first one grafted on to the end.
I will do a second one in sock weight - later, though. Perhaps when we do one together as we have tentatively planned for later in the year.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is glorious. Beautiful colour. The Kal is a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is glorious. Beautiful colour...


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Ros* please don't feel you can't share with the Lace Party, it is one of the nice things about what we have, that there is always someone who can sympathise, and often someone online at the time you are. I am very glad to hear that both the ex and your daughter are OK.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That came out beautifully, Jane. I love the colour and the beads at each end.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Kristin Benecken's Advent Calendar Scarf 2014.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-calendar-scarf-2014
> 100% cashmere - lovely to work with & shows the stitches so nicely.
> I only did 15 of the 24 clues plus a repeat of the first one grafted on to the end.
> I will do a second one in sock weight - later, though. Perhaps when we do one together as we have tentatively planned for later in the year.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That came out beautifully, Jane. I love the colour and the beads at each end.


Thank you 
I had to order more yarn in that same colour because I really love it.
I resisted the urge to put more beads in the other clues - I sure wanted to - but it would have been difficult to plan for a consistent look overall.The ones on the end make it drape nicely without making it too heavy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear of this incident. What an awful thing to happen.

Hopefully Ros' ex will be alright. I can imagine that Jane would be really shaken up by it. If you are in touch with Ros, do let her know that our thoughts are with her and that we are all here when she is ready to talk about it with us all.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I have been PMing with Ros over the past 12 hours or so & wanted to pass on a message from her. I was wondering about her absence - it turns out that she is somewhat overwhelmed by a terrible incident that occurred & felt reluctant to overburden LP with negative things.
> Her ex-husband & daughter, Jane, were sailing when he had a heart attack & Jane was left clinging to the mast in an effort to control the boat. He is now out of surgery in hospital & Jane is mostly bruised & splintered & quite shaken up. A good job out of a potential catastrophe!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...do let her know that our thoughts are with her ...


She knows that. She will probably join in again soon & will read everyone's supportive comments. I think that she is going to visit with Jackson tomorrow & use his magic to perk her up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is glorious. Beautiful colour.
> 
> The Kal is a good idea :thumbup:


This is a very beautiful scarf, Jane!!!

Did you catch that Sue? The KAL is a good idea!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Ros* please don't feel you can't share with the Lace Party, it is one of the nice things about what we have, that there is always someone who can sympathise, and often someone online at the time you are. I am very glad to hear that both the ex and your daughter are OK.


Well said, Julie, and so very true.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> This is a very beautiful scarf, Jane!!! ...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Ros* please don't feel you can't share with the Lace Party, it is one of the nice things about what we have, that there is always someone who can sympathise, and often someone online at the time you are. I am very glad to hear that both the ex and your daughter are OK.


We're here, Ros, when you are ready. Hugs.

Jane, what a lovely, lovely Advent scarf. I am really starting to look forward to the time we do one together.  I may have to do mine in cashmere also. I figure I will have used a little under two skeins of each color of my repurposed yarn for the MV. I will have lots to play around with.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kawall99 said:


> And would love to sign up for the workshop do you have a separate sction how do I find you again lol thanks for the encouragement


Kawall, it will be in the Workshop area of KP. Click on the link and the click on the thread-Starting Workshops Again-Jan2015. There Shirley will talk about the upcoming Workshops. Tamarque and Toni's and others. Someone here will most certainly post links to those workshops when they start or you can just keep watch on this link. And the closed workshops are there permanently for anyone who might be interested in learning a certain subject. You can follow along with any of those-you won't be able to ask questions, but if the person who leads the workshop is still on KP, you could pm questions to them or ask here.  WHen a workshop is open, you can chat and ask questions as needed. It's much more structured than Lace Party and very focused. Hope this isn't too much information. 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Oh, finding us again. Hmm. At the top of each page is a watch/unwatch tab. Click on the watch tab and it will notify you that you are enabling emails for when someone posts on the thread. Another way to check up on us after you have watched a page is at the top center of the page Watched Topics. Click on that and it will give you a list of the topics you are watching to click on where you want to go.

I see you have been around since May 2013. So sorry if I am giving you info you already know.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, what a lovely, lovely Advent scarf....


Thank you 
I might find it hard to part with.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I did. Maybe summertime next year.


TLL said:


> Did you catch that Sue? The KAL is a good idea!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe you should just hang on to it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> I might find it hard to part with.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for the crochet square pattern I put it in my library 
That is great news Belle.. what a great feeling and on the last day of the year ... I look forward to seeing it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice links again Jane... I love it when they are in Ravelry because then I can just save them there 
Beautiful advent scarf.. your beads are very tastefully done


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy New year everyone. It is so hard to believe the year is over!! We have had another wonderful year together  I have enjoyed all our KAL's and the sharing of all our projects, daily lives, patterns and several cups of coffee!!! Please everyone stay safe and enjoy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Maybe you should just hang on to it.


 It is for my sister for Christmas.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Very nice links again Jane... I love it when they are in Ravelry because then I can just save them there


I generally download them anyway but it is much more convenient than when you have to do work-arounds for things that aren't in pdf form.


> Beautiful advent scarf.. your beads are very tastefully done


Thank you


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Very nice links again Jane... I love it when they are in Ravelry because then I can just save them there.





jscaplen said:


> I generally download them anyway but it is much more convenient than when you have to do work-arounds for things that aren't in pdf form.


This is one reason I tried to prompt everyone to have a copy of Open Office 4.0.1 or newer...so whatever version of upload we send would not be unreadable!

Here is my end-of-year color effort for 2014! --> Happy New Year!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!! Going to spend the evening knitting while watching a movie. 

Here's where I am on my Shipwreck. Also a picture of some Artist Safety pins. My DD gave me some. They make awesome stitch markers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Ros* please don't feel you can't share with the Lace Party, it is one of the nice things about what we have, that there is always someone who can sympathise, and often someone online at the time you are. I am very glad to hear that both the ex and your daughter are OK.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Happy New Year everyone!! Going to spend the evening knitting while watching a movie.
> 
> Here's where I am on my Shipwreck.


You are in the same place as I am. I shall try a take a photo tomorrow. It is very overcast here so little natural light.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Happy new year to all LP friends. I wish peace, happiness, good health to all. May your path be smooth and the sun on your back
> 
> Thank you to all the hosts this year - great ideas and wonderful help. I do need to warn our new members, especially if they did not read past posts, that we are fantastic enablers in acquiring patterns and great yarns in addition to all the help and support offered.


 From me too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: Happy New Year.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oops - I meant to post this before. You can go directly to the thread with this link:
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3060060/1-25


I never can figure out how to join a Ravelry KAL. Do you know how to do this?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy New Year/Blwyddan Newydd Dda I have enjoyed my time with you immensely. Thank you all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's where I am on my Shipwreck.


A good start 


> Also a picture of some Artist Safety pins. My DD gave me some. They make awesome stitch markers.


Very handy - sometimes I find that I want to mark a spot in the midst of row where I have to make a correction but the marker needs an opening.
I have some of those plastic ones that look like safety pins but they break really easily.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--so glad your grand oeuvre is complete. I know it is a great sense of accomplishment and freedom.

Jane--looooove your cashmere advent scarf. it oozes luxury.

Norma--thank you for the Welsh greeting. Same to you.

Bev--you are moving right along on the Shipwreck


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

Click on this link

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3060060/1-25

you should see a picture of a cream Labrador on right top corner click on this. You will then see join group in top right hope this works did for me just


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I never can figure out how to join a Ravelry KAL. Do you know how to do this?


With this one, it is a little different. Just join the group & say that you are joining in the KAL by posting in this thread. Then you can follow when there are updates or whatever.
The first part just came out. You can find the chart in post #4, pics in #3. Each month, the info will be replaced by the new instalment so you have to be sure to save the info.
There is info at the head of the posts - regarding edging choices.
Read through the header & posts 1-4 as well as #31 where they talk about beads.

I have not looked at it all closely yet because I am supposed to be preparing for company.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--looooove your cashmere advent scarf. it oozes luxury...


Thank you. It feels lovely around the neck.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been PMing with Ros over the past 12 hours or so & wanted to pass on a message from her. I was wondering about her absence - it turns out that she is somewhat overwhelmed by a terrible incident that occurred & felt reluctant to overburden LP with negative things.
> Her ex-husband & daughter, Jane, were sailing when he had a heart attack & Jane was left clinging to the mast in an effort to control the boat. He is now out of surgery in hospital & Jane is mostly bruised & splintered & quite shaken up. A good job out of a potential catastrophe!


Thanks, Jane, for the update on what has been going on in Ros's life. So glad that they both made it out of that terrible situation.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A few other patterns that might be of interest with deadlines looming:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sulka-soft-serve-scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elsa-mittens
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pumpkin-pie-8
> ...


Thanks, Jane, for the heads up and the links for all those patterns.

Have a wonderful New Year's Eve and a happy and healthy 2015!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And before I forget
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE. IT HAS BEEN A GREAT YEAR WITH YOU. SO LOOK FORWARD TO WHAT THE NEW YEAR BRINGS FOR US. FUN AND GOOD FORTUNE I HOPE.


Ditto from me! :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Kristin Benecken's Advent Calendar Scarf 2014.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-calendar-scarf-2014
> 100% cashmere - lovely to work with & shows the stitches so nicely.
> I only did 15 of the 24 clues plus a repeat of the first one grafted on to the end.
> I will do a second one in sock weight - later, though. Perhaps when we do one together as we have tentatively planned for later in the year.


That is absolutely stunning! I love, love, love the color and your bead placement works really well where you put them!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> I might find it hard to part with.


I can't imagine parting with it. It is so beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> With this one, it is a little different. Just join the group & say that you are joining in the KAL by posting in this thread. Then you can follow when there are updates or whatever.
> The first part just came out. You can find the chart in post #4, pics in #3. Each month, the info will be replaced by the new instalment so you have to be sure to save the info.
> There is info at the head of the posts - regarding edging choices.
> Read through the header & posts 1-4 as well as #31 where they talk about beads.
> I have not looked at it all closely yet because I am supposed to be preparing for company.


Thanks, Jane! It's great to have all this information.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is absolutely stunning! I love, love, love the color and your bead placement works really well where you put them!


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I can't imagine parting with it. It is so beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane! It's great to have all this information.


You're welcome - but it might be as clear as mud.
Hopefully, tomorrow, I will have the time to read everything through more closely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You're welcome - but it might be as clear as mud.
> Hopefully, tomorrow, I will have the time to read everything through more closely.


It made sense to me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you. It feels lovely around the neck.


I bet it does. Is this one a keeper for you?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Kawall & Jane--thanks for responding to the Ravelry KAL sign up. Will go in and try it in a bit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Is this one a keeper for you?


No, it is a Christmas present for my sister.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!!!!

Ros, so sorry to hear of this mishap with your daughter and ex.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds great, but will be knitting a mkal, Rock the Kasbar, on Ravelry.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your Shipwreck is looking great, Bev! I decided that I had better stay focused on my workshop project so it gets done on time, then I can pick this up. 

Happy and Blessed New Year to you all also. You are so nice to spend time with. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am quoting darowil with permission:

I'm reading a book in which one of the characters' mother was a great knitter from Estonia. She knitted exquisite Estonian lace and her nickname for her son was nupp- used as a term of endearment even though some in her circle called nupps "Satan's contribution to knitting". After doing nupps in one of the patterns for the advent calander recently I can CONFIRM that they are difficult to work. 

Darowil has been knitting the Advent Scarves now for a number of years, and puts in a lot of time with Shirley's Workshops, Sam's Tea Party and the main forum. I know she has a very comfortable computer chair, and over 100 WIP's!!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Great start Toni &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Here is my start. The yarn is pretty sparkly a deep blue to silver. I thought it looked like water ripples with sun reflecting off the ripples.


Looks really pretty Tricia 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> GOOD! At least I haven't posted another link before re-listing this one: http://www.premieryarns.com/Product/Premier+Deborah+Norville+Serenity+Garden+Yarn.aspx
> 
> As a 6 strand acrylic yarn...it feels harsh. Taken down to 2-strand it is a SOFT grade 0 (not 2 like the 6-strand) sock yarn. Showing the picture below again. It helps on the FIRST sock that the 2 circulars are different lengths. Otherwise pay attention to where the cast on thread/strand is so that you hopefully don't drop a circular. I've had my share of dropping half of the set...so I cannot say I'm not sympathetic.


They are going to be lovely socks 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> According to the weather website it is -7°C (19°F) here - with the wind chill -15°. Not as cold as elsewhere but I just 'bout froze my fingers off trying to get a couple of pictures of this project.
> 
> This is a great quick knit gift project & I think that it worked out very well with this variegated yarn. Shorter colour runs might not work so well. I am so drawn to the variegated yarns but they don't always work well with the chosen project. I was so pleased with how the colour runs worked out that I wanted to knit one out of every coluorway that I had there of this yarn: Bernat Mosaic - this colourway is Ambrosia.
> 
> ...


It's gorgeous Jane and I'm not sure about making one that quick 😉
Edit to add. I bookmarked it just in case 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am going to do the following:
> My choice is The May Queen Shawl but it isn't free.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-may-queen-shawl
> I have been wanting to do one of her designs for a while.


That's a gorgeous shawl Jane💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here are my Advent Calendar shawls. The blue one I have kept, but the gold one I gave to my GD.
> 
> These were really a lot of fun to knit, and I almost miss getting the daily clues!
> 
> Sue


They are both beautiful, I'm still making mine, it might be finished next Christmas 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have been PMing with Ros over the past 12 hours or so & wanted to pass on a message from her. I was wondering about her absence - it turns out that she is somewhat overwhelmed by a terrible incident that occurred & felt reluctant to overburden LP with negative things.
> Her ex-husband & daughter, Jane, were sailing when he had a heart attack & Jane was left clinging to the mast in an effort to control the boat. He is now out of surgery in hospital & Jane is mostly bruised & splintered & quite shaken up. A good job out of a potential catastrophe!


Thank you Jane 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh no Jane that is so sad.. I am glad he is ok now.. Poor Ros sure has had her share of disasters!! I hope this year will bring her great joy and the best of luck..


Thank you Ronie, I hope this year is a better one, although there were lots of lovely moments too. One that stands out for me was joining KP and finding lots of lovely friends 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! And Happy New Year (sorry I'm late for our "on-the-other-side-of-the-dateline" friends).
> 
> At the moment, I'm very excited. Last night I finished the knitting on a huge project which I started about 18 months ago. And at the moment, I feel light as a feather having gotten the thing done. I plan on sharing with all of you when it is my turn to host on Jan. 11th. In the meantime, I'll just say that I've worked my way through a small lace book, charting all the patterns and then knitting them. I learned a long time ago, that I work better from charts than from "language" directions. So the discipline of actually interpreting, charting, and then knitting the lace pieces has been a challenge perhaps more in persistence than really-hard work. In any case, what a great way to end the year. I'm off to block the last 4 pieces that I finished yesterday.
> 
> Sending good thoughts to Ros with her challenges. And sending happy knitting thoughts to all of you. I have a friend who always refers to my knitting as "clicking." So, click, click, click..


Thank you Belle, I'm looking forward to seeing your lace work on the 11th Jan.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A few other patterns that might be of interest with deadlines looming:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sulka-soft-serve-scarf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elsa-mittens
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pumpkin-pie-8
> ...


I think you were keeping us company 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> The same thing I am doing. Stalling! And wishing everyone here a wonderful New Year! May we learn from our mistakes, grow from our challenges, and let the unimportant stuff go. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the great patterns and temptations and additions to our stashes.


Thank you Toni, I wish everyone a very happy New Year too, and I'm a great believer in letting the unimportant stuff go. I don't want that stuff taking up room in my brain 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Woo!! Belle!! OMG, we have to wait two weeks to see it, tease!!
> 
> Well, I am at work and on the computer so don't tell the boss, lol.
> 
> Happy New Year all!!


Lips are sealed 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, thanks for keeping up with Ros. So sorry to hear of the last catastrophe. So glad Jane is ok and her dad. Wow, sounds like something out of a book. Hope that this new year will be a lot calmer and peaceful for Ros and her family. And thanks for all the patterns. I love the cable scarf and the crochet edging. Lovely!
> 
> Belle, looking forward to your hosting and seeing your big project.


Thank you Bev, I hope so too💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad to see you back. How are things progressing?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I heard from Ros, too, but didn't know if she wanted me to put this out. But since you have, I guess it is ok for me to speak.
> I think what happened is that the mast broke. This has happened before to him. He may have been hit with it and Jane was struggling to control it. Sailing has been a big part of his life and he has included Jane in it. So it was a pretty traumatic thing for both of them. Fortunately they were not that far from home--a bit over 2 hours away. Fortunately they seem to be a very close knit family and will be there for the support that is needed. And we can be there for Ros.


Thank you Tanya, I really appreciate the love, support and friendship shown to me by this wonderful group of friends. Dave and Jane were out at sea for 40 hours. Dave spent 37 of those hours below deck because he was sick. The sole responsibility of the yacht was Jane's. They encountered really rough weather and the mast broke. Waves were crashing over Jane on the deck as she held on to the mast stay to stop it crashing into glass. She has more than 50 bruises, also cuts and splinters all over her. Dave had a heart attack. They were rescued and towed to Rottnest Island ( a little island off the West Australian coast) Dave was flown by Royal Flying Doctor Service to hospital. He had surgery yesterday and so far doing really well. So grateful that they are both ok 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> And before I forget
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE. IT HAS BEEN A GREAT YEAR WITH YOU. SO LOOK FORWARD TO WHAT THE NEW YEAR BRINGS FOR US. FUN AND GOOD FORTUNE I HOPE.


Exactly 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I really appreciate the love, support and friendship shown to me by this wonderful group of friends. Dave and Jane were out at sea for 40 hours. Dave spent 37 of those hours below deck because he was sick. The sole responsibility of the yacht was Jane's. They encountered really rough weather and the mast broke. Waves were crashing over Jane on the deck as she held on to the mast stay to stop it crashing into glass. She has more than 50 bruises, also cuts and splinters all over her. Dave had a heart attack. They were rescued and towed to Rottnest Island ( a little island off the West Australian coast) Dave was flown by Royal Flying Doctor Service to hospital. He had surgery yesterday and so far doing really well. So grateful that they are both ok 💞


It must have been an horrific experience for them both. 40 hours is a very long time to be at crisis level. How is Jane emotionally? I guess very glad that you have the Flying Doctor Service to have helped her Dad?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Happy new year to all. Roni, I can't believe the Lace Party has been going for 3 years. What a wonderful opportunity it has been to learn and share and be inspired by all! May we we all continue to grow and have a healthy and happy year to come!
> Jane, thank you for the heads up for all those patterns. I especially love the mittens and hope to give them a try!
> Prayers and hugs to Ros for her daughter and ex. What a scare that must have been!
> Belle, congratulations on finishing your project.


Thank you Caryn, it was scary 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, prayers for Ros, her ex and Jane.


Thank you Norma 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Kristin Benecken's Advent Calendar Scarf 2014.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-calendar-scarf-2014
> 100% cashmere - lovely to work with & shows the stitches so nicely.
> I only did 15 of the 24 clues plus a repeat of the first one grafted on to the end.
> I will do a second one in sock weight - later, though. Perhaps when we do one together as we have tentatively planned for later in the year.


Beautiful Jane, and yummy cashmere 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Ros* please don't feel you can't share with the Lace Party, it is one of the nice things about what we have, that there is always someone who can sympathise, and often someone online at the time you are. I am very glad to hear that both the ex and your daughter are OK.


Thank you Julie, it's been a tough time lately and I'm so happy to have all of my friends at LP 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Sorry to hear of this incident. What an awful thing to happen.
> 
> Hopefully Ros' ex will be alright. I can imagine that Jane would be really shaken up by it. If you are in touch with Ros, do let her know that our thoughts are with her and that we are all here when she is ready to talk about it with us all.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, Dave and Jane are doing well. I think Jane just did what she had to and I think in a day or two she will fall in a heap. Jane is emotionally a very strong woman and I know she will get over this, but she did say it was very scary. Waves were coming from every direction. I'm just very grateful that she wasn't washed overboard 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Now I know roughly, Ros where you have read up to! I am a few postings ahead- and realise now the ordeal it has to have been for Jane, and yourself- knowing how the weather had turned out!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> She knows that. She will probably join in again soon & will read everyone's supportive comments. I think that she is going to visit with Jackson tomorrow & use his magic to perk her up.


Thanks Sue and Jane, I do know that. I'm back and I did go and see Carmen and Jackson today. He's such a beautiful little darling and he did cheer me up. I'm going back next week to stay with them for 5 days. Soooo looking forward to it 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Am always impressed with the strength in ourselves which comes out when under such pressure as with Jane. Strong woman there. Her behavior is what we call heroic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that was a dreadful experience for them but Jane came out with flying colours. I am pleased that things are going better for him. Those photos are sooo cute :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Well said, Julie, and so very true.


Thank you Toni 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We're here, Ros, when you are ready. Hugs.
> 
> Jane, what a lovely, lovely Advent scarf. I am really starting to look forward to the time we do one together.  I may have to do mine in cashmere also. I figure I will have used a little under two skeins of each color of my repurposed yarn for the MV. I will have lots to play around with.


Thank you Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Happy New year everyone. It is so hard to believe the year is over!! We have had another wonderful year together  I have enjoyed all our KAL's and the sharing of all our projects, daily lives, patterns and several cups of coffee!!! Please everyone stay safe and enjoy!


Thanks Ronie, same to you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It is for my sister for Christmas.


Can we all be your sisters? pleeeeeease 😉😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Happy New Year everyone!! Going to spend the evening knitting while watching a movie.
> 
> Here's where I am on my Shipwreck. Also a picture of some Artist Safety pins. My DD gave me some. They make awesome stitch markers.


It's looking gorgeous Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Norma 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is My shipwreck shawl. The yarn is Drops alpaca found here:

htpp//www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/drops-alpaca-petrol-mix-7240-50g. It was on sale for £1.90 when I bought it. It is lovely and soft as well as knitting easily.

First time ever for a circular cast on and then carried on with DPNs


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane, for the update on what has been going on in Ros's life. So glad that they both made it out of that terrible situation.


Thank you Pam, I'm grateful they are both safe 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!!!!
> 
> Ros, so sorry to hear of this mishap with your daughter and ex.


Thank you Chris, they are safe now and I'm grateful. It was traumatic for me at the time it was going on and I wasn't even on the yacht 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad to see you back. How are things progressing?


Thank you Norma, Dave has had surgery and doing really well. Jane is a strong woman and I'm sure she will be fine. When Jane was 9 years old I let her go sailing around the world with her dad. There was only the two of them and they had great adventures together. That yacht was named Jane Louise after her. It was a much better yacht. Jane was gone for 14 months and her trip was cut short when they got caught in a hurricane off the coast near Gibraltar with 40 foot waves. Dave and Jane then flew to the UK and had a month's holiday with his parents and then Jane flew home. Jane found school very boring for a long time because she had learnt so much while she was travelling, including how to navigate. Dave has decided his sailing days are over, so we will be looking for depression to set in. We will all be there for him as he was planning this trip for a very long time 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that must be very sad for him. I can understand how Jane found school boring. I had a piano pupil who went round the world with her parents. She took a good while to stettle down. She was very interesting as a person though.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It must have been an horrific experience for them both. 40 hours is a very long time to be at crisis level. How is Jane emotionally? I guess very glad that you have the Flying Doctor Service to have helped her Dad?


Yes I think so Julie, Jane is very strong emotionally and physically. The FDS is great, he may not have survived it he had to wait any longer. I'm not sure of what time he had the heart attack, certainly guardian angels were looking out him (at least one called Jane) 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now I know roughly, Ros where you have read up to! I am a few postings ahead- and realise now the ordeal it has to have been for Jane, and yourself- knowing how the weather had turned out!


Hi Julie, yes I'm trying to catch up. It definitely was an ordeal. Jane said the waves were like a roller coaster and it was scary 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Am always impressed with the strength in ourselves which comes out when under such pressure as with Jane. Strong woman there. Her behavior is what we call heroic.


Thank you Tanya, I feel the same way, I think we just cope with what's going on and collapse when it's all over. Then we pick ourselves up again, ready for the next lot 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that was a dreadful experience for them but Jane came out with flying colours. I am pleased that things are going better for him. Those photos are sooo cute :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, Jackson is a cute little darling. He went to see the fireworks last night on the foreshore and he loved them 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is My shipwreck shawl. The yarn is Drops alpaca found here:
> 
> htpp//www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/drops-alpaca-petrol-mix-7240-50g. It was on sale for £1.90 when I bought it. It is lovely and soft as well as knitting easily.
> 
> First time ever for a circular cast on and then carried on with DPNs


Looking gorgeous Norma and that's a really lovely yarn bowl 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that must be very sad for him. I can understand how Jane found school boring. I had a piano pupil who went round the world with her parents. She took a good while to stettle down. She was very interesting as a person though.


It is sad Norma, it's hard to give up your dreams, so he has to rethink where he goes from here 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes I think so Julie, Jane is very strong emotionally and physically. The FDS is great, he may not have survived it he had to wait any longer. I'm not sure of what time he had the heart attack, certainly guardian angels were looking out him (at least one called Jane) 💞


She and her Dad have to be very close. You were very brave farewelling so young a child on her adventures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, yes I'm trying to catch up. It definitely was an ordeal. Jane said the waves were like a roller coaster and it was scary 💞


That I can really relate to, I think I told you of my experience holding Tillicum, in the swell as we were caught in a Tropical Cyclone, of the coast from Auckland, early in 1971. This storm was the one that caught out the (Australian?) crew of the first Endeavour Replica to cross the Tasman Sea in the path of Captain James Cook, [for ever to be remembered in Australia and New Zealand], we made our way at greater than 17 knotts into Tutukaka Harbour- they (sadly) chose Parengarenga Harbour in the far North- this has notorious sand bars, and all lives were lost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Norma and that's a really lovely yarn bowl 💞


I fully agree! Wish I had such a bowl! I must show my brother Alastair- who is casting around for things to make on his lathes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I feel the same way, I think we just cope with what's going on and collapse when it's all over. Then we pick ourselves up again, ready for the next lot 💞


That is my style of being, too. When I lost my house to a fire in 1985 I hung in strong for many months. It was really a very hard time for me and my kids who were young back then. My daughter went around crying and carrying on and finally said to me something on the order of how strong I was taking care of everything. It actually wasn't till a few yrs later that I cried when driving and heard fire engines in the distance. It was also the first yr since the fire that I was warm in winter and could begin to relax and feel my life was finally getting back together.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Sue and Jane, I do know that. I'm back and I did go and see Carmen and Jackson today. He's such a beautiful little darling and he did cheer me up. I'm going back next week to stay with them for 5 days. Soooo looking forward to it 💞


Great photos of Jackson. He definitely is a pick-me-upper to have around.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She and her Dad have to be very close. You were very brave farewelling so young a child on her adventures!


It wasn't a hard decision really, because I know how much she loves me, but she's a daddy's girl and I knew how miserable she would be without him. So three weeks before he was due to leave, I asked him if he would like her to go with him. He said he would love to take her, but he didn't want to ask me. He didn't want to put me in that position and Jane was so excited. They had such fun and Carmen and her friend Kim flew out to meet them in Rome for a holiday, but for me it felt like a death in the family in that I felt I was grieving. Obviously they were both still here but they weren't around. Sounds a bit strange but that's exactly how I felt 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is My shipwreck shawl. The yarn is Drops alpaca found here:
> 
> htpp//www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/drops-alpaca-petrol-mix-7240-50g. It was on sale for £1.90 when I bought it. It is lovely and soft as well as knitting easily.
> 
> First time ever for a circular cast on and then carried on with DPNs


Norma--great to know about DROPS alpaca. Have read about it on their site, but never used it. Alpaca is such a wonderful fiber to use and work with. Your shipwreck looks off to a great start.

Question--just noticed the yarn blend says 'petrol.' Is that their way of saying acrylic? It makes me laugh cynically as acrylic is petroleum based and DROPS is not pretending otherwise as they do in the US.

That wood yarn bowl is beautiful. If a husband would guarantee me such a bowl, maybe I should get one (LOL).


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... I'm up early.. couldn't sleep.. what a way to start the new year  
I am almost finished with the MV!! a few more inches to go... I was going to work on it last night but decided to set my knitting aside and have a nice evening with hubby... we cooked Red Beans and Rice all day yesterday and it was nice to sit in the front room and enjoy our hard work  The Tree comes down today and the cottage's too.. I love the house all decked out for the Holidays but I also like it when we put it all away and get the house back to normal.. 
Ros it sounds like Jane and her dad have a very special relationship! and have had many wonderful adventures I am sure they will have many more and they will come through this just fine.. It sounds like you raised some amazing daughters!!!

Bev your start to the Shipwreck is coming along great!!  

Norma your Shipwreck is looking great too... I have noticed all those stitch markers!!! I am looking forward to starting mine..  I love the Yarn Bowl too .. what a beautiful gift...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That I can really relate to, I think I told you of my experience holding Tillicum, in the swell as we were caught in a Tropical Cyclone, of the coast from Auckland, early in 1971. This storm was the one that caught out the (Australian?) crew of the first Endeavour Replica to cross the Tasman Sea in the path of Captain James Cook, [for ever to be remembered in Australia and New Zealand], we made our way at greater than 17 knotts into Tutukaka Harbour- they (sadly) chose Parengarenga Harbour in the far North- this has notorious sand bars, and all lives were lost.


Too scary for me Julie, I'm a wimp and proud to admit it. I would definitely not be out there. Too sad about lives lost 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It wasn't a hard decision really, because I know how much she loves me, but she's a daddy's girl and I knew how miserable she would be without him. So three weeks before he was due to leave, I asked him if he would like her to go with him. He said he would love to take her, but he didn't want to ask me. He didn't want to put me in that position and Jane was so excited. They had such fun and Carmen and her friend Kim flew out to meet them in Rome for a holiday, but for me it felt like a death in the family in that I felt I was grieving. Obviously they were both still here but they weren't around. Sounds a bit strange but that's exactly how I felt 💞


That also I can really relate to- I had allowed passports for my two so they could travel to Britain with their father, but I arrived at the Airport to farewell them doubled over in agony- with my back right out for the first time with Sciatica- years later he acknowledged that he had hoped to disappear with them into Britain so I would never see them again.
However old habits die hard- he is fundamentally very lazy, and the family quickly saw through him and none were prepared to have him sponge off them for long, and they were brought back to New Zealand. I endured the Sciatica for a further ten years though.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> That is my style of being, too. When I lost my house to a fire in 1985 I hung in strong for many months. It was really a very hard time for me and my kids who were young back then. My daughter went around crying and carrying on and finally said to me something on the order of how strong I was taking care of everything. It actually wasn't till a few yrs later that I cried when driving and heard fire engines in the distance. It was also the first yr since the fire that I was warm in winter and could begin to relax and feel my life was finally getting back together.


I'm so sorry you lost your house, that would be really traumatic. I'm very happy that you and your darling kids were ok. You hang in there being really strong for the kids, but like you say something triggers the memory and then you break down. I hope that the trauma for you and your children is long gone.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Great photos of Jackson. He definitely is a pick-me-upper to have around.


Thank you Tanya, I love that lil man 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... I'm up early.. couldn't sleep.. what a way to start the new year
> I am almost finished with the MV!! a few more inches to go... I was going to work on it last night but decided to set my knitting aside and have a nice evening with hubby... we cooked Red Beans and Rice all day yesterday and it was nice to sit in the front room and enjoy our hard work  The Tree comes down today and the cottage's too.. I love the house all decked out for the Holidays but I also like it when we put it all away and get the house back to normal..
> Ros it sounds like Jane and her dad have a very special relationship! and have had many wonderful adventures I am sure they will have many more and they will come through this just fine.. It sounds like you raised some amazing daughters!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Ronie, Dave and Jane do have a very special relationship, but I am very lucky to have great relationships with all my daughters as well. I think they are all amazing, but I am biased. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Too scary for me Julie, I'm a wimp and proud to admit it. I would definitely not be out there. Too sad about lives lost 💞


When you are caught in the bad weather, as we were, you do what you have to. The memories are of far greater significance to myself as it is really the only time I have been at the helm of a boat - a 29 foot 11 inch yacht, so not exactly a dinghy- whereas my brother who is a sailor, and therefore has come close to the wind far more often than I, minimises his experience. But my recall is that I held the yacht in rising seas for at least half an hour probably nearer three quarters of an hour, as he was up the mast, untangling and bringing down the sails. The lives of all four of us were literally in my hands, and I don't have a good head for speed, so cannoning down and up those enormous swells was a very scary experience. I slept 24 hours in the bow of the boat, where my bunk was, after that. Once being catapulted out by the storm- but have no recall of that as it did not wake me up.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That also I can really relate to- I had allowed passports for my two so they could travel to Britain with their father, but I arrived at the Airport to farewell them doubled over in agony- with my back right out for the first time with Sciatica- years later he acknowledged that he had hoped to disappear with them into Britain so I would never see them again.
> However old habits die hard- he is fundamentally very lazy, and the family quickly saw through him and none were prepared to have him sponge off them for long, and they were brought back to New Zealand. I endured the Sciatica for a further ten years though.


That's dreadful Julie on both counts. I'm glad you got them back and I'm sorry about your back pain 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> When you are caught in the bad weather, as we were, you do what you have to. The memories are of far greater significance to myself as it is really the only time I have been at the helm of a boat - a 29 foot 11 inch yacht, so not exactly a dinghy- whereas my brother who is a sailor, and therefore has come close to the wind far more often than I, minimises his experience. But my recall is that I held the yacht in rising seas for at least half an hour probably nearer three quarters of an hour, as he was up the mast, untangling and bringing down the sails. The lives of all four of us were literally in my hands, and I don't have a good head for speed, so cannoning down and up those enormous swells was a very scary experience. I slept 24 hours in the bow of the boat, where my bunk was, after that. Once being catapulted out by the storm- but have no recall of that as it did not wake me up.


Definitely too scary for me. I would have nightmares for a very long time, assuming I survived 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's dreadful Julie on both counts. I'm glad you got them back and I'm sorry about your back pain 💞


It was a very hard three months though- waiting and hearing nothing from them through that time. Back pain does not weigh much beside possibly losing your children.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wishing each and everyone of you a very Happy New Year. Thank you all so much for being there for me &#128158;&#127881;&#127880;&#127881;&#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Definitely too scary for me. I would have nightmares for a very long time, assuming I survived 💞


My innate sense of drama usually comes to the fore! I have entertained many on my memories of that storm. One of the most interesting people who heard me out was a Maori acquaintance who happened to remember that very Cyclone because he had been working in Rarotonga, and all had disappeared into their churches to chant and pray for deliverance as the storm approached. Their prayers worked too well for me, that year!!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My innate sense of drama usually comes to the fore! I have entertained many on my memories of that storm. One of the most interesting people who heard me out was a Maori acquaintance who happened to remember that very Cyclone because he had been working in Rarotonga, and all had disappeared into their churches to chant and pray for deliverance as the storm approached. Their prayers worked too well for me, that year!!!!!


I'm very happy their prayers worked for you Julie 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm very happy their prayers worked for you Julie 💞


I actually meant that if their prayers had not worked I would have had an uneventful sail from Tauranga to Bay of Islands, however they were safe, and I was not! The storm took another 5 days before it fully blew itself out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad to hear all will be well Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Glad to hear all will be well Ros.


Thank you Miss Melba, I'm so happy everything turned out in the end 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Jane ...


Thank you 


> I'm not sure about making one that quick ...


Okay - you might have to put on a second pot.

Glad to see you back. I hope that you are over the worst of the shock & that Jane & Dave are recovering nicely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> That's a gorgeous shawl Jane💞


I had hard job deciding which I would do first. I had thought that it would be Mediterraneum
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mediterraneum
since I have had that in my queue for ages.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quoting darowil with permission:
> 
> I'm reading a book in which one of the characters' mother was a great knitter from Estonia. She knitted exquisite Estonian lace and her nickname for her son was nupp- used as a term of endearment even though some in her circle called nupps "Satan's contribution to knitting". After doing nupps in one of the patterns for the advent calander recently I can CONFIRM that they are difficult to work.
> 
> Darowil has been knitting the Advent Scarves now for a number of years, and puts in a lot of time with Shirley's Workshops, Sam's Tea Party and the main forum. I know she has a very comfortable computer chair, and over 100 WIP's!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: What a lovely quote, Julie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane, and yummy cashmere 💞


Thank you 
You know how yummy cashmere can be.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - you might have to put on a second pot.
> 
> Glad to see you back. I hope that you are over the worst of the shock & that Jane & Dave are recovering nicely.


Ok Jane two pots of coffee and I will be off my nut!!! Maybe that will make me knit faster 😉 I'm so happy to be back and over the worst of the shock. Dave and Jane are doing well and I'm really happy about that. Add to that a lovely visit with Carmen and Jackson and I'm feeling good, I'm enjoying it while it lasts and thinking positively. Thank you Jane, you know what for. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a very hard three months though- waiting and hearing nothing from them through that time. Back pain does not weigh much beside possibly losing your children.


That would be heartbreaking Julie, I'm glad you got them back 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Can we all be your sisters? pleeeeeease 😉😉😉💞


I already have four but there are never too many, I guess.
I suppose we are all sisters in a global sense... but that doesn't mean that I am sending this to you. :twisted:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I had hard job deciding which I would do first. I had thought that it would be Mediterraneum
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mediterraneum
> since I have had that in my queue for ages.


Wow!!! That is sooooo gorgeous, I love it 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is My shipwreck shawl. ...


Oh - that will be sooo beautiful - I love navy. It will look like the deep, dark sea.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> You know how yummy cashmere can be.


Yes I certainly do 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I already have four but there are never too many, I guess.
> I suppose we are all sisters in a global sense... but that doesn't mean that I am sending this to you. :twisted:


Ohhhhhh bummer, you have to give me points for trying though 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I am almost finished with the MV!! a few more inches to go...


Looking forward to seeing it! 


> I love the house all decked out for the Holidays but I also like it when we put it all away and get the house back to normal...


I feel the same way. I am going to wait until tomorrow to start, though. I am going to knit a bit today since I didn't get much done yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: What a lovely quote, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... my experience holding Tillicum, in the swell as we were caught in a Tropical Cyclone...


You've had your share of adventures, Julie! Once you recovered from the scare, I am sure that it was exhilarating to think back on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I already have four but there are never too many, I guess.
> I suppose we are all sisters in a global sense... but that doesn't mean that I am sending this to you. :twisted:


I am glad to be your sister, but so thankful not to have another person to knit for!!! Especially, since the return gift would have to measure up to quite a standard!

Ros, again, glad to hear everyone is ok. Your Jane is quite the woman. That's a long time to be in/out of control in a boat on the ocean, all the while being concerned for your father's life. Very scary. Perhaps your ex is more concerned about the danger Jane was put into on this trip than the thought of sailing again. He might rethink later. It sounds as if sailing has been a major part of his life for years. Hard to give up and replace. Day trips will just not be the same.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...When I lost my house to a fire in 1985 I hung in strong for many months...


I have heard it said that this is one of the most devastating of losses. I am assuming that there were no casualties so that is a good thing.
As Ros & you say, we do what we have to do. I just hope that I never have to face such a challenge & am sorry that you two have.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I arrived at the Airport to farewell them doubled over in agony...


Almost like you had a premonition of the potential loss. Good thing that his plan failed but you must have had a very trying time in the interim.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That would be heartbreaking Julie, I'm glad you got them back 💞


The aftermath of a breakup- no matter how dysfunctional the relationship had been is I suspect never easy- in our case he led me on a dance through the legal system mostly, trying to get the original custody order in my favour, reversed. when he eventually succeeded in stripping me of custody, the older one was old enough to be listened to, and she chose fostering over living in the 'war zone'. As a Quaker the only hearings instituted by me were the original Custody, Intervention Order etc, the Divorce some 8 years later, and a final Hearing brought by me so my daughter at 10 could be baptised into the church she chose. BUT we were in Court approximately every 6 to 9 months over a 10 year period, for Hearings begun by him. In the end no lawyer would work for him, which led to my being cross-examined by him in the last Hearing- not an experience I would recommend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Ohhhhhh bummer, you have to give me points for trying though 💞


Nothing ventured, nothing gained, my Mother would say.
Besides, sending you a shawl would be like bringing coal to Newcastle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Sue and Jane, I do know that. I'm back and I did go and see Carmen and Jackson today. He's such a beautiful little darling and he did cheer me up. I'm going back next week to stay with them for 5 days. Soooo looking forward to it 💞


Ros - so glad you are able to spend time with Carmen and Jackson. The photos of him are wonderful. He is adorable! So glad your daughter and ex-husband are both going to be okay. What an ordeal for them both.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is My shipwreck shawl. The yarn is Drops alpaca found here:
> 
> htpp//www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/drops-alpaca-petrol-mix-7240-50g. It was on sale for £1.90 when I bought it. It is lovely and soft as well as knitting easily.
> 
> First time ever for a circular cast on and then carried on with DPNs


That's looking great, Norma! Lovely color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Almost like you had a premonition of the potential loss. Good thing that his plan failed but you must have had a very trying time in the interim.


That was what it felt like. One of the hardest times of my life. But Mum took me in for the first few weeks, and then I started my job teaching handwork at the Christchurch Rudolf Steiner School. I had a brilliant lady who used to look after all the animals for me, when I was away. The Guinea Pigs usually went to her house, in their cages.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... the return gift would have to measure up to quite a standard!...


So kind of you to say but this is a case of the mutual admiration society.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So kind of you to say but this is a case of the mutual admiration society.


Other wise known as the LP?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I had hard job deciding which I would do first. I had thought that it would be Mediterraneum
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mediterraneum
> since I have had that in my queue for ages.


That is a very pretty pattern. I am glad you like the start of the Shipwreck Shawl :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> That's looking great, Norma! Lovely color.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...He might rethink later. It sounds as if sailing has been a major part of his life for years. Hard to give up and replace...


I have an inkling that this is a true assessment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have heard it said that this is one of the most devastating of losses. I am assuming that there were no casualties so that is a good thing.
> As Ros & you say, we do what we have to do. I just hope that I never have to face such a challenge & am sorry that you two have.


It really was more of a loss than I could have imagined. It is almost 30 yrs and I still think of things that are gone like photos that cannot be replaced. I feel a bit like that when my computer crashes and so much info is lost, but it is a more contained experience. The house is such an all encompassing structure and an expression of who we are over a long period of time--our history of our self and family. Someone told me after the fire, a psychologist no less, that I would be glad for the fire as it would let me buy all kinds of new and better things. He lost his house to a fire not that long before but he had a secure and lucrative income and no small kids to deal with their sense of loss, too. Goddess knows what kind of sensitivity he brought to his clients!

What I saw over time, tho, was that the loss is the loss always but we fill in the holes with new things and experiences. That is the time-heals-all wounds stuff. The loss just gets covered by the new which cushions us from experiencing it on a continual basis. But when I think of the old house with all my history of crafts and books and my tools which I had just organized the day before, and photos, etc, I still feel the loss of that history: it just is not raw anymore.

Happily no one was hurt, not even my cat. Don't think I ever would have gotten over that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So much loss in a house fire, Tanya. When I think of the treasured items I have picked up at garage sales over the years to make my own style in this house. And irreplaceable things like photos etc. So glad no one was hurt.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I already have four but there are never too many, I guess.
> I suppose we are all sisters in a global sense... but that doesn't mean that I am sending this to you. :twisted:


That's a good one 
:lol: :lol:

Ros, I am thankful for you that your daughter and ex have survived their very traumatic ordeal. Jane certainly deserves an extra hug from you.

Your house fire, though many years ago, Tanya, had to have been devastating. There are those that tell us when there is a loss like this that it is only material things. Yes, that is true. But they are missing the point that it is more than material things, the memories, time invested in making the house a home for you and your children, all the intangibles. Yes, I am sure you remember it well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> That's a good one
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ros, I am thankful for you that your daughter and ex have survived their very traumatic ordeal. Jane certainly deserves an extra hug from you.
> ...


Yes, it stays with you always. It is traumatic. And you are so right. It is the history of who you are. I always fought with myself for being too materialistic but the fire taught me that it wasn't the objects per se but the history they represented, the energy of your life. Momentos from events that were significant. We do forget so much in our lives and these items serve to remind us of who we are, where we came from, obstacles we bested, etc. We often lost track of how much we were able to accomplish when 20, or 30, or 40 yrs old as we settle into new realities of older years. Those young memories help keep us young in spirit. There are valuable objects that we cannot replace and they are a loss, too, but not like the intangible memories. Thanks for the understanding.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Can we all be your sisters? pleeeeeease 😉😉😉💞


LOL!!! I can't help but add my plea to Ros's request.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is My shipwreck shawl. The yarn is Drops alpaca found here:
> 
> htpp//www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/drops-alpaca-petrol-mix-7240-50g. It was on sale for £1.90 when I bought it. It is lovely and soft as well as knitting easily.
> 
> First time ever for a circular cast on and then carried on with DPNs


What a beautiful choice of yarn and a great start for you, Norma!!! Congratulations for conquering the circular cast on!!!!! :thumbup: Your yarn bowl is gorgeous!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I feel the same way, I think we just cope with what's going on and collapse when it's all over. Then we pick ourselves up again, ready for the next lot 💞


Yes, we sure do. It is pretty amazing really.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have an inkling that this is a true assessment.


I agree about the sailing. It may be a while before either of them go back out, but I'm guessing they will get back on that horse. It is a huge part of their lives, it sounds like.

I am sorry about your house fire, Tanya. Those treasured memories from before are precious.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is nice to hear from you, Jan!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spent the morning at the Lace Party and that Shipwreck Shawl is gorgeous. I also love all the wonderful links given to methods of knitting with 2 circulars, cast-ons for the circular shawl, other patterns. Wow, learned so much and spent my whole morning visiting sites and learning new things. Thanks TLL for that gorgeous Shipwreck Shawl. Even if I can't do the KAL I do plan to do it. I won't have time, sadly, to read all the pages, but did have to say thank you to all of you for a morning full of wonderful, quality information and patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I will be putting them to good use. That ball winder is also fabulous and looks quite good quality. There were 2 skeins of yarn in one of the posts and looks like they were being held in nylons. Is that correct? Hope each and every one of you will have a wonderful year to come filled with lots of beautiful yarn and projects. Oh yes, I can't leave out those gorgeous Advent Scarves. So lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> What a beautiful choice of yarn and a great start for you, Norma!!! Congratulations for conquering the circular cast on!!!!! :thumbup: Your yarn bowl is gorgeous!!!


Thank you. I was pretty pleased with the cast on as I did try once before with no sucess. It was a good feeling to do it!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spent the morning at the Lace Party and that Shipwreck Shawl is gorgeous. I also love all the wonderful links given to methods of knitting with 2 circulars, cast-ons for the circular shawl, other patterns. Wow, learned so much and spent my whole morning visiting sites and learning new things. Thanks TLL for that gorgeous Shipwreck Shawl. Even if I can't do the KAL I do plan to do it. I won't have time, sadly, to read all the pages, but did have to say thank you to all of you for a morning full of wonderful, quality information and patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I will be putting them to good use. That ball winder is also fabulous and looks quite good quality. There were 2 skeins of yarn in one of the posts and looks like they were being held in nylons. Is that correct? Hope each and every one of you will have a wonderful year to come filled with lots of beautiful yarn and projects. Oh yes, I can't leave out those gorgeous Advent Scarves. So lovely.


Welcome, Cashmeregma! Pop in on us anytime! I am glad that we were a help to you. The Shipwreck is a wonderful pattern. It is definitely on my To Do List.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello Cashmeregma--so nice to begin the New Year with new voices. I think most of us are not doing the Shipwreck now fore many reasons and all have put it in our bucket list for later on. So stick around as the talk is always lively and covers to many topics.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> There were 2 skeins of yarn in one of the posts and looks like they were being held in nylons. Is that correct?


Welcome Cashmeregma! Yes, I use footie nylons to hold my yarn after it is wound. It pulls the ball together as I use it and the ball doesn't collapse as it gets smaller. Also, it keeps the skeins clean and I can tuck the yarn label in with the ball. I get them at the Dollar Store-a pack of 4 footies for $1. 

Norma, I don't remember if I commented on your Shipwreck or not. It looks great. I love the color. Your yarn bowl looks great also. 

I must admit I am having a blast knitting my Shipwreck. I remember trying to start it when I first bought the yarn. I was so overwhelmed. I am now moving into the last chart and it is knitting like a dream. I am so glad I waited. I learned so much with DFL-reading charts, knitting in the round etc, that make this an easy project for me. Thanks everyone who is knitting this with me and you other enabl-encouragers. ;D;D It feels so good to actually get started on this and to understand the pattern etc.

Has anyone given any thought to how they are going to do the beads? I don't think I will string the beads. I am thinking of using the crochet hook. Maybe she suggests stringing the beads because of the amount of beads needed. It will probably go faster. Hmmmm. . .have to think.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmergma, Lovely to see you here :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev. I am enjoying the Shipwreck, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the advent scarf, Jane- such a rich looking color- bet your sister will be happy!
Bev and Norma your starts for the shipwreck shawl are wonderful. What a sense of accomplishment to get that circular start going so well.
Julie, do you know the name of the book that Darowill is reading? Love that nupps saying!
Ros, glad you're back with LP. What fun pictures of Jackson. Looks like he's enjoying himself getting that drink. Glad that things are looking better for your daughter and her dad.
Roni, looking forward to seeing your finished MV.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Love the advent scarf, Jane- such a rich looking color....


Thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone.. so much has happened today(here on LP).. I felt like I was in a storm and on a boat/ship  Tanya I feel for you in that house fire... so many losses are hard to deal with but they form us for who we are now.. I have endured so much I'm afraid I have the 'Scarlett O'Hara' attitude.. I'll think about it tomorrow... unfortunately the memories have a way of flooding back and it is hard to push them away... I do feel like I am a stronger person for it... 
At one time I sat with my young daughter and taught her how to call internationally... this was so long ago... she will be 40 now and nothing ever happened but the fear was there.. 

We have my village packed up... the tree is down.. I'm just taking a break until we can haul it off to the fire pit at hubby's work.  it is sad to see it all go.. but with 2 new pieces of furniture to work into the room it is exciting too.. 

Jane that shawl is stunning... a bit above my experience level... but who know's maybe by next year I'll be able to knit it up beautifully ... 

Welcome Cashmeregma!!! I am planning on doing the Shipwreck later!! I think there are a few of us that will be doing it later too so if it is something you really want to do I am sure there will be lots of us in different stages of the shawl that you can just jump in when you are ready...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Love the advent scarf, Jane- such a rich looking color- bet your sister will be happy!
> Bev and Norma your starts for the shipwreck shawl are wonderful. What a sense of accomplishment to get that circular start going so well.
> Julie, do you know the name of the book that Darowill is reading? Love that nupps saying!
> Ros, glad you're back with LP. What fun pictures of Jackson. Looks like he's enjoying himself getting that drink. Glad that things are looking better for your daughter and her dad.
> Roni, looking forward to seeing your finished MV.


I'll ask her, Caryn!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I am glad to be your sister, but so thankful not to have another person to knit for!!! Especially, since the return gift would have to measure up to quite a standard!
> 
> Ros, again, glad to hear everyone is ok. Your Jane is quite the woman. That's a long time to be in/out of control in a boat on the ocean, all the while being concerned for your father's life. Very scary. Perhaps your ex is more concerned about the danger Jane was put into on this trip than the thought of sailing again. He might rethink later. It sounds as if sailing has been a major part of his life for years. Hard to give up and replace. Day trips will just not be the same.


Thank you Bev, I'm hoping Dave can come to terms with not sailing. It has been a major part of his life 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have heard it said that this is one of the most devastating of losses. I am assuming that there were no casualties so that is a good thing.
> As Ros & you say, we do what we have to do. I just hope that I never have to face such a challenge & am sorry that you two have.


Thank you Jane, I hope you don't have to, I don't want any of us going through these horrible things ever. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Nothing ventured, nothing gained, my Mother would say.
> Besides, sending you a shawl would be like bringing coal to Newcastle.


😀😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ros - so glad you are able to spend time with Carmen and Jackson. The photos of him are wonderful. He is adorable! So glad your daughter and ex-husband are both going to be okay. What an ordeal for them both.


Thank you Pam, he is a gorgeous little boy and so much fun. Dave and Jane are doing well. I'm so happy about that. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have an inkling that this is a true assessment.


Definitely, it's in his blood 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--you are totally correct. We survive these ordeals and hopefully grow from them--stronger and with greater insight. You know the adage--what doesn't kill us will make us stronger. That is the choice we get to make in these challenging moments.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I will be on my way to get some footies for my yarn. Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It really was more of a loss than I could have imagined. It is almost 30 yrs and I still think of things that are gone like photos that cannot be replaced. I feel a bit like that when my computer crashes and so much info is lost, but it is a more contained experience. The house is such an all encompassing structure and an expression of who we are over a long period of time--our history of our self and family. Someone told me after the fire, a psychologist no less, that I would be glad for the fire as it would let me buy all kinds of new and better things. He lost his house to a fire not that long before but he had a secure and lucrative income and no small kids to deal with their sense of loss, too. Goddess knows what kind of sensitivity he brought to his clients!
> 
> What I saw over time, tho, was that the loss is the loss always but we fill in the holes with new things and experiences. That is the time-heals-all wounds stuff. The loss just gets covered by the new which cushions us from experiencing it on a continual basis. But when I think of the old house with all my history of crafts and books and my tools which I had just organized the day before, and photos, etc, I still feel the loss of that history: it just is not raw anymore.
> 
> Happily no one was hurt, not even my cat. Don't think I ever would have gotten over that.


It is a devastating loss Tanya and many things like photos that can't be replaced. I'm so happy that no one was hurt, not even your cat. I can imagine it would be something that would take a very long time to get over, if you ever really do 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those pics. He is a real cutie, and I am sure that when you are with him, any stress is pushed far away.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thanks Sue and Jane, I do know that. I'm back and I did go and see Carmen and Jackson today. He's such a beautiful little darling and he did cheer me up. I'm going back next week to stay with them for 5 days. Soooo looking forward to it 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like you are off to a great start with your shawl. Love your yarn bowl.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here is My shipwreck shawl. The yarn is Drops alpaca found here:
> 
> htpp//www.woolwarehouse.co.uk/drops-alpaca-petrol-mix-7240-50g. It was on sale for £1.90 when I bought it. It is lovely and soft as well as knitting easily.
> 
> First time ever for a circular cast on and then carried on with DPNs


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> That's a good one
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ros, I am thankful for you that your daughter and ex have survived their very traumatic ordeal. Jane certainly deserves an extra hug from you.
> ...


Thank you Jan, I'm so happy that they are both ok and back on dry land 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> LOL!!! I can't help but add my plea to Ros's request.


I was going to say " can I be your sister please?" but I thought we would all like to be Jane's sisters so I changed it to " can we all be your sisters" 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Yes, we sure do. It is pretty amazing really.


I agree Toni 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that shawl is stunning... a bit above my experience level...


Which one? May Queen or Mediterraneum?
I was reading through some comments on May Queen & one person aid it was an easy knit.
In the end, it is just different ways of knitting & purling.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Love the advent scarf, Jane- such a rich looking color- bet your sister will be happy!
> Bev and Norma your starts for the shipwreck shawl are wonderful. What a sense of accomplishment to get that circular start going so well.
> Julie, do you know the name of the book that Darowill is reading? Love that nupps saying!
> Ros, glad you're back with LP. What fun pictures of Jackson. Looks like he's enjoying himself getting that drink. Glad that things are looking better for your daughter and her dad.
> Roni, looking forward to seeing your finished MV.


Thank you Caryn, so happy to be back, Jackson like most kids loves playing in water 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh the Mediterranean!!! Very beautiful...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing those pics. He is a real cutie, and I am sure that when you are with him, any stress is pushed far away.
> 
> Sue


You're welcome Sue, Jackson the stress buster!!! I love that. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--you are totally correct. We survive these ordeals and hopefully grow from them--stronger and with greater insight. You know the adage--what doesn't kill us will make us stronger. That is the choice we get to make in these challenging moments.


Hopefully we do grow from the choices we make in devastating circumstances, and I hope that we all can forgive ourselves for any errors in judgement that we make. I seem to be one for making poor decisions lately and these are by no means monumental, it is just something that I was thinking about yesterday. I hope to pick myself up by the bootstraps this year and stand tall and fully weigh my decisions before making them.

That said I am glad to be back in my warm home today after spending Tuesday to this morning with my sister and then the rest of the day today at DD's house. And I thought I kept my thermostat down low! Brrrrr is all I can say. It seems balmy in my house now after 3 days away.

Norma, I LOVE your yarn for the Shipwreck.

Now I must get off and get some knitting done!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Sue, Jackson the stress buster!!! I love that. 💞


And he is such a cutey! You are blessed to have such a great stress buster!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll ask her, Caryn!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Hopefully we do grow from the choices we make in devastating circumstances, and I hope that we all can forgive ourselves for any errors in judgement that we make. I seem to be one for making poor decisions lately and these are by no means monumental, it is just something that I was thinking about yesterday. I hope to pick myself up by the bootstraps this year and stand tall and fully weigh my decisions before making them.
> 
> That said I am glad to be back in my warm home today after spending Tuesday to this morning with my sister and then the rest of the day today at DD's house. And I thought I kept my thermostat down low! Brrrrr is all I can say. It seems balmy in my house now after 3 days away.
> 
> ...


I hope that this year is a really wonderful one for you 💞
Happy knitting 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> And he is such a cutey! You are blessed to have such a great stress buster!


Thank you Chris, I sure am lucky 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Am I allowed to stop now? I've done 3 Rows.!!! Let me explain. 
My darling sister Deb always gives me a lovely bag of goodies at Christmas time. This year there was movies, I enjoyed all. Chocolate, yummo all gone and some other gorgeous things. Please don't think I'm being ungrateful because I'm not!!! Included was a loom set, well I've given it a go and I'm so slow doing it and there is no satisfaction from it at all. So my question is am I allowed to stop now or do I have to finish it? &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Am I allowed to stop now? I've done 3 Rows.!!! Let me explain.
> My darling sister Deb always gives me a lovely bag of goodies at Christmas time. This year there was movies, I enjoyed all. Chocolate, yummo all gone and some other gorgeous things. Please don't think I'm being ungrateful because I'm not!!! Included was a loom set, well I've given it a go and I'm so slow doing it and there is no satisfaction from it at all. So my question is am I allowed to stop now or do I have to finish it? 💞


You have my permission to stop [and perhaps try another day when the mood strikes you!].


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have my permission to stop [and perhaps try another day when the mood strikes you!].


Thank you Julie, in the time it took me to do 3 rows, I think I could have just about knitted a cute little hat. Not quite, but it felt like it. I think I need that coffee pot 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now you see why I'm keeping an eye on the Kiss Loom: http://kiss-looms.com/links

Just found out you have to register if you want to see the fine and extra fine photos. Sending a snip for drool factor! I can work with my circulars...but Mom wouldn't mind learning on one of these...less coordinating of needles. Just a crochet hook!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Caryn* the reference to the Lace Knitter is:

The Devil's GARDEN by Richard Montanari. This was just a passing reference, the only time so far she has been mentioned. [quote, darowil]


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I must admit I am having a blast knitting my Shipwreck. I remember trying to start it when I first bought the yarn. I was so overwhelmed. I am now moving into the last chart and it is knitting like a dream. I am so glad I waited. I learned so much with DFL-reading charts, knitting in the round etc, that make this an easy project for me. Thanks everyone who is knitting this with me and you other enabl-encouragers. ;D;D It feels so good to actually get started on this and to understand the pattern etc.
> 
> Has anyone given any thought to how they are going to do the beads? I don't think I will string the beads. I am thinking of using the crochet hook. Maybe she suggests stringing the beads because of the amount of beads needed. It will probably go faster. Hmmmm. . .have to think.


I had thought about beads but don't think they are needed with the yarn I am using (very sparkly, my eyes get tired after a few minutes). I frogged and started over with larger needles. It does look like sunlight reflecting off rippling water. I am in the middle of the 3rd chart and think it looks better. I was worried if I would have enough yarn, but still on the first ball.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I had thought about beads but don't think they are needed with the yarn I am using (very sparkly, my eyes get tired after a few minutes). I frogged and started over with larger needles. It does look like sunlight reflecting off rippling water. I am in the middle of the 3rd chart and think it looks better. I was worried if I would have enough yarn, but still on the first ball.


I can't wait to see everyone's Shipwreck Shawls 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> Am I allowed to stop now? I've done 3 Rows.!!! Let me explain.
> My darling sister Deb always gives me a lovely bag of goodies at Christmas time. This year there was movies, I enjoyed all. Chocolate, yummo all gone and some other gorgeous things. Please don't think I'm being ungrateful because I'm not!!! Included was a loom set, well I've given it a go and I'm so slow doing it and there is no satisfaction from it at all. So my question is am I allowed to stop now or do I have to finish it? 💞


Ros, quit for now and reclaim the yarn. I have been considering them for when I can no longer knit with needles. It may be slow but would be better than not being able to knit.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, quit for now and reclaim the yarn. I have been considering them for when I can no longer knit with needles. It may be slow but would be better than not being able to knit.


Thank Tricia, I agree with you. I can keep it for when I can no longer knit. I guess that's why I make baby stuff for my GD Keira-Lee to put away in case I can't make them when or if she decides to have children. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> Am I allowed to stop now? I've done 3 Rows.!!! Let me explain.
> My darling sister Deb always gives me a lovely bag of goodies at Christmas time. This year there was movies, I enjoyed all. Chocolate, yummo all gone and some other gorgeous things. Please don't think I'm being ungrateful because I'm not!!! Included was a loom set, well I've given it a go and I'm so slow doing it and there is no satisfaction from it at all. So my question is am I allowed to stop now or do I have to finish it? 💞


It's ok, I've given it up for now, I snapped the yarn while I was doing a stitch. I took it as a sign. I found the hook that you lift the stitches over the pegs really hurt my hand. I'm not prepared to hurt my hands and then not be able to knit 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's ok, I've given it up for now, I snapped the yarn while I was doing a stitch. I took it as a sign. I found the hook that you lift the stitches over the pegs really hurt my hand. I'm not prepared to hurt my hands and then not be able to knit 💞


Sounds a very wise decision!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds a very wise decision!


I think so too Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I think so too Julie. 💞


I am so glad you agree! You have to have persevered for a row or two longer though!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad you agree! You have to have persevered for a row or two longer though!


Thank you Julie, I thought I would do 1 more row to make sure I was making the right decision. Then the yarn snapped and I thought no that's a sign. No more!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, I thought I would do 1 more row to make sure I was making the right decision. Then the yarn snapped and I thought no that's a sign. No more!!! 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, Jackson is enjoying himself. It is very beautiful to see. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have my permission to stop [and perhaps try another day when the mood strikes you!].


Another vote from Wales.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, Jackson is enjoying himself. It is very beautiful to see. :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, he does have a lot of fun 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Another vote from Wales.


Thank you Norma, it definitely is not for me!!! It's not my thing, but I gave it a go 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Loom knitting--I have looked at that as something for when my hands may not be able to knit any more but always thought it would be a slow and unfriendly process. Your comments just confirm my feelings.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a set of the larger plastic looms...now that I've had the surgery on my throat I'm actually knitting faster! Almost the full 2 inches on the second sock ... and ....!

The colorway matches for BOTH socks! I held the first one over the other and both start out with 2 stripes of green and segue to blue and purple stripes. We'll have to see if the feather and fan repeats work out for the ankle and top-of-foot.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have a set of the larger plastic looms...now that I've had the surgery on my throat I'm actually knitting faster! Almost the full 2 inches on the second sock ... and ....!
> 
> The colorway matches for BOTH socks! I held the first one over the other and both start out with 2 stripes of green and segue to blue and purple stripes. We'll have to see if the feather and fan repeats work out for the ankle and top-of-foot.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a circle loom and a long 35" home made loom.. I got the circle one for a gift a few years back.. I probably didn't get much further than you did Ros..LOL and the home made one I got for a dollar at a Hospice sale and it had a skein of yarn still on it... I have not used it yet.. I plan one of these days to research how to use them properly to get the best stitches out of it.. I do think the long one would of been great for the MV but since I am not experienced at using one.. knitting with needles was faster 
Kaixixang that is going to be a great loom when you can get around to buying it  with the pegs that close you should get a great fabric... I look forward to seeing your socks.. they sound like they are coming along great Was that worsted weight yarn you split?? or was it sock weight yarn? I would think that worsted weight yarn split would give you your sock weight at a huge savings!!

Oh my gosh I can't believe we are in another year already... it was such a long hard week I was in bed before 8pm  last night.. Next week is going to be harder... I have a feeling my job is going to be increasing my hours.. for a little while anyway. My client is going in for a biopsy on her lung... I'm worried sick but pray for the best.. I know she will be very weak afterwards.. I hate to leave her alone.. I may be spending some all nighters until she is stronger... I plan on packing a tote with my knitting to pass the time


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Kaixixang that is going to be a great loom when you can get around to buying it  with the pegs that close you should get a great fabric... I look forward to seeing your socks.. they sound like they are coming along great Was that worsted weight yarn you split?? or was it sock weight yarn? I would think that worsted weight yarn split would give you your sock weight at a huge savings!!


The Deborah Norville Garden in Sea color is rated at 2 with 6 strands. My understanding is that 3 strands would be 1, and 0 is 2 strands. So, it is a lace-weight that feels just like Merino...but is acrylic. I have another color-way (Same Brand name, and Garden) that has been worked down to 2 strand...and will be worked on for baby socks now that I've found the right circular mm size.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I posted some pictures of my friend, Laury's crochetted bedspread and pillow shams. She did them early in 2014, but yesterday was the first time I managed to get me and my camera at her house at the same time so I could take pictures. You've seen some of her work before -- this another amazing project. I particularly liked the way she dealt with the problem of having a foot board and the drape on the corner. Enjoy.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309573-1.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> I posted some pictures of my friend, Laury's crochetted bedspread and pillow shams. She did them early in 2014, but yesterday was the first time I managed to get me and my camera at her hours at the same time so I could take pictures. You've seen some of her work before -- this another amazing project. I particularly liked the way she dealt with the problem of having a foot board and the drape on the corner. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309573-1.html


It's beautiful work, I love it. 💞


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, Jackson is enjoying himself. It is very beautiful to see. :thumbup:


Jackson is a stress-reliever and a reminder that life is beautiful!
We all need that, as we face the trauma and challenges in our lives each day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I posted some pictures of my friend, Laury's crochetted bedspread and pillow shams. She did them early in 2014, but yesterday was the first time I managed to get me and my camera at her house at the same time so I could take pictures. You've seen some of her work before -- this another amazing project. I particularly liked the way she dealt with the problem of having a foot board and the drape on the corner. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309573-1.html


The first time I tried the link was not active, but I found it in Newest Topics- the work your friend does Belle, is truly stunning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I posted some pictures of my friend, Laury's crochetted bedspread and pillow shams. She did them early in 2014, but yesterday was the first time I managed to get me and my camera at her house at the same time so I could take pictures. You've seen some of her work before -- this another amazing project. I particularly liked the way she dealt with the problem of having a foot board and the drape on the corner. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309573-1.html


They are so beautiful! She does amazing work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I must admit I am having a blast knitting my Shipwreck. I remember trying to start it when I first bought the yarn. I was so overwhelmed. I am now moving into the last chart and it is knitting like a dream. I am so glad I waited. I learned so much with DFL-reading charts, knitting in the round etc, that make this an easy project for me. Thanks everyone who is knitting this with me and you other enabl-encouragers. ;D;D It feels so good to actually get started on this and to understand the pattern etc.
> 
> Has anyone given any thought to how they are going to do the beads? I don't think I will string the beads. I am thinking of using the crochet hook. Maybe she suggests stringing the beads because of the amount of beads needed. It will probably go faster. Hmmmm. . .have to think.


Wow! I am so glad to hear that your Shipwreck is going so quickly for you, Bev!!! I think I am going to use the crochet hook method when I do finally get that far. It feels more secure to have two yarns running through the bead instead of just one. Happy Knitting!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I posted some pictures of my friend, Laury's crochetted bedspread and pillow shams....


She does do lovely work, doesn't she?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That Jackson sure is a cutie!!! I am so glad you have him, Ros. 

Have a great day everyone! It sounds like good processing of projects is going on here. Have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle, thanks for posting the link to Laurie's work. It is really incredible how beautiful it is

Ros, I agree with the rest of the KP friends here, yes, you can quit working on the loom


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, what gorgeous, gorgeous work your friend does. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have to weigh in here with more Kudos for Laury's work. Tremendous projects, so beautifully executed. It must be inspirational to be around her.

Ros--small children have such a purity of joy about them: it can be so infectious and healing. 

Okay--the knitting loom is put to rest.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

You are so right Brian!

Belle that is amazing.. I am stunned it only took her 3 months start to finish!! and the corner detail is wonderful. Gosh now I want one...LOL I know I could not do near as nice as this.. That State Fair is a large one too! I can fully see where it would take the Blue Ribbon  Her talent really shines in this project.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> The Deborah Norville Garden in Sea color is rated at 2 with 6 strands. My understanding is that 3 strands would be 1, and 0 is 2 strands. So, it is a lace-weight that feels just like Merino...but is acrylic. I have another color-way (Same Brand name, and Garden) that has been worked down to 2 strand...and will be worked on for baby socks now that I've found the right circular mm size.


You have so much more patience than I do! I bet these are going to feel amazing!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, there's a website and Facebook group called Good Knit Kisses that has a lot of info on loom knitting. I know the FB page is like us here. Very helpful if you have questions etc. you should check them out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ronie, there's a website and Facebook group called Good Knit Kisses that has a lot of info on loom knitting. I know the FB page is like us here. Very helpful if you have questions etc. you should check them out.


We also have a loom section here on KP.. I'm just not ready to even play with it... I had thought they would be fun to take camping... or some other outing where there are hours of down time 

But thanks for the tip.. I was just in FaceBook... Now I have to get off this computer ...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a few pictures of my MV. I don't think the true color will show and this is *before* it was blocked. I do think that blocking will help and I also think I need to shorten my arm holes up a lot!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I posted some pictures of my friend, Laury's crochetted bedspread and pillow shams. She did them early in 2014, but yesterday was the first time I managed to get me and my camera at her house at the same time so I could take pictures. You've seen some of her work before -- this another amazing project. I particularly liked the way she dealt with the problem of having a foot board and the drape on the corner. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309573-1.html


Just exquisite. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that is looking very smart before the blocking. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have a few pictures of my MV. ...


Way to go!
Is it showing darker than the true colours? Looks quite sophisticated over that white shirt.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have a few pictures of my MV. I don't think the true color will show and this is *before* it was blocked. I do think that blocking will help and I also think I need to shorten my arm holes up a lot!!


It's wonderful, Ronie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love it, Ronie. Does the second picture show the colors better? Looks great. I am back to working on mine again. I thought I would work a bit on it each day, so it gets done soon.  Did you put the edging on? I wonder if that will help it not to stretch out too much on the arm holes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--that looks so interesting. I cannot really see the details on my screen due to the dark color. What yarn(s) did you use again? Sorry, I am not remembering.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> The colorway matches for BOTH socks!


Great going Kaixixang! that must have been hard to do especially with the splitting of the yarn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I posted some pictures of my friend, Laury's crochetted bedspread and pillow shams. She did them early in 2014, but yesterday was the first time I managed to get me and my camera at her house at the same time so I could take pictures. You've seen some of her work before -- this another amazing project. I particularly liked the way she dealt with the problem of having a foot board and the drape on the corner. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309573-1.html


Thank you for sharing this exquisite work! very enjoyable to drool over


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have a few pictures of my MV. I don't think the true color will show and this is *before* it was blocked. I do think that blocking will help and I also think I need to shorten my arm holes up a lot!!


I like how that looks now even before blocking. How will you shorten the arm holes? Isn't that supposed to be the style? It is interesting that the stripes are horizontal on the one side and vertical on the other side. Nice work!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Pretty Ronie  Can you flip part of the back section up like a hood?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie -- that looks very chic. What is the true color? Seems like it was pretty fast to work up except for the challenge of the armholes. Looks good!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. I used Universal's Classic in Rainforest.. I do think the second picture does show the color better... It is mostly grey and there are stripes in dark blue and dark brown. It is very soft and squishy 
I like it on and when my model comes over I'll have her model for me.. 

Bev I do think a edging would help.. these arm holes go past my waist!!! so I have a feeling if I had done a knitted cast on at the arm holes instead of the one she suggested.. (thumb method) it wouldn't of stretched so much. I will fix it and make it my own.. I have to say that the way I have it now with the long side up it goes down about hip length and I do think I could pull it up for a hood.. 
I will block it.. it is mostly wool with some acrylic in it so it should block very well ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I have a few pictures of my MV. I don't think the true color will show and this is *before* it was blocked. I do think that blocking will help and I also think I need to shorten my arm holes up a lot!!


Very nice! I can hardly believe that you're done already. It looks as though you do have it hanging with the 'hood' side up. I'm really looking forward to finishing mine because that will be like wearing a cowl or scarf under my coat to help me stay nice and cozy. I am only a couple inches past the first armhole. And I forgot to bring it to work with me today. It is so easy to knit at work, you don't have to count, etc.
Ps - love your new avatar.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Very striking MV, Ronie! It does look great against your white shirt. 

Jane has an idea for us that she would like to share. There is a dishcloth MKAL going on that she knows about. It sounds like they are doing a couple of rows a day. It will be easy to catch up from yesterday and finish up by the end of the month - right, Jane?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...right, Jane?


Yes, I was going to suggest this as a group activity (for anyone interested) since it is quick & easy & could be something to keep us all involved.
It is an MKAL dishcloth with 2 new rows being posted each day. It is barely started so not hard to catch up.
Riddle Me This - January 2015
http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-january-2015/
There is also a little contest: be the first to identify the picture & win a prize.

I think that she will be running one a month.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a great idea. I just started mine. A couple of rows a day is definitely manageable.

Sue


TLL said:


> Very striking MV, Ronie! It does look great against your white shirt.
> 
> Jane has an idea for us that she would like to share. There is a dishcloth MKAL going on that she knows about. It sounds like they are doing a couple of rows a day. It will be easy to catch up from yesterday and finish up by the end of the month - right, Jane?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I think I can handle a few rows a day too  that sounds like fun..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh I think I can handle a few rows a day too  that sounds like fun..


I think I can, too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I might try this also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, I sure have plenty of dishcloth cotton. I will be giving this a try also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Well, I sure have plenty of dishcloth cotton. I will be giving this a try also.


...and me :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to get my 2 inches of cuff stitched on the second sock before I could try and scan both. I have 3 more repeats on the longer (1st sock started) before 5 inches and a marking for the heel work.

I'll be getting the shorter sock up to 5 inches and pre-marked before thinking about working the heels. I do wonder what swirl effect I'm going to get for either sock. Picture pending when I get both heels complete and one repeat finished for top-of-foot.

Found out that only two formulas need to be remembered for YO, short-row heel or toe method:
Heel--> (1/6) times side count of stitches 
Toe--> (1/3) times side count of stitches

Rounded up (if 5 to 9 after decimal) you'll find that the toe will be exactly double the heel count.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kaixixang, that is such beautiful work. Congratulations


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I had to get my 2 inches of cuff stitched on the second sock before I could try and scan both. I have 3 more repeats on the longer (1st sock started) before 5 inches and a marking for the heel work.
> 
> I'll be getting the shorter sock up to 5 inches and pre-marked before thinking about working the heels. I do wonder what swirl effect I'm going to get for either sock. Picture pending when I get both heels complete and one repeat finished for top-of-foot.
> 
> ...


Looks very good and like the colors but do not understand your formulas. What do you mean by 'side count?"


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am really so bummed out. Shirley has just cancelled all the workshops due to her health issues. Am trying to be positive and think that the sample sweater is completed and the pattern almost written up. Just filling in pictures and charts, and drawings which I have no idea how to do. Anyone know how to do drawings with a MAC? Do I need a special program--have not been able to find anything on this computer.

Another question: where do you find your program files on a MAC??

Maybe will now have something to put in an Etsy shop and on Ravelry. But have not done anything else but work on this since November. It really is a downer.

Ronie--this MV ws designed to be worn in many ways including a hood.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I will try the dishcloth with you. It has been a long time since I shared a knit experience with everyone. It will be another purple project I think.

I also wanted to share this simple sweater project that combines knit and crochet which some folks were interested in trying. It is from Berroco:

http://media.berroco.com/insider/pattern-pdf/Berroco_FreePattern_Leocadia.pdf


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Tanya, I am so sorry. I know you have put so much work into that sweater. It's gorgeous. I was looking forward to your and Toni's workshops. I didn't know if I would actually do them, but I was planning on following along and at the very least doing some mitered squares. I can understand that this is very disappointing for you. Hugs.

I bookmarked the knit and crochet top. Looks lovely. Thanks.

Kaixixang, that sock looks wonderful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is such a shame, Tanya. I was going to join in with you but I am positive all that work will not be wasted.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang that looks great! I would of never imagined it... your knitting is very good!! 

Tanya I am sorry your workshop is delayed.. At least you have most everything ready to go when it is time  Now you can take a breather and do something quick and easy!!

I hope Shirley will feel better soon... She had mentioned some Dr.s visits when we were doing the Color discussion and for her husband also.. I hope they both start to feel better soon...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Shirley posted she was feeling very weak and might need surgery in Jan/Feb. I am sure that is anxiety producing for her.

Am trying not to crash out with disappointment. It has been such an intense month for me putting the pattern together. It was so much energy and focus and suddenly it just stops, like dropping off a cliff. Having to put some energy into reorienting myself and regrouping. I will finish the pattern since it is so far along and think about what to do with it. Might submit it to some pattern site and try my luck there. Also Etsy. Am wondering about a KAL on Ravelry but that site always confuses me, particularly the KALs listed there. Sounds like Shirley won't be into doing workshops for quite some time but I hope not.

So did the 6 rows of the dishcloth to get my head back into the rest of the world with everyone. That will be the quick and easy Ronie suggests.

Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I love the colors! ...


So do I. The Feather & Fan is working out lovely, too. (Or should that be Old Shale?)


> ...scan both...


I keep meaning to ask but forget: your pictures are done with a flatbed scanner & not a camera? They really look like photos.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Shirley has just cancelled all the workshops due to her health issues....


That must be really disappointing for you & Toni considering all of the work that has gone into preparing. I sure hope her health issues are not too serious - but it doesn't sound good.
Odd that it has to be cancelled because of one person. It would seem that the individuals could be given "permissions" to initiate & control a workshop as the leader can control in the KAL section. 


> Anyone know how to do drawings with a MAC?


When they were equipped with ClarisWorks (which became iWorks) it was easy. Now you have to get a separate application. There are limited options within Pages (using Shapes) but it is not a satisfactory solution.


> Another question: where do you find your program files on a MAC??


Well it depends your OS & on how you have things set up. 
Do you have a Dock showing on your desktop? If so, toward the right end/bottom there should be a folder with an A on it. You can select an individual program by clicking on that & then on the appropriate icon. If you want to see them all in a workable window, scroll down & click on the circle which contains & arrow & says "Open in Finder".
Alternately, in an open Finder window, Applications is listed on the left.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I also wanted to share this simple sweater project ...


Thank you for that. Interesting - knit sideways - & I like that edging.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

at the risk of landing in Hot Water, I would venture that this is part of Shirley's personality. She is a very determined lady who has overcome some fearful odds in life- but we are the younger generation to her. Her soubrique says it all - Shirley is 'One of a kind'. I do feel it is a pity that the workshops depend on her alone.

tamarque wrote:
...Shirley has just cancelled all the workshops due to her health issues....

That must be really disappointing for you & Toni considering all of the work that has gone into preparing. I sure hope her health issues are not too serious - but it doesn't sound good.
Odd that it has to be cancelled because of one person. It would seem that the individuals could be given "permissions" to initiate & control a workshop as the leader can control in the KAL section. [quote jscaplen]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, so sorry that the workshops have been cancelled after all the prep that went into them. It is a shame that Shirley hasn't been able to trainsubstitute to step in for her. I am really sorry that Shirley has health issues, and hope that she will be alright.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I am really so bummed out. Shirley has just cancelled all the workshops due to her health issues. Am trying to be positive and think that the sample sweater is completed and the pattern almost written up. Just filling in pictures and charts, and drawings which I have no idea how to do. Anyone know how to do drawings with a MAC? Do I need a special program--have not been able to find anything on this computer.
> 
> Another question: where do you find your program files on a MAC??
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Such a bummer for Tanya and Toni having their workshops cancelled (delayed??). I too hope Shirley will be better soon. Someone to help her would be a good idea.

Sweater update: or downdate as the case stands. I finished both sleeves and don't like the ribbing. So I am going to tink back a bunch of rows, do more decreases, and a different ribbing. I started the collar only to find a wonky row after finishing row 6. The wonky bit is in row 2 and 3. I tried to ladder down and fix it but something is really awry in those four stitches. So I'll be tinking back or possibly frogging the whole collar. Sigh. Meanwhile the MKAL cable shawl is sitting on the counter staring at me. I am still only in the beginning of chart 3. I need more time, lol. But today's bike ride went well despite the wicked winds. Hope all have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I had to get my 2 inches of cuff stitched on the second sock before I could try and scan both. I have 3 more repeats on the longer (1st sock started) before 5 inches and a marking for the heel work.
> 
> I'll be getting the shorter sock up to 5 inches and pre-marked before thinking about working the heels. I do wonder what swirl effect I'm going to get for either sock. Picture pending when I get both heels complete and one repeat finished for top-of-foot.
> 
> ...


They are looking great. Lovely work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang's socks show the amount of dedication she puts into a project.

I have a pair started of a similar weight, but have been defeated so far because it is so slow. Also not entirely sure I like how the yarn is knitting up- one I was gifted- not my own choice.

Well done Kaixixang the socks are looking good!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Some hopeful news about the workshops. Shirley posted me and offered the possibility of my doing my workshop. Also, asked if I might be interested in taking over the process. Lots of work she says. Not sure what that entails and whether I am up to that commitment. Apparently she did have a couple of people who worked with her but their lives prevented them from continuing.

Have a lot to think about here. But it is so nice that Shirley has confidence in my abilities. 

Sounds like a lot of new knitting going on and lots of progress on some sizable projects. It will be nice to see your sweater Melanie.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

So sorry, Toni and Tanya, about the cancelled workshops. it is such a shame to not have them presented. Would it work to do them as KALs in this LP during the year? 

I am sorry to hear that Shirley's health has not improved enough to manage them, here's hoping that she soon gets full recovery.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...it is so nice that Shirley has confidence in my abilities. ..


Well - that is certainly uplifting. 
Now you have a big decision to make, though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Some hopeful news about the workshops. Shirley posted me and offered the possibility of my doing my workshop. Also, asked if I might be interested in taking over the process. Lots of work she says. Not sure what that entails and whether I am up to that commitment. Apparently she did have a couple of people who worked with her but their lives prevented them from continuing.
> 
> Have a lot to think about here. But it is so nice that Shirley has confidence in my abilities.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of new knitting going on and lots of progress on some sizable projects. It will be nice to see your sweater Melanie.


It was disappointing to hear from Shirley, but the extra time was a relief also. Tanya, I know I've worked hard preparing this and I know that you have also. When the time is right, we'll be ready. :thumbup: That is pretty special for you to be offered that position to coordinate workshops from Shirley.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KX, your socks are amazing!!! It is so hard to imagine that you unwound yarn to make this yarn. WOW!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well - that is certainly uplifting.
> Now you have a big decision to make, though.


I do, but I can just do my workshop I think and see how it goes and what goes into to managing it. It is definitely a big thought.
I really would like to see these workshops continue as they seem so valuable to so many knitters.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I do, but I can just do my workshop I think and see how it goes and what goes into to managing it. It is definitely a big thought.
> I really would like to see these workshops continue as they seem so valuable to so many knitters.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That is nice that you are able to do yours and see how things go.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It was disappointing to hear from Shirley, but the extra time was a relief also. Tanya, I know I've worked hard preparing this and I know that you have also. When the time is right, we'll be ready. :thumbup: That is pretty special for you to be offered that position to coordinate workshops from Shirley.


I know what you mean about getting a bit of breathing time on the preparation. I have my paypal set up and of course am on Ravelry. But still need to figure out how to get the pattern on there to sell. Have you done that before? Don't know how your workshop is set up. Will you be teaching specific patterns that people have to buy? I am thinking that Ravelry would be a better place to list and sell it than Etsy. Do you have any thoughts about that choice? Or any other choices out there? Need to go back into emails from Shirley, but there is some limitation on selling the pattern on KP or how it gets sold here. That business end of the planning was scheduled for next week once the last bits of the pattern writing and charting were complete. Boy it has taken so long to do this!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I know what you mean about getting a bit of breathing time on the preparation. I have my paypal set up and of course am on Ravelry. But still need to figure out how to get the pattern on there to sell. Have you done that before? Don't know how your workshop is set up. Will you be teaching specific patterns that people have to buy? I am thinking that Ravelry would be a better place to list and sell it than Etsy. Do you have any thoughts about that choice? Or any other choices out there? Need to go back into emails from Shirley, but there is some limitation on selling the pattern on KP or how it gets sold here. That business end of the planning was scheduled for next week once the last bits of the pattern writing and charting were complete. Boy it has taken so long to do this!


I am guessing Ravelry would be easier to set up than Etsy. I haven't spent enough time on Etsy to get it figured out. Most of what I am using is free patterns the designers were happy to share for this workshop. My scarf/shawl pattern is my own. Shirley encouraged me to set up an account with Ravelry, but I've been too busy with Christmas projects and this workshop to get that far yet. There is so much to do, isn't there? I am enjoying it though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I do, but I can just do my workshop I think and see how it goes and what goes into to managing it. It is definitely a big thought.
> I really would like to see these workshops continue as they seem so valuable to so many knitters.


Was sorry to hear Shirley was canceling the workshops and that her health is not good. I was looking forward to seeing your metered square pattern! 
I do hope you decide to go ahead and do your workshop Tanya. You certainly have put so much energy into preparing for it and it would probably be exciting for you to learn how to manage the whole workshop process.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni/Caryn--it is a lot of work. It is like preparing a course with all the paper work for the course as well as the support structures. It is exciting to think of doing it. May push my workshop back another week to allow for time to do extra work depending on what Shirley has to say. Will think on it another day or 2 I think and see how the last of my prep work goes. 

Toni, if I do move forward on this, do you still want to do your workshop? I can factor that in when making my decisions.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have a few pictures of my MV. I don't think the true color will show and this is *before* it was blocked. I do think that blocking will help and I also think I need to shorten my arm holes up a lot!!


Your MV turned out really great, Ronie! I love your colors Will this one be a keeper for you?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Some hopeful news about the workshops. Shirley posted me and offered the possibility of my doing my workshop. Also, asked if I might be interested in taking over the process. Lots of work she says. Not sure what that entails and whether I am up to that commitment. Apparently she did have a couple of people who worked with her but their lives prevented them from continuing.
> 
> Have a lot to think about here. But it is so nice that Shirley has confidence in my abilities.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of new knitting going on and lots of progress on some sizable projects. It will be nice to see your sweater Melanie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: That is nice that you are able to do yours and see how things go.


I agree. Even though I'll probably just follow along, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Your MV turned out really great, Ronie! I love your colors Will this one be a keeper for you?


Thank you... and yes I think I will keep it.. I have some blocking and maybe an edging to do.. but I like it a lot... so much better than the panel jacket!! LOL at least it went to a good home


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Some hopeful news about the workshops. Shirley posted me and offered the possibility of my doing my workshop. Also, asked if I might be interested in taking over the process. Lots of work she says. Not sure what that entails and whether I am up to that commitment. Apparently she did have a couple of people who worked with her but their lives prevented them from continuing.
> 
> Have a lot to think about here. But it is so nice that Shirley has confidence in my abilities.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of new knitting going on and lots of progress on some sizable projects. It will be nice to see your sweater Melanie.


That sounds like a positive solution! at least for your workshop... If it were me I would ask a lot of questions before taking over the whole thing.. If I remember right there is a lot that goes into these... and a lot of different people to deal with.. But this might be right up your alley too ... you could just enjoy the heck out of it!! definitely something to think about.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Uh oh... I'm now an enabler!! This is so pretty I had to share.. then I found another one.. it is only free for 2 weeks... Enjoy!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/netacari---woodland-asymmetry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tendril-scarf


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Looks very good and like the colors but do not understand your formulas. What do you mean by 'side count?"


Sorry about going back 2 pages to research what was said -

(1/6) times side count = Heel (place markers around this amount in center)
(1/3) times side count = Toe (place markers around this amount in center)

Ok...in Worsted weight and 2.75 to 3.25 mm knitting needles I will have 72 total loops with 36 per side. That works out to 6 (.12 gets dropped) for the heel. Double that gives 12...checking with the formula for Toe = 11.88 ==> 12

I had to double the amount for this lace weight --> 144==> 72 per
(1/6) 72 = 12.24 ==> 12
(1/3) 72 = 23.76 ==> 24
I will be placing coilless safety pins around these center stitches before starting on the heel or toe. Saves my sanity.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni, if I do move forward on this, do you still want to do your workshop? I can factor that in when making my decisions.


Yes, I am still interested in doing my workshops. I believe they were scheduled to be after yours. It sounds like Shirley got pretty busy on KP when there is a workshop going on. So she scheduled these one at a time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie,
I had that first one already bookmarked. I happen to love being enabled.  Thanks.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Uh oh... I'm now an enabler!! This is so pretty I had to share.. then I found another one.. it is only free for 2 weeks... Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/netacari---woodland-asymmetry
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tendril-scarf


Yes you are! I have 2 to 4 patterns of the author writing the woodland asymmetry


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie wrote:
Uh oh... I'm now an enabler!! This is so pretty I had to share.. then I found another one.. it is only free for 2 weeks... Enjoy!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/netacari---woodland-asymmetry

I saved this one also. I really like the lace edge.  You enabler you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, those are pretty patterns. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, I am still interested in doing my workshops. I believe they were scheduled to be after yours. It sounds like Shirley got pretty busy on KP when there is a workshop going on. So she scheduled these one at a time.


Basically I think she tackled a bit much even with her two helpers- she got really exhausted running so many 'back to back' - but what an archive she has created so long as we have internet access!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you are spot on, Julie. I do hope Shirley gets better soon. I am so grateful for all her effort here!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Kaixixaing, your socks are gorgeous. I like those colors. 

The dishcloth mystery sounds like fun. I may join in. 

Tanya, that is exciting now that you get to run you class after all and moderate it too. Hope that all goes well for you!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I think you are spot on, Julie. I do hope Shirley gets better soon. I am so grateful for all her effort here!


Amen! My sentiments exactly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Kaixixaing, your socks are gorgeous. I like those colors.
> 
> The dishcloth mystery sounds like fun. I may join in.
> 
> Tanya, that is exciting now that you get to run you class after all and moderate it too. Hope that all goes well for you!


It is exciting--and a bit scary. But I am going to move forward on it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Uh oh... I'm now an enabler!! This is so pretty I had to share.. then I found another one.. it is only free for 2 weeks... Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/netacari---woodland-asymmetry
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tendril-scarf


Nice. The Woodland one is like the Monet bias shawl we did. Knit with a solid fabric it is more like the one I did. This on in the yarns shown is really jewel like and beautiful

The Tendril scarf looks fun. I did those tendrils on an KP project a while back. The tendrils are easy and quick to do and add a lot of dimension to a project.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I think you are spot on, Julie. I do hope Shirley gets better soon. I am so grateful for all her effort here!


Me too!

So glad to hear that you will be moving on the opportunity, Tanya. My wishes to you that it goes smoothly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> It is exciting--and a bit scary. But I am going to move forward on it.


That is good news. We will be there for you :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, check this out. My LYS posted this on Facebook today. Free coupons to Ravelry on Retail Me Not. Some are due today, some a little longer, so check the dates.  I also signed up for notices from Ravelry when they have sales like this.

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/ravelry.com?c=6549368


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev/Norma--thanks for the support. Know I can count on you, and everyone. That feels so good.

Hmmmm--retail has come to Ravelry. Signed up for the coupons, and will have to check out the 'deals' later. Have got to get off this couch!

Well, here in NY not only got frigid snow yesterday (3"????) but then we had lite rain all last nite. Fingers and toes crossed that the temps rise to 50* as predicted.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It is exciting--and a bit scary. But I am going to move forward on it.


Congratulations, Tanya! You will do great!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Free coupons to Ravelry on Retail Me Not....


Thanks for the link


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Some of the things are on Ravelry, some are not. But enough to weed through and see what happens.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! It sure looks like Ravelry is going through quite a bit of changes right now.. I signed up for the coupons but didn't do much more .. Thanks for the heads up Bev.. 

Oops Toni that is the same link I gave .. did you find another one?? I saved so many patterns yesterday.. I need to stay away from Ravelry for a little bit.. LOL

Have a great day everyone.. I am busy busy busy.... very long week ahead... 

Have a great one!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oops Toni that is the same link I gave .. did you find another one?? I saved so many patterns yesterday.. I need to stay away from Ravelry for a little bit.. LOL


That was your link. I attempted to copy and paste it from someone else's copy. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just came across this free pattern - thought that it looked nice:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/angustura-shawl


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this free pattern - thought that it looked nice:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/angustura-shawl


I agree, it is, now in my Ravelry Library- but my principle occupation these days is still packing and sorting- so much stash when you add my materials (cloth).


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty shawl!! Lots of new free patterns... I am so on the fence about it all... I feel terrible for the designers... and yet am thrilled to have so many beautiful patterns in my library.. mostly I am sad for the designers... 

Tanya and Toni maybe before trying to sell your patterns on Ravelry you should look into those new laws that just came about... I don't know much about it.. but it really is being talked about a lot!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--what new laws are you referring to? I have only read about charging tax. 

Jane--that Angustura shawl is beautiful Love its simplicity and its color is a seller in my book.

Toni--Have informed Shirley that you would like to still proceed with your workshop and we will work out dates. My begin date which was supposed to be about 1/20 may get pushed back a few days, but not many. We are definitely working this out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--what new laws are you referring to? I have only read about charging tax.
> 
> Jane--that Angustura shawl is beautiful Love its simplicity and its color is a seller in my book.
> 
> Toni--Have informed Shirley that you would like to still proceed with your workshop and we will work out dates. My begin date which was supposed to be about 1/20 may get pushed back a few days, but not many. We are definitely working this out.


That is what I am talking about... I had said I didn't know a lot about what is going on.. but a lot of designers are opting to put their patterns out there for free because of it... You will have to look further into it.. I don't plan on selling anything so I didn't bother to do any more research.... One of the designers that I linked to yesterday is one who chooses not to deal with it..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is what I am talking about... I had said I didn't know a lot about what is going on.. but a lot of designers are opting to put their patterns out there for free because of it... You will have to look further into it.. I don't plan on selling anything so I didn't bother to do any more research.... One of the designers that I linked to yesterday is one who chooses not to deal with it..


well, i need to earn some money so will have to see what it all means.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> well, i need to earn some money so will have to see what it all means.


You could probably somehow just choose not to sell to anyone from the EU. Someone I saw has opted to do that. The EU is charging VAT on everything. I'm not really sure what that is, some type of tax I would assume, but EVERYONE who even sells to someone in the EU will have to charge this and pay somehow. This will be adding a lot of paperwork and expense to the small fry, like most on Ravelry I guess. And when you are charging only $2.00 to say $10.00, it becomes a big burden to keep up.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this free pattern - thought that it looked nice:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/angustura-shawl


Ravelry is going really slow for me. I was on the main page and it shows that almost 7,000 are online right now. Will come back later to download.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes it really is something to look into... Chris you know more than I do.. I have just heard chatter here on KP.. I think Tricia posted a link a few days ago. Here is the link again. http://inspirationknits.wordpress.com/2014/12/09/a-taxing-new-year-for-knitters-european-vat/

It says it may not affect us in the US right now but it could soon... just keep a eye on this and hope for the best


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oops. I missed or dropped a stitch on my Shipwreck while doing a ssk. While trying to pick it back up it decided to run! 3 rows and 6 stitches later I finally caught all of the stitches but tinking back is causing more problems and since it was a series of ssk stitches, I couldn't figure how to pick them up. 

It almost looks like frog time and start over. The yarn doesn't seem all that slick but it sure can run! I am going to try tinking another row before deciding. I got lazy with life lines. The last one is before the bleeding heart section.

Anyone thinking this is too hard, think again. The start is a little tricky but after that it is simple knitting, yo, k2tog, ssk. I got over confident, especially with the yarn I am using.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Oops. I missed or dropped a stitch on my Shipwreck while doing a ssk. While trying to pick it back up it decided to run! 3 rows and 6 stitches later I finally caught all of the stitches but tinking back is causing more problems and since it was a series of ssk stitches, I couldn't figure how to pick them up.
> 
> It almost looks like frog time and start over. The yarn doesn't seem all that slick but it sure can run! I am going to try tinking another row before deciding. I got lazy with life lines. The last one is before the bleeding heart section.
> 
> Anyone thinking this is too hard, think again. The start is a little tricky but after that it is simple knitting, yo, k2tog, ssk. I got over confident, especially with the yarn I am using.


That is good to hear. Those life lines really are life savers, aren't they? I don't use them anywhere near enough.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...It almost looks like frog time and start over. ...


Oh darn. I hope you can fix it without losing all of your work.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh darn. I hope you can fix it without losing all of your work.


Jane,
There were a few adjustments, but after tinking one more row, I was able to start re-knitting the rows I had to tink. Glad I did not frog.

Toni,
Yes life lines are great and I don't use them enough. I knit so much simple stuff I forget lifelines on lace or have them too far apart. I do use lots of markers.

I may need a break from this yarn. It is starting to slither and my eyes do get tired easily making it harder to see dropped stitches.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, so glad you were able to get things in line without frogging. You are right, once you get started, it is an easy lace.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I will catch up on all the pages tonight when hopefully it is cooler. In Perth we are sweltering. It has reached 44.2 degrees Celcius which is 111.56 degrees Fahrenheit. It's a bit hot you might say.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is very hot, Ros! It sounds like a good time to sit back and enjoy some lemonade. 

Tricia, I LOVE my stitch markers! Probably, it is because of them that I do not use enough life lines also.

I have been writing back and forth with Designer/Shirley this evening. New dates have been set for my Basic Lace workshops. The first one will begin March 2nd with introduction to a few stitches and transition to lighter weight yarn. Then the second one will begin March 23 with my scarf. Whoo Hoo! I can hardly believe it! Even as I write this post, I can think of things that I need to do to get ready. AAAAGGGHHHH  It really is fun though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is very hot, Ros! It sounds like a good time to sit back and enjoy some lemonade.
> 
> Tricia, I LOVE my stitch markers! Probably, it is because of them that I do not use enough life lines also.
> 
> I have been writing back and forth with Designer/Shirley this evening. New dates have been set for my Basic Lace workshops. The first one will begin March 2nd with introduction to a few stitches and transition to lighter weight yarn. Then the second one will begin March 23 with my scarf. Whoo Hoo! I can hardly believe it! Even as I write this post, I can think of things that I need to do to get ready. AAAAGGGHHHH  It really is fun though.


It is an interesting experience teaching a Workshop- and one gets to meet all sorts of interesting people! Good Luck, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up on all the pages tonight when hopefully it is cooler. In Perth we are sweltering. It has reached 44.2 degrees Celcius which is 111.56 degrees Fahrenheit. It's a bit hot you might say.


Glad it is you, not me, Ros! I thought it bad enough here at 26 degrees today- there are scrub fires in the South Island though, and a number of homes have had to be evacuated, but still temperatures only in the 30's!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> That is very hot, Ros! It sounds like a good time to sit back and enjoy some lemonade.
> 
> Tricia, I LOVE my stitch markers! Probably, it is because of them that I do not use enough life lines also.
> 
> I have been writing back and forth with Designer/Shirley this evening. New dates have been set for my Basic Lace workshops. The first one will begin March 2nd with introduction to a few stitches and transition to lighter weight yarn. Then the second one will begin March 23 with my scarf. Whoo Hoo! I can hardly believe it! Even as I write this post, I can think of things that I need to do to get ready. AAAAGGGHHHH  It really is fun though.


Toni, those dates will work better for me (I think). I have too many projects again and haven't even blocked the last two. I started the monthly wash cloth (early Christmas, maybe) and want to start the Advent scarf with monthly designs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, you have my sincere condolences. Been there, done that bought the tea shirt :thumbdown: I do agree it is nothing like as hard as I thought it would be. Be brave, my friend :thumbup:
Edit: I am glad you didn't frog it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up on all the pages tonight when hopefully it is cooler. In Perth we are sweltering. It has reached 44.2 degrees Celcius which is 111.56 degrees Fahrenheit. It's a bit hot you might say.


Wow, that is hot!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I am glad your workshop is going to run.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, the temperature has only dropped 10 degrees, so it is still stinking hot here, but any drop in temperature is better than nothing. It's 6.20pm here. Another hot day is forecast for tomorrow, but not as bad as today. I did not even bother going outside to check the letterbox. Now I'm going to relax and catch up with LP. &#128158; I might add I'm at Carmen's now to spend a few days with her and Jackson. A bonus is that my darling GD Keira-Lee is here for a couple of days too. &#128512;
I do not cope with the heat at all, it makes me feel physically ill. I hope there is some respite soon, but there's a few more hot days forecast for the next few days.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am so sorry that you are suffering with the heat. It must be dreadful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Jackson is a stress-reliever and a reminder that life is beautiful!
> We all need that, as we face the trauma and challenges in our lives each day.


I agree, Jackson is a much loved and needed ray of sunshine in our lives 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> That Jackson sure is a cutie!!! I am so glad you have him, Ros.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! It sounds like good processing of projects is going on here. Have fun! :thumbup:


Thank you Toni, I'm so happy this little treasure has come into our lives 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Belle, thanks for posting the link to Laurie's work. It is really incredible how beautiful it is
> 
> Ros, I agree with the rest of the KP friends here, yes, you can quit working on the loom


Thank you Jan, it is all packed away now. At least I tried it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Have to weigh in here with more Kudos for Laury's work. Tremendous projects, so beautifully executed. It must be inspirational to be around her.
> 
> Ros--small children have such a purity of joy about them: it can be so infectious and healing.
> 
> Okay--the knitting loom is put to rest.


Thank you Tanya, I agree with you and the knitting loom is definitely put to rest. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I have a few pictures of my MV. I don't think the true color will show and this is *before* it was blocked. I do think that blocking will help and I also think I need to shorten my arm holes up a lot!!


It's gorgeous Ronie 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got my full 5 inches and the heel markers in my first sock. Worked 2 of the 12 4-row repeats for the second. I *do* wish I had thought of having the 4 circulars sooner - but I think I had to learn how to get the sections of MY sock making worked out before investing in another 2 of any mm size.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, so glad that your workshop is going forward. The extra time is a bonus. 

Kaixixang, you are going great guns with those socks. Good for you!

Ros, enjoy your time with Jackson and Keira-Lee. And stay as cool as you can. I have never had to live in those kinds of temps. It sounds as if it is really hard to take.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Very striking MV, Ronie! It does look great against your white shirt.
> 
> Jane has an idea for us that she would like to share. There is a dishcloth MKAL going on that she knows about. It sounds like they are doing a couple of rows a day. It will be easy to catch up from yesterday and finish up by the end of the month - right, Jane?


I have joined in Toni, a couple of rows a day is easy to manage. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Very striking MV, Ronie! It does look great against your white shirt.
> 
> Jane has an idea for us that she would like to share. There is a dishcloth MKAL going on that she knows about. It sounds like they are doing a couple of rows a day. It will be easy to catch up from yesterday and finish up by the end of the month - right, Jane?


I have joined in Toni, a couple of rows a day is easy to manage. 💞 oops double post💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I had to get my 2 inches of cuff stitched on the second sock before I could try and scan both. I have 3 more repeats on the longer (1st sock started) before 5 inches and a marking for the heel work.
> 
> I'll be getting the shorter sock up to 5 inches and pre-marked before thinking about working the heels. I do wonder what swirl effect I'm going to get for either sock. Picture pending when I get both heels complete and one repeat finished for top-of-foot.
> 
> ...


They are looking beautiful, I love the colours 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--how frustrating to have that happen. Been there, done that, too. My strategy is to get all the stitches picked up any which way to stop the unraveling and then tink back to a row that is wholesome or one where I can figure out how to make corrections. Glad you were able to figure it out without frogging. That yarn must be very hard on the eyes.

Selling on Ravelry: Need to check out how it works on Ravelry, but Pay Pal has feature that allows you to send money to family or friends without paying taxes. Will have to see how this can work with this new regulation. I think it is a 20% VAT which is really high. Maybe not so bad on lower cost items.

Ros--those temps are absolutely brutal? Do you have breeze to moderate the heat? I humidity low at least?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--the workshops seem to be moving forward and I will become a moderator so if Shirley has to back out for any length of time, I can step up. Another moderator, her tech person, will still hang in there. So this is good news. I have to chose a new date for my workshop but it will still be in January--maybe closer to the end of the month.

Glad you are feeling so good about doing it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Me too!
> 
> So glad to hear that you will be moving on the opportunity, Tanya. My wishes to you that it goes smoothly.


My wishes too, hope it all goes smoothly, I'm sure it will Tanya 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> My wishes too, hope it all goes smoothly, I'm sure it will Tanya 💞


Thanks Ros. I hope for smooth sailing, too. If I can keep my anxiety under control, I am sure it will go well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Wow, that is hot!!


Way too hot for me Norma. I don't cope very well in the heat.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, I am glad your workshop is going to run.


Me too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am so sorry that you are suffering with the heat. It must be dreadful.


Thank you Norma, it is dreadful. I hate this kind of weather. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, so glad that your workshop is going forward. The extra time is a bonus.
> 
> Kaixixang, you are going great guns with those socks. Good for you!
> 
> Ros, enjoy your time with Jackson and Keira-Lee. And stay as cool as you can. I have never had to live in those kinds of temps. It sounds as if it is really hard to take.


Thank you Bev, I am enjoying my time with them. It is so hot I didn't even pack any knitting to bring with me. I did bring my new knitting book and a stitch pattern book to read in front of the air conditioner. I hope the cooler weather comes sooner rather than later. Just up the road from Carmen's I saw a few Kangaroos under the shade of a litte group of trees. They are there quite often and we always slow down on that road to see if they are still there.💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... It sounds like the Shipwreck is coming along very nicely...
So sorry about the dropped stitch... it is wonderful that you caught it right away though... I have been on the blocking mats before I have seen some of mine.. that is a real pain to fix... but us lace knitters are resourceful and we make it work..  I will join the club that have gotten lazy with the lifelines.. I do try to keep them at least 4 inches apart.. but I don't always make it... 
Ros and Julie stay cool... We are in the coldest part of our year and you are in the hottest.. I don't look forward to the sweltering heat just yet! But then where I am at we don't really get too terribly cold or hot  I have lived in those areas and am happy to be in a more moderate climate.. 
Well hubby is back to work today.. he has been off since the middle of December.. it was nice to come home to a clean house and it was nice to have the extra time with him and all the fun things we did but his vacation is over and now we can get back to our daily routines  
It sounds like the glitch in the Workshops has been resolved with just a little delay  hopefully Shirley will recover fully and be back to taking care of it all... with the help of her moderators of course!! Good job Tanya being able to step in and help.. it will be such a good learning experience!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That really is hot, Ros. I remember as a child when we moved from UK to Australia. We went from a cold English winter straight to the sizzling temperatures of Sydney. I remember it being 108 degrees, with no A&E conditioning and we had no real time to acclimate. Anything over 100 degrees is just too hot.

Sue


RosD said:


> Way too hot for me Norma. I don't cope very well in the heat.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad to hear your workshops are back on schedule Toni and Tanya. It would have been a shame if they didn't after all your hard work.

Happy that you did not have to frog Tricia. It is nice when we can fix things along the way.

I won't complain about our hot days (82F / 28C). 44C is brutal. Pavement starts to melt at those temps.

I frogged the collar on the sweater, best to start over on that. And it was only six rows. I tinked back twelve rows on one of the sleeves, added some extra decreases, and switched to one size smaller needles for the ribbing (and opted for plain instead of twisted), and am much happier. I hope to do the second sleeve this week.

I cast on for one of the baby blankets I am doing. The yarn is Knit Picks comfy cotton in fingering weight. It is so soft. I am going to do a square Ashton. Thanks in advance to AlderRose for her inspiration and set up instructions.

Happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--those temps are absolutely brutal? Do you have breeze to moderate the heat? I humidity low at least?


We have air conditioning, thank goodness, I'm not sure I could cope otherwise. These temperatures and me are not a good mix. It wasn't humid thank goodness. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Ros. I hope for smooth sailing, too. If I can keep my anxiety under control, I am sure it will go well.


We know you can do it Tanya💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya and Toni, I am glad that you will still be doing your workshops, after having put so much time and effort in preparing for them.

I am doing the daily dishcloth too. I just happened to look at the site last night around 11 pm, and today's rows were already posted, so got to knit them early.

I really love knitting shawls but am hoping to try and fit some other knitting in too. have started with the dishcloth and I have a pattern for a pair of boot toppers that I might try and make for my GD's birthday at the end of this month.

Yesterday, I also started on a summer top. I don't know if you remember a pic I posted earlier last year of a pattern that I brought back from England. I am still getting to knit some lace as it begins with a lacy border with picots, then the stitches are picked up for the back and front and likewise with the sleeves. I am using 100% cotton DK yarn, which is interesting to knit, as there is not a lot of give in it.

Here is a pic of the first 3 repeats for the back. I have to do 9 altogether. Each repeat is 22 rows, so I am plan on sitting down for little sessions to do a whole repeat.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> That really is hot, Ros. I remember as a child when we moved from UK to Australia. We went from a cold English winter straight to the sizzling temperatures of Sydney. I remember it being 108 degrees, with no A&E conditioning and we had no real time to acclimate. Anything over 100 degrees is just too hot.
> 
> Sue


I've lived here all my life and I'm still not used to the heat, if I go outside when it's hot, I can only be in it for a few minutes and then I start to feel dizzy and weak. I have to go back inside immediately.💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I do feel for all y'all in warmer climates at this time! We had a week of NO air conditioning this summer. Luckily a neighbor loaned a spare window fan so we'd have moving air!

We have a new ceiling fan...but the outside temps are in the teens or 20s...and I don't think we need cool air swirling now! I'd gladly export some of it if I could. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, the temperature has only dropped 10 degrees, so it is still stinking hot here, but any drop in temperature is better than nothing. It's 6.20pm here. Another hot day is forecast for tomorrow, but not as bad as today. I did not even bother going outside to check the letterbox. Now I'm going to relax and catch up with LP. 💞 I might add I'm at Carmen's now to spend a few days with her and Jackson. A bonus is that my darling GD Keira-Lee is here for a couple of days too. 😀
> I do not cope with the heat at all, it makes me feel physically ill. I hope there is some respite soon, but there's a few more hot days forecast for the next few days.


You really have my sympathies, Ros- I am not good in the heat either. were I trying to cope with Perth temperatures I think I would be living in the shower. One thing at least you have your darling GK's for distraction. They are predicting heat for the next few days here too- and there are scrub fires in the South Island.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya and Toni, I am glad that you will still be doing your workshops, after having put so much time and effort in preparing for them.
> 
> I am doing the daily dishcloth too. I just happened to look at the site last night around 11 pm, and today's rows were already posted, so got to knit them early.
> 
> ...


That is looking really lovely, Sue!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Tanya and Toni, I am glad that you will still be doing your workshops, after having put so much time and effort in preparing for them.
> 
> I am doing the daily dishcloth too. I just happened to look at the site last night around 11 pm, and today's rows were already posted, so got to knit them early.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful Sue, I can't wait to see this summer top when finished. It's going to be gorgeous 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for all of the encouraging words about the workshops. It will be an interesting and fun experience for sure. Tanya will do well. :thumbup:

Julie, I hope your packing is going well.

I do not particularly care for heat either, but we sure do not have to deal with your kinds of temps, Ros. Take good care.

Sue, the start on your new sweater is lovely! It is going to be so beautiful when you are done! 

It sure is good to hear from you, Jan. I hope all is well in your neck of the cornfield. 

Melanie, that sweater sure sounds like it has been quite the learning curve. I am glad you are getting things figured out and it is coming along. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is a very pretty start :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for all of the encouraging words about the workshops. It will be an interesting and fun experience for sure. Tanya will do well. :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, I hope your packing is going well.
> 
> ...


In a bit of a hiatus at present the only thing that will happen in the next day or two is getting 5 bags out with the rubbish- ran short of cash- but that will come right soon. Need to get in with my marker pen and label things before sellotaping them down.
Like Ros I wish it were cooler - but thank God I don't have to cope with Perth temperatures!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I do not cope with the heat at all, it makes me feel physically ill. ....


Same here. 20° is good for me. Fortunately, here in Newfoundland we don't have to worry about it climbing past the 30s very often.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Glad to hear your workshops are back on schedule Toni and Tanya. It would have been a shame if they didn't after all your hard work....


My sentiments, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Yesterday, I also started on a summer top...


That is looking lovely, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like a big weather day for many of us. Yesterday the temps climbed high in the 40's here but with the gray dank weather the house was cold. Like you Ros, I am not good in extreme temps. Awoke to 41* and watched the temps dip quickly to 30-32*. With the sun the house will pick up about 10-15* ambient solar gain. Solar really does work!

Am so glad everyone has such confidence in me. Will have to carry that forward with the workshop. I know the prep is going good because my brain found some room to think about an adult size miter pattern this morning. It has been quite a while since anything new was percolating in there.

Just returned after some errands and will check the latest 2 rows of the Mystery dishcloth many of us are doing. That is just too easy a chore.

Toni, had a nice post from the other moderator, our tech person. Sounds like she will be there for support if anyone needs it. That is reassuring.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya and Toni, I am glad that you will still be doing your workshops, after having put so much time and effort in preparing for them.
> 
> I am doing the daily dishcloth too. I just happened to look at the site last night around 11 pm, and today's rows were already posted, so got to knit them early.
> 
> ...


That is looking lovely and it going to make a beautiful summer top, Sue.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, I am glad your workshop is going to run.


?? Maybe you mean Tanya? Or Toni?? Tanya has a mitered baby jacket. Toni will have one on lace with some projects I hope to make Christmas gifts with. New Year resolution: start making Christmas early and work on them every month. No more delaying until November!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love that start to your top. Looking forward to seeing the progress. 

Gotta run, just on lunch. Squeaked in an eye exam as I have noticed a change in my vision, since the fall. All is good. I have mild cataracts which are changing my perscription.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sue, your start on the top is very pretty. 
Ros, Shirley and everyone else in hot temperatures, take care, drink plenty of fluid, even if you don't feel thirsty.

Did you know hot weather or even too hot a shower can cause problems with our bodies? It can cause the receptors in our brains to malfunction. People with MS have to be extra careful in heat. 

Tanya, glad you can work with Shirley and keep the workshops going. I hope to work through some of them in my "spare time". The cold here is making chores harder. 

Everyone please dress according to the weather in your area. Extremes, cold or heat can be deadly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Am so glad everyone has such confidence in me. Will have to carry that forward with the workshop. I know the prep is going good because my brain found some room to think about an adult size miter pattern this morning. It has been quite a while since anything new was percolating in there.
> 
> Toni, had a nice post from the other moderator, our tech person. Sounds like she will be there for support if anyone needs it. That is reassuring.


Yeah! I am glad for you, Tanya! The more support, the better! 

Tricia, that will be nice to have you popping in to my workshops. Your support will be wonderful to have. The projects in the first workshop ought to make nice little Christmas gifts. I did that with a couple of them this year. The scarf in the 2nd will be a nice gift on its own.  (Even if I do say so myself.  )

*edit: In hot or cold, drink LOTS of water, please!!!*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, folks, we have a situation here: 7 1/2 mo. old puppy has teething issues and LOVES to chew!!! She has gone through several expensive chew toys already. We need to come up with an idea that is more cost effective. Any ideas? I don't mind the mess. That is easy to clean up. I do mind that if she doesn't have something of her own, she likes my rugs. That's not so good. There must be something rope-like, burlap-like something that would be easy to make that doesn't cost $8 a crack. HELP!  She really is a sweetheart and SO smart! And she is definitely taking the chill out of the air when we are on the sofa together.  *Thank you for any suggestions. :thumbup:*


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is another of Kris Basta's designs - The Jefferson scarf:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jefferson-scarf

Again, I am very pleased with the effect of the variegated yarn. Another very quick & easy knit.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is another of Kris Basta's designs - The Jefferson scarf:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jefferson-scarf
> 
> Again, I am very pleased with the effect of the variegated yarn. another very quick & easy knit.


Oh, Jane, it is very nice! They are soft, but rich colors.  You sure have been finding some special patterns lately. :thumbup:

I thought I recognized it! It is from the Montana series she did. Nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is another of Kris Basta's designs - The Jefferson scarf:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jefferson-scarf
> 
> Again, I am very pleased with the effect of the variegated yarn. another very quick & easy knit.


Exactly the sort of thing I am looking for- for a commission I have!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Oh, Jane, it is very nice! ...


Thank you 


> They are soft, but rich colors.


The yarn is Mosaic, colourway Fantasy. I bought up a bunch of it, in various colourways, on sale a while ago but I haven't been knitting in heavier weights &, although I love the variegated yarns, they don't always knit up in a nice fabric. So it has been sitting there... forlornly.


> You sure have been finding some special patterns lately. :thumbup:


I have had several of her patterns in my file for a long while - glad that I finally got around to knitting some up.
Great knitting for waiting rooms & the like.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Exactly the sort of thing I am looking for- for a commission I have!


I hope that it works out. It is more of a scarf as written but it is easy to enlarge. I just knit until I used up the skein - a couple of rows extra in the lace section & a couple of rows extra in the top as well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is another of Kris Basta's designs - The Jefferson scarf:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jefferson-scarf
> 
> Again, I am very pleased with the effect of the variegated yarn. Another very quick & easy knit.


I love the strong colorways that are so popular these days. This one is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--that cotton lace is so nice. Can't wait to see the whole pattern. I have resisted doing cotton tops due to the amount of yarn needed, but would love to do one in a pima cotton.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, Jane, I have made the Jefferson Scarf. Yours is gorgeous!! Love the colorway.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is really pretty.. I can't wait to see what more you do!! I think that baby blanket in Comfy is going to be perfect! I have used it before and I agree it is very soft.. I think cotton baby blanket is a great idea.

Melanie that is the hardest part of knitting... you can't just cut it to fit... but just think how nice it will fit when your done..  Your lucky you could see where the pattern needed altered and than knew what to do !!!

I lived in Mesa Arizona for far too long.. I went all summer with only a small air conditioner in the bedroom... we practically lived in there... I got heat exhaustion and ever since... anything over 80 is very warm .. and if it reaches 90 forget it.. I'm in front of a fan with Ice Cold Tea!!! 

Jane that is coming so nicely!! I love the purple. and the neckline... your moving along really quick..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> ?? Maybe you mean Tanya? Or Toni?? Tanya has a mitered baby jacket. Toni will have one on lace with some projects I hope to make Christmas gifts with. New Year resolution: start making Christmas early and work on them every month. No more delaying until November!


Old age is setting in 
Edit One second thoughts it has already set in


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ok, folks, we have a situation here: 7 1/2 mo. old puppy has teething issues and LOVES to chew!!! She has gone through several expensive chew toys already. We need to come up with an idea that is more cost effective. Any ideas? I don't mind the mess. That is easy to clean up. I do mind that if she doesn't have something of her own, she likes my rugs. That's not so good. There must be something rope-like, burlap-like something that would be easy to make that doesn't cost $8 a crack. HELP!  She really is a sweetheart and SO smart! And she is definitely taking the chill out of the air when we are on the sofa together.  *Thank you for any suggestions. :thumbup:*


I have the perfect solution!!! find some old jeans. I cut them up and make toys out of them... Their favorite is when I cut the hem off of the jeans and loop them together so they form a 'figure 8' I use both hems and they have chewed it down to nubs.. I have to make another one.. I have also given the waist band to them but not the button part or the zipper.. no brass brads either... Then I tie it in a knot and pull real tight!!!

Also if you want to buy something.. they have balls made with rope that are tied like a 'Monkey's Fist' they will shred them but it takes along time!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is another of Kris Basta's designs - The Jefferson scarf:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jefferson-scarf
> 
> Again, I am very pleased with the effect of the variegated yarn. Another very quick & easy knit.


That is very pretty. I like it a lot.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Old age is setting in
> Edit One second thoughts it has already set in


no problem. often say my mind is like a sieve with very big holes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Any ideas if what the image is with the dishcloth MKAL?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I love the strong colorways that are so popular these days. This one is beautiful.


Thanks - I love those colourways.
Dee O'keefe has another design almost ready to come out now - Sue has already done the test knit on it: Mitali Shawl. Dee commented that it might work with the variegated yarn. If so, I might use this colourway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Jane, I have made the Jefferson Scarf. Yours is gorgeous!! Love the colorway.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...
> Jane that is coming so nicely!! I love the purple. and the neckline... your moving along really quick..


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty. I like it a lot.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Any ideas if what the image is with the dishcloth MKAL?


Too soon yet, I think.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Same here. 20° is good for me. Fortunately, here in Newfoundland we don't have to worry about it climbing past the 30s very often.


That sounds so much better to me. 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is another of Kris Basta's designs - The Jefferson scarf:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jefferson-scarf
> 
> Again, I am very pleased with the effect of the variegated yarn. Another very quick & easy knit.


It's really lovely Jane 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope that it works out. It is more of a scarf as written but it is easy to enlarge. I just knit until I used up the skein - a couple of rows extra in the lace section & a couple of rows extra in the top as well.


 :thumbup: Depends on what I find in the local Emporium!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's really lovely Jane 💞


Thank you


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have the perfect solution!!! find some old jeans. I cut them up and make toys out of them... Their favorite is when I cut the hem off of the jeans and loop them together so they form a 'figure 8' I use both hems and they have chewed it down to nubs.. I have to make another one.. I have also given the waist band to them but not the button part or the zipper.. no brass brads either... Then I tie it in a knot and pull real tight!!!
> 
> Also if you want to buy something.. they have balls made with rope that are tied like a 'Monkey's Fist' they will shred them but it takes along time!!!


I will do that!!! My Hubby picked up one of those Monkey Fists. It is currently flying through the house.  Thank you, Ronie!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is another of Kris Basta's designs - The Jefferson scarf:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jefferson-scarf
> 
> Again, I am very pleased with the effect of the variegated yarn. Another very quick & easy knit.


Oh, Jane, I really like the way that is looking. Thanks for the link to the pattern, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Jane, I really like the way that is looking. Thanks for the link to the pattern, too!


Thank you & you're welcome.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ros, I really feel for you. I don't think I could stand that kind of heat. Send some up here, ok? If only! Tomorrow night is supposed to go down to 1 degree Fahrenheit. That has to be negative something in Celsius. I truly hope this cold snap passes fast. &#10052;&#65039;&#9924;&#65039;&#127752;

Sue, lovely lace start on your top. Can't wait till its done. 

Jane, you are on speed I think! But thank you for another pattern to place in the bottomless pit of Ravelry library. &#8252;&#65039;&#127775;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I will do that!!! My Hubby picked up one of those Monkey Fists. It is currently flying through the house.  Thank you, Ronie!!!


You are so welcome... I have a little dog that when we got him he was 7 wks old and liked to chew... he has been a chewer for almost 2 years now.... the Monkey Fist and the Old pair of jeans was the only thing that held up ... I even got one of those at the dollar store!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, I really feel for you. I don't think I could stand that kind of heat. Send some up here, ok? If only! Tomorrow night is supposed to go down to 1 degree Fahrenheit. That has to be negative something in Celsius. I truly hope this cold snap passes fast. ❄⛄🌈
> 
> Sue, lovely lace start on your top. Can't wait till its done.
> 
> Jane, you are on speed I think! But thank you for another pattern to place in the bottomless pit of Ravelry library. ‼🌟


Chris, I would love to send you some of that heat. 1 degree Fahrenheit is -17.222 Celsius. Ohh my goodness that is freezing!!!! I hope you warm up and we cool down a lot. There has to be a happy medium somewhere. 💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> no problem. often say my mind is like a sieve with very big holes.


I use the phrase "Swiss Cheese Brain." I have visions of a marble rolling around through all the holes, looking for a way out. At least that's my excuse.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that looks really good. Love the colours. I will definitely have to think about trying some of her patterns. Just have to come up with more hours in the day.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is another of Kris Basta's designs - The Jefferson scarf:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jefferson-scarf
> 
> Again, I am very pleased with the effect of the variegated yarn. Another very quick & easy knit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It probably would work with the variegated. remember how the Catoctin looked with the variegated?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thanks - I love those colourways.
> Dee O'keefe has another design almost ready to come out now - Sue has already done the test knit on it: Mitali Shawl. Dee commented that it might work with the variegated yarn. If so, I might use this colourway.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that looks really good. Love the colours. I will definitely have to think about trying some of her patterns. Just have to come up with more hours in the day.
> 
> Sue


If you can figure out how to do that, please let us know so we can do it too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that looks really good. Love the colours....


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> You are so welcome... I have a little dog that when we got him he was 7 wks old and liked to chew... he has been a chewer for almost 2 years now.... the Monkey Fist and the Old pair of jeans was the only thing that held up ... I even got one of those at the dollar store!!


I contacted a friend who collects all of the local worn out blue jeans she can to make quilts with them. She throws those parts away and will now be saving them for us.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> I contacted a friend who collects all of the local worn out blue jeans she can to make quilts with them. She throws those parts away and will now be saving them for us.


What a wonderful resource. Great idea, Toni!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was wondering if it might be a big heart for Valentine's Day. Just a wild guess. Sometimes I can't tell what the images are even when the dishcloth is finished!

Sue


tamarque said:


> Any ideas if what the image is with the dishcloth MKAL?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a nice free scarf pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/both-sides-now

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is great news Toni.. I made one of those jean quilts for the car. It was suppose to be so we would have something to sit on when we went to the beach.. but it became handy in the back of the car and there it stayed.. it was pretty quick.. I used all the jeans from when I lost weight.. lots of size 18 and 16... I swore I wouldn't gain back that weight.. I have gained but not that much.. I think I am pretty much leveled off  so the only jeans I get now are the ones we wear out 

Thanks for the scarf link Sue... I put it in my library. I like a scarf that looks nice on both sides too


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Old age is setting in
> Edit One second thoughts it has already set in


Norma, no problem. I have that "old age" memory problem, too. One of the reasons I don't remember the things I want to comment on. So I do not offend anyone or hurt someone's feelings, I limit the comments if I don't have pencil and paper to take notes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> I will do that!!! My Hubby picked up one of those Monkey Fists. It is currently flying through the house.  Thank you, Ronie!!!


Any pix??


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - I love those colourways.
> Dee O'keefe has another design almost ready to come out now - Sue has already done the test knit on it: Mitali Shawl. Dee commented that it might work with the variegated yarn. If so, I might use this colourway.


I have a skein of posh yarns which I love but is variegated so I am thinking this might fit the bill :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I use the phrase "Swiss Cheese Brain." I have visions of a marble rolling around through all the holes, looking for a way out. At least that's my excuse.


Brillant!! That was how it was yesterday. Hopefully the holes have got smaller today :?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I try to reply as I read but still got it wrong :thumbdown: I have DGS staying with us for a few days and he has special needs and his favourite refrain is "Grandma....." He is 10 and a very loving child but I think my brain has scrambled. He is at school today. It has gone quiet


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have a skein of posh yarns which I love but is variegated so I am thinking this might fit the bill :thumbup:


What weight is it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I use the phrase "Swiss Cheese Brain." I have visions of a marble rolling around through all the holes, looking for a way out. At least that's my excuse.


You make me laugh. I needed it right this moment!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a nice free scarf pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/both-sides-now
> 
> Sue


That is a nice scarf and seems easy to do.

I think it is Lily Chin who has book on doing cables. One chapter is on how to do reversibles. I followed her directions on at least one scarf I did and it worked beautifully. The scarf in this link is even easier.

BTW, that book on Cables is really a good one if people want to learn more about doing them. And there are some good patterns in the book, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, Ros has been on a search through KP for Sue's posts of her beautiful shawls so I have had a lovely trip down memory lane this morning looking at all of Sue's lovely work again.

Makes me want to cast on a dozen new projects but I am trying to be more disciplined!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just came in from Loveknitting in the UK. I have knit with Araucania yarn on a couple of occasions and really liked it. This yarn has some great color ways in a 100% merino wool. If anyone has any money left after the holidays, this is a good sale price.

http://www.loveknitting.com/us/love-knitting-special-merino-lace


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a pretty little stole pattern that I came across this morning:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owls-for-the-cure---owl-wings-stole


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Good Morning all! Love all the word pictures-Swiss Cheese brain with a lost marble and a monkey fist flying through the house. 

Sue, lovely scarf pattern.

Tanya, thanks for the tip on Lily CHin's book on cables.

Jane, looking forward to Dee's new shawl.

Sue, I think you should turn in your guess for the image on the dishcloth. It's awlful early, but if you're right you would win.

Working away on me MV and Shipwreck. I am getting through the 3rd chart on SW. It is going well. I am not using a lifeline. I have come up with a few mistakes between markers and have been able to correct them. I hope that I don't regret not using a lifeline. I am thinking that when I am done with my charts I will put one in before I start all the beads etc. Just because.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, Ros has been on a search through KP for Sue's posts of her beautiful shawls so I have had a lovely trip down memory lane this morning looking at all of Sue's lovely work again.
> 
> Makes me want to cast on a dozen new projects but I am trying to be more disciplined!


What a journey it has been. You can tell after all that horrid heat yesterday I have relaxed and enjoyed my day looking at things I've missed. I remember also searching through your list too Jane. You both are amazing knitters and I'm hoping to make some of the work that you two have done. I'm going to look through as many LP lists as I can and comment on their beautiful work. I only joined in May last year so I have a lot of KPs work to catch up on. It's been a fun day and it's been cooler as well. Besides I didn't bring any knitting with me, gotta do something while Jackson is sleeping and Keira-Lee went to a friend's house for a couple of days.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pretty little stole pattern that I came across this morning:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owls-for-the-cure---owl-wings-stole


Thank you Jane, it's lovely 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I wondered what was happening when I saw all those email notifications on my iPad this morning. I thought there was something wrong with it!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, Ros has been on a search through KP for Sue's posts of her beautiful shawls so I have had a lovely trip down memory lane this morning looking at all of Sue's lovely work again.
> 
> Makes me want to cast on a dozen new projects but I am trying to be more disciplined!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> What weight is it?


It is laceweight. I thought it was heavy lace but no, wrong again!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Tanya. There are some really nice colour ways there. I will keep that yarn in mind for another time. I just made three yarn orders last week of Potluck and Cherry Tree Hill farm yarns, so not buying any more yarn for a while.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Just came in from Loveknitting in the UK. I have knit with Araucania yarn on a couple of occasions and really liked it. This yarn has some great color ways in a 100% merino wool. If anyone has any money left after the holidays, this is a good sale price.
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/love-knitting-special-merino-lace


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that yarn is pretty and such a good price :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just put that in my library last night. Great minds. My eyes were really tired, so I couldn't concentrate to knit, so was browsing patterns.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is a pretty little stole pattern that I came across this morning:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owls-for-the-cure---owl-wings-stole


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pretty little stole pattern that I came across this morning:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owls-for-the-cure---owl-wings-stole


That is pretty so have it in my library :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is laceweight. I thought it was heavy lace but no, wrong again!


I don't think that it would work well - but you never know.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the journey, Ros. I had forgotten about some of them. Mind you when I saw my emails this morning, I wondered if there was a problem with my iPad.

I think I am going to have a relaxing day today too. It is snowing here, has been for a while, and the roads have not been plowed yet. I am supposed to have an Aqua Fit class, but it will probably have been cancelled anyway and I don't want to go out there when I don't really have to. So I will hunker down with a cuppa hot chocolate and grab some knitting (good excuse, right).

Suequote=RosD]What a journey it has been. You can tell after all that horrid heat yesterday I have relaxed and enjoyed my day looking at things I've missed. I remember also searching through your list too Jane. You both are amazing knitters and I'm hoping to make some of the work that you two have done. I'm going to look through as many LP lists as I can and comment on their beautiful work. I only joined in May last year so I have a lot of KPs work to catch up on. It's been a fun day and it's been cooler as well. Besides I didn't bring any knitting with me, gotta do something while Jackson is sleeping and Keira-Lee went to a friend's house for a couple of days.💞[/quote]


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think that it would work well - but you never know.


Thank you. That is what I suspected. What a pity.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

If this is for the Mitali, I'm not sure that the lighter weight would work so well. All of us test knitters used sports, Worsted and DK weights. I had wondered initially about fingering, but Dee really designed it for the thicker weights. I used worsted (first time in years I have used something as thick as that, but it looks good in that weight).
Sue


jscaplen said:


> I don't think that it would work well - but you never know.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Sue. I will bear this in mind.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... I'm going to look through as many LP lists as I can ...I didn't bring any knitting with me...


You are going to drive yourself to distraction looking at all of that lovely work & not being able to knit yourself.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Any pix??


LOL!!! I will try to get some today for you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone! 
Ros have fun going through all the posts... I had them all saved for a long time then I realized I really didn't need to save them.. but I am sure it would be a nice trip down memory lane if I went back through them all 

I have today and tomorrows clues to do still... probably this afternoon I will get to them.  I had to go down to my trusty size 4 needles.. they are old and I am not real sure where they came from but the are strong and I can knit real tight with them.. They seem to be mo "Go To" needles for dish cloths  

Bev I will be very curious to see if you arm holes came out a large as mine did... I think I will have time at the end of the week to block mine... I might need to be creative with them  I don't mind mixing crochet with knitting.. I could make it my own


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the patterns. They are added to my library for "someday" or inspiration. 

Happy Looking, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You are going to drive yourself to distraction looking at all of that lovely work & not being able to knit yourself.


I am driving myself to distraction, I thought I'm only here for a few days and it's been so hot, but I certainly could have done some today. It's the first time that I've not bothered to bring some just in case. I have also enjoyed reading my early Christmas present to myself, The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting. Lots of pretty stitch patterns in there. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pretty little stole pattern that I came across this morning:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owls-for-the-cure---owl-wings-stole


Thanks, Jane. I've stored it in my library.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am looking for a plain sweater pattern for my friend (well, I was figuring on putting a cable or two up the middle) but I am not having any luck finding what I need. In my search, I came across this selection of sweater patterns - some of them are quite nice. Thought someone else might like to have a browse:
http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/pullover.html#top

I know that I should have what I need somewhere amongst my magazines, etc., but thought that it would be easier to search on line.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Ros have fun going through all the posts... I had them all saved for a long time then I realized I really didn't need to save them.. but I am sure it would be a nice trip down memory lane if I went back through them all


Thank you Ronie, I am definitely having fun, it's going to take forever, but I really want to start with my friends on LP first. I really love catching up with all the beautiful work. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I am driving myself to distraction...


The moral of this story:
*Don't leave home without it.*
Well, at least you are getting a bit of reading time in there.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am looking for a plain sweater pattern for my friend (well, I was figuring on putting a cable or two up the middle) but I am not having any luck finding what I need. In my search, I came across this selection of sweater patterns - some of them are quite nice. Thought someone else might like to have a browse:
> http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/pullover.html#top
> 
> I know that I should have what I need somewhere amongst my magazines, etc., but through that it would be easier to search on line.


Thanks for sharing Jane, there's some lovely patterns there 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree. I can't imagine leaving my knitting at home. Like Jane says, you are getting a chance to read a lot. I can't imagine ever getting caught up on my reading. You could always look at all the beautiful patterns on Ravelry, if you ever finish up here on KP.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> The moral of this story:
> *Don't leave home without it.*
> Well, at least you are getting a bit of reading time in there.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The moral of this story:
> *Don't leave home without it.*
> Well, at least you are getting a bit of reading time in there.


Yes I agree. I'm having withdrawals from knitting 😳


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bet those fingers are itching to be knitting.

Sue


RosD said:


> Yes I agree. I'm having withdrawals from knitting 😳


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I agree. I can't imagine leaving my knitting at home. Like Jane says, you are getting a chance to read a lot. I can't imagine ever getting caught up on my reading. You could always look at all the beautiful patterns on Ravelry, if you ever finish up here on KP.
> 
> Sue


Sue I have really enjoyed looking at all your work today. I managed to look at all 101 topics on your list. Every single spare moment today I have looked at your beautiful work. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Bet those fingers are itching to be knitting.
> 
> Sue


Yes they are Sue, considering that because of air conditioning and heating for winter, I normally knit everyday of the year 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Ros. I really appreciate that you did that. I am glad that you enjoyed it. I know I enjoyed knitting them all. 
Thanks again.

Sue


RosD said:


> Sue I have really enjoyed looking at all your work today. I managed to look at all 101 topics on your list. Every single spare moment today I have looked at your beautiful work. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thank you, Ros. I really appreciate that you did that. I feel honoured that you took the time to do that. I am glad that you enjoyed it. I know I enjoyed knitting them all.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Sue I have really enjoyed looking at all your work today. I managed to look at all 101 topics on your list. Every single spare moment today I have looked at your beautiful work. 💞


Time well spent - basking in Sue's lovely work 
Great inspiration.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. What is funny is that a couple of people seem to be following Ros. I guess her checking them out sent them to the top of recently watched topics!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Time well spent - basking in Sue's lovely work
> Great inspiration.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Time well spent - basking in Sue's lovely work
> Great inspiration.


Just as it was time well spent looking at your topics Jane. I haven't looked at everyone's work yet but I will eventually. I have to say that you and Sue are exquisite knitters.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. What is funny is that a couple of people seem to be following Ros. I guess her checking them out sent them to the top of recently watched topics!
> 
> Sue


I really love that because people like me missed out on seeing them when they were first posted. It gives all of those people a chance to see what they might not look up themselves. I'm just encouraging them to have a look at what they have missed out on.💞 I hope that makes sense 😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I guess her checking them out sent them to the top of recently watched topics!


I've noticed that happening before. I have been way behind in my digests & when I comment on someone's work, several other people then comment - even though there has been no activity for two months. I realized that it must be bringing it up on some list. I guess, as you say, "recently watched".


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Just as it was time well spent looking at your topics Jane.... I have to say that you and Sue are exquisite knitters.💞


You are so kind, Ros.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have finally remembered to update the Ashton Parade with Ros & Sisu's Ashtons.
You probably already know that since you would have gotten a notice, I imagine.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You are so kind, Ros.


Just truthful Jane, you know I love your work 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have also noticed that... it is because we have a 'watch' on those topics and when all is working right everyone who commented before will get a notice in their emails... I will often times go back in to see what is going on... My KP has been the pits lately so I am just going in and checking things on my own.. I really do appreciate KP but I also really wish they can fix this site so its not so picky...LOL


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally remembered to update the Ashton Parade with Ros & Sisu's Ashtons.
> You probably already know that since you would have gotten a notice, I imagine.


Thank you Jane, I just had a look 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I had a bit of a look at some of the past dishcloths and noticed that one was knitted sideways and another was knitted top down. So we don't know which is the top or bottom of the pattern. I think that makes it a bit tricky to guess what the picture is. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I think that makes it a bit tricky to guess what the picture is. 💞


Tricky, isn't she? 
Now you've got me turning it at all angles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am looking for a plain sweater pattern for my friend (well, I was figuring on putting a cable or two up the middle) but I am not having any luck finding what I need. In my search, I came across this selection of sweater patterns - some of them are quite nice. Thought someone else might like to have a browse:
> http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/pullover.html#top
> 
> I know that I should have what I need somewhere amongst my magazines, etc., but thought that it would be easier to search on line.


Thanks for sharing this link, Jane. Lots of lovely patterns there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The moral of this story:
> *Don't leave home without it.*
> Well, at least you are getting a bit of reading time in there.


I completely agree. I always have some knitting project when I go anywhere other than running errands.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Tricky, isn't she?
> Now you've got me turning it at all angles.


Yes definitely, just thought I would let you all know. I still have no clue what it is. One of them was a tree with a tyre swing on a branch. That one was knitted sideways. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It would be funny if it could be different things depending on which way you looked at it.

Sue


RosD said:


> Yes definitely, just thought I would let you all know. I still have no clue what it is. One of them was a tree with a tyre swing on a branch. That one was knitted sideways. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree. I always have some knitting project when I go anywhere other than running errands.


Pam I know!!! I won't make that mistake again. My motto is usually take a couple of projects, just in case. I think because of that miserable weather, I wouldn't feel like it. However I loved looking at Sue's beautiful work. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pretty little stole pattern that I came across this morning:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owls-for-the-cure---owl-wings-stole


Do like that one. Have it saved now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I definitely "don't leave home without it" now. I have several shawls on the needles, but am trying to get a couple of mindless, easy knits going. I really need to start some more socks now. Usually I start another pair as soon as finishing one, but somehow that didn't happen a couple of months ago.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree. I always have some knitting project when I go anywhere other than running errands.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--that is a thought--sideways knitting on the dishcloth. What fun.


Jane--some good patterns in that link you sent.


Never leave home without something for the hands to do. Otherwise they play with food and we all know what happens next.!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Before my GD left this morning, Keira-Lee told me about her friend's hand knitted blanket and how much she loved it and no pressure, but maybe I could at some stage make her one. Of course I will. I asked her if she could explain how it looked or could she get a photo so I would have some idea.
Keira-Lee had already asked her friend if she could take a photo. I looked at the photo and oh my it's Entrelac. Why wouldn't it be???? I've never, ever knitted it before. I have no clue whatsoever, so I had to check out YouTube to see how it's done. Of course I said I will try my best. Lucky for me she is not in a hurry for it. Keira-Lee really loves her friend's blanket and I'm thinking, what's wrong with lace or cables or both together. &#128158;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am enjoying a day at home just messing around, knitting a little, reading KP a little and tidying up around here. This is our first snowfall of the winter. It just stopped a little while ago, and we didn't have more than an inch or so, but that is quite enough for me.

Here are a couple of pics. The first is out front and the second is of my dogs frolicking out back.
Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--that is a thought--sideways knitting on the dishcloth. What fun.
> 
> Jane--some good patterns in that link you sent.
> 
> Never leave home without something for the hands to do. Otherwise they play with food and we all know what happens next.!


Tanya, I would be playing with food but I've been so busy on KP & LP 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am enjoying a day at home just messing around, knitting a little, reading KP a little and tidying up around here. This is our first snowfall of the winter. It just stopped a little while ago, and we didn't have more than an inch or so, but that is quite enough for me.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics. The first is out front and the second is of my dogs frolicking out back.
> Sue


It looks so pretty Sue. Is there something sitting on the branch in the first pic? 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I tried entrelac years ago, and enjoyed doing it, although I never actually made anything. I just wanted to try it out. I didn't find it hard. I think the YouTube video would be a great help.
Sue


RosD said:


> Before my GD left this morning, Keira-Lee told me about her friend's hand knitted blanket and how much she loved it and no pressure, but maybe I could at some stage make her one. Of course I will. I asked her if she could explain how it looked or could she get a photo so I would have some idea.
> Keira-Lee had already asked her friend if she could take a photo. I looked at the photo and oh my it's Entrelac. Why wouldn't it be???? I've never, ever knitted it before. I have no clue whatsoever, so I had to check out YouTube to see how it's done. Of course I said I will try my best. Lucky for me she is not in a hurry for it. Keira-Lee really loves her friend's blanket and I'm thinking, what's wrong with lace or cables or both together. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think so. It was pretty quiet when I was out there.

Sue


RosD said:


> It looks so pretty Sue. Is there something sitting on the branch in the first pic? 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...oh my it's Entrelac....


I haven't tried it but I checked out a video on it a while ago & it looked quite interesting. I am sure that five minutes into it, you will be ready to give us all a workshop on it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I don't think so. It was pretty quiet when I was out there.
> 
> Sue


It looks so peaceful and very pretty Sue 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This is our first snowfall of the winter...


So lovely - when you don't have to drive in it.


> ...my dogs frolicking out back.


Such cuties!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I haven't tried it but I checked out a video on it a while ago & it looked quite interesting. I am sure that five minutes into it, you will be ready to give us all a workshop on it.


Very funny Jane, I'm still laughing as I write this 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It would be funny if it could be different things depending on which way you looked at it.
> 
> Sue


Now that would be good 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Such cuties!


Very cute puppies. I wouldn't like to drive in the snow either 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, I didn't want to drive in it when I didn't have to, so gave my AquaFit class a miss. My DH went out to the local hospital for a 3 hour diabetes class,but I'm home to stay, although I hope the roads might clear up later as it is the Knitting Guild meeting this evening, unless they cancel.
Sue


RosD said:


> Very cute puppies. I wouldn't like to drive in the snow either 💞


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please check out the following Workshop Happenings link.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310502-1.html*

*Two of the lace party members are teaching workshops in the near future!*

Season's greetings everyone. I have been in and out of hospital but am doing well now so I have been taking it really easy.

Tamarque (Tanya) is now one of our Managers. She is also teaching a class and Tll is teaching two ---read the Happenings.!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, the trick with Entrelac is to follow the directions! Do whatever it says, no matter how strange it seems. You will have no trouble with it, I am sure.

Jane, loved all those sweater patterns. Thanks a bunch! I found several that I really like.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

We do have some amazing knitters here in the Lace Party and on KP. I am frequently in awe of their work.

Ros, I think there was an entrelac workshop on KP as well, might be worth a look.

Sleeve number two is almost done, yippee!! I might be able to wear this sweater in 2015! 

Great view Sue, and the pups look like they are having a great time.

I started the mystery dish cloth but won't be able to do the daily clues until after work. I am using some bright orange Peaches and Cream cotton yarn with size 6 needles. Thanks to whomever (sorry, faulty memory) posted the link.

Happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Please check out the following Workshop Happenings link.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310502-1.html*
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'm wishing you a very speedy recovery 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, the trick with Entrelac is to follow the directions! Do whatever it says, no matter how strange it seems. You will have no trouble with it, I am sure.
> 
> Jane, loved all those sweater patterns. Thanks a bunch! I found several that I really like.


Thank you Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> We do have some amazing knitters here in the Lace Party and on KP. I am frequently in awe of their work.
> 
> Ros, I think there was an entrelac workshop on KP as well, might be worth a look.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie, I will definitely take a look 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, I definitely "don't leave home without it" now. I have several shawls on the needles, but am trying to get a couple of mindless, easy knits goin.
> I really need to start some more socks now. Usually I start another pair as soon as finishing one, but somehow that didn't happen a couple of months ago.
> 
> Sue


It's usually socks or wingspan scarves that are my go to projects for any kind of car trip wheer I'm the passenger. They're pretty easy for me to do while traveling. My sock knitting has fallen off, too, lately. I think it was the holiday knitting. Need to get another pair started.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am enjoying a day at home just messing around, knitting a little, reading KP a little and tidying up around here. This is our first snowfall of the winter. It just stopped a little while ago, and we didn't have more than an inch or so, but that is quite enough for me.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics. The first is out front and the second is of my dogs frolicking out back.
> Sue


Everything always looks so pretty just after a snowfall!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Please check out the following Workshop Happenings link.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310502-1.html*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shirley. So glad you're feeling better. I was worried about you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Tanya, I would be playing with food but I've been so busy on KP & LP 💞


Well, that is its own addiction (LOL)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Before my GD left this morning, Keira-Lee told me about her friend's hand knitted blanket and how much she loved it and no pressure, but maybe I could at some stage make her one. Of course I will. I asked her if she could explain how it looked or could she get a photo so I would have some idea.
> Keira-Lee had already asked her friend if she could take a photo. I looked at the photo and oh my it's Entrelac. Why wouldn't it be???? I've never, ever knitted it before. I have no clue whatsoever, so I had to check out YouTube to see how it's done. Of course I said I will try my best. Lucky for me she is not in a hurry for it. Keira-Lee really loves her friend's blanket and I'm thinking, what's wrong with lace or cables or both together. 💞


Entrelac is a bit mind bending, but once you get it, it goes along quickly. It is just a form of modular knitting and how the dots get connected. Lots online but my favorite tutorial was from Euny Jang on Knitting Daily. It is written tutorial with very good diagrams and can be printed out. It was the best learning I had found on this technique and is very portable.

Let me add that I have never used it in a project because I dont like the back of it. Tried to find how others dealt with it but the only solution was to create a second layer with either fabric, or knit in a tube. A little prohibitive for a blanket. But if maybe if using a worsted weight yarn gd will like it despite its look. When you do your sampling you will see what I mean.

I have seen entrelac in hats and socks where the back usually doesn't matter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ... I have been in and out of hospital but am doing well now so I have been taking it really easy....


Hope that you continue to improve - continue to take it easy, in other words.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

It would appear that I'm to do a LITTLE cleaning. I cannot find the data-cord to my Canon digital. I have picture of the first MAJOR snowfall...and no way to transmit, for now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Shirley, hope you will continue to improve in your health. Sorry you have been having to deal with health issues. Get better soon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Shirley, thanks for posting about the workshops. I am sorry that you have been having health issues. I do hope that things will get better and that your health will improve.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful snow fall Sue.. the first is always the best... enjoy it while it is around... I hope it stay is short!!!  
So nice to hear from you Shirley... I am glad your health is improving. It sounds like the workshop is going to be going strong in 2015


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> It would appear that I'm to do a LITTLE cleaning. I cannot find the data-cord to my Canon digital. I have picture of the first MAJOR snowfall...and no way to transmit, for now.


are you able to take the SD card and plug it into your computer?? that is what I do with mine.. I don't use the cord anymore..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I never thought to do that Ronie. Does that make the download of pics to computer any faster? My photo program is always as slow as molasses in winter.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I never thought to do that Ronie. Does that make the download of pics to computer any faster? My photo program is always as slow as molasses in winter.


My computer recognized it right away and the download is instant!! I was looking at my computer one day .. and was thinking... hmmm I wonder what that is for.. LOL and it was my SD slot!

Washcloth update... I'm through row 12 and still clueless :roll:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Me too about the dishcloth. First I thought legs. than it began to look curved but uneven so am thinking dragon. I guess by Thurs we should see more.

This is what I call Security in my life. Brought in couple loads today. 18* outside but it was the warmest I was all day. Like they say "wood warms twice!" It was beginning a light snow but all we had was a white dusting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful photos, Sue! We have some winter wonderland going on here also. 

She got pretty riled up when I got the camera out. I think she thought it was going to get her when the lens extended, I'm not sure. The Monkey knot is in her mouth and the rope handle is pretty well shredded already. Here is the little stinker with what is left of her toys:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Me too about the dishcloth. First I thought legs. than it began to look curved but uneven so am thinking dragon. I guess by Thurs we should see more.
> 
> This is what I call Security in my life. Brought in couple loads today. 18* outside but it was the warmest I was all day. Like they say "wood warms twice!" It was beginning a light snow but all we had was a white dusting.


Is this the Chinese year of the dragon? I could see that as a possible shape. I'm drawing blanks otherwise. There is a nice round dot in the right-hand corner. It could be a period or a ball or... 

About the wood heat, you have a nice fire to cozy up to also. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I would die without my wood heat!

Chinese New Year is Feb 19 this year and it is the year of the Goat.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I know what you mean. That constant radiant heat is wonderful. We heat with coal. So warm. Yum!

Thanks for the pics, Toni. I take it the pup is on the move all the time. 

I never started the dishcloth. I have it bookmarked though and may get to it later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...There is a nice round dot in the right-hand corner. It could be a period or a ball or...


And might that be a tail on the other side?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for the pics, Toni. I take it the pup is on the move all the time.


Pretty much. However, she does slow down on occasion. She is currently curled up at my feet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> And might that be a tail on the other side?


I never even thought of looking at it from the other side. Way to think outside the box, Jane! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Well, that is its own addiction (LOL)


Exactly!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Well, that is its own addiction (LOL)


Exactly!!! 💞 oops double post 😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I never even thought of looking at it from the other side. ...


Well, now I turned it around - what if the bottom is the top & that is the top of two heads in the middle?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Beautiful photos, Sue! We have some winter wonderland going on here also.
> 
> She got pretty riled up when I got the camera out. I think she thought it was going to get her when the lens extended, I'm not sure. The Monkey knot is in her mouth and the rope handle is pretty well shredded already. Here is the little stinker with what is left of her toys:


Boy can I relate. My Rottie and lab love to chew. Even the large rope toys don't last long. I buy the rawhide and use cut up water hose. When I water them they grab the hose and chew it if I don't get it away from them. They ruined 3 hoses. One was laying beside their pen and she pawed at it until she got it inside, one I was draining so put the end in their water dish. Then I went to the other end and started draining water. When I got around the corner they had the hose out of the tub, pulled across the pen and full of teethmarks/holes. Chewed it into 3 pieces when I caught them. I am amazed how clever she is with her paws and how she will work to get something I thought was out of reach. After eating, she steps on her feed pan to tip it up then picks it up by the rim and carries it off. I can't even give them a bed. They pull it out of their house and shake the stuffing out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, glad you are surviving that heat and now getting some relief. And Tanya, glad you are able to warm up with that nice wood stove! 
Sue, lovely snowy picture. We are getting the cold now too, but no snow. 

I did that entrelac workshop here in kp and like Bev( I think) said, you just have to follow the directions exact. I also did not like the look of the back side, so made a cowl of my sample which worked out great. Some people did have much neater backs than mine though. 

Glad the workshops are going on. Tanya that is wonderful that you are taking on as manager! 
Shirley glad you are recuperating. Hope you continue to feel better and better.

I am also doing the dishcloth , but have no clue. Also enjoying doing the monthly MKAL scarf. 

Love all the patterns as usual and my Ravalry library must be bursting at the seams! Is there ever a limit to how much you can add to that?

I know I have forgotten to comment on things, not intentional, just that memory thing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now I turned it around - what if the bottom is the top & that is the top of two heads in the middle?


What if it's back to front also? Just saying 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now I turned it around - what if the bottom is the top & that is the top of two heads in the middle?


That I did do. I am impressed with what minor changes in stitches will do. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I can't even give them a bed. They pull it out of their house and shake the stuffing out.


Yep, brand new bed for her kennel ripped to shreds. And she has only been in it twice since we've gotten her - short lengths of time at that. They are stinkers. Hoses get expensive really quickly, too!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Please check out the following Workshop Happenings link.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310502-1.html*
> 
> ...


Shirley, so good to hear from you. I do hope your New Year will be much easier for you. I see there is a DreamBird class to. I have always wanted to do that one.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We have found that Kiwi the older dog will snuggle very nice in her crate and not make a mess.. Fritz the puppy ate every pillow we put in his. I resorted to going to the second hand store and making sure I replaced his bedding every week.. Then I went to a garage sale and they had a flannel sheet. I cut it into fourths and put it in there with a quilted pillow shame and he has not torn it up yet!! of course I have 3 other pieces to put in there.. I may be able to use them for something else..  Those beds get quite expensive.. I don't know if you can buy those inexpensive fleece blankets at your grocery store.. we can get them for less than $6.00 and they would make a nice bedding also.. 
No worries Toni your new pup will out grow this.. some quicker than others... I do think Fritz has slowed down finally (fingers crossed)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Me too about the dishcloth. First I thought legs. than it began to look curved but uneven so am thinking dragon. I guess by Thurs we should see more.
> 
> This is what I call Security in my life. Brought in couple loads today. 18* outside but it was the warmest I was all day. Like they say "wood warms twice!" It was beginning a light snow but all we had was a white dusting.


That looks like a dandy.. We have had a few and they sure are nice. We have thought of getting one for this house.. So far our electric has not gotten out of control.. Not like when we lived in snow country!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Entrelac is a bit mind bending, but once you get it, it goes along quickly. It is just a form of modular knitting and how the dots get connected. Lots online but my favorite tutorial was from Euny Jang on Knitting Daily. It is written tutorial with very good diagrams and can be printed out. It was the best learning I had found on this technique and is very portable.
> 
> Let me add that I have never used it in a project because I dont like the back of it. Tried to find how others dealt with it but the only solution was to create a second layer with either fabric, or knit in a tube. A little prohibitive for a blanket. But if maybe if using a worsted weight yarn gd will like it despite its look. When you do your sampling you will see what I mean.
> 
> I have seen entrelac in hats and socks where the back usually doesn't matter.


Thank you Tanya, I will print it out when I get home. I quite like Entrelac, but never been interested in trying to make it. It looked too hard and too many ends to sew in. When I was looking at Entrelac images yesterday, I came across one that was done with a simple lace pattern. That was quite pretty. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Yep, brand new bed for her kennel ripped to shreds. And she has only been in it twice since we've gotten her - short lengths of time at that. They are stinkers. Hoses get expensive really quickly, too!


That is why I cut up the ones they already destroyed. I even leave a piece just out of reach to keep the lab busy trying to get it. Then s lowly move it a little closer so she thinks she finally got something she wasn't supposed to have. So much more fun for her.

She is an escape artist and digs, even tunneling under 3 ft of wire panel laying on the ground.

Tanya and anyone else interested in the Premier Spangle yarn: it is a crocheted chain. When you get to the inside of the ball it will unravel. I had to put a knot in it before the unraveled area to stop it.

Wood heat is a fond memory. I can not get insurance for my home if I burn wood and I miss it. I grew up with wood heat as our only source of heat in the house.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Puppies and their larger side kicks sure are fun. There is never a dull day with them around. That is a good idea about the garage sales and fleece blankets. We are home most of the time, so she does not hardly ever need to be in the kennel. That is pretty nice. I am glad for that. Thank you for all of the suggestions and stories. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

FYI: For anyone doing the MKAL dishcloth, the clues for the 7th are up already! (It looks to me like there are some letters shaping up.)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> FYI: For anyone doing the MKAL dishcloth, the clues for the 7th are up already! (It looks to me like there are some letters shaping up.)


Thank you Toni 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> FYI: For anyone doing the MKAL dishcloth, the clues for the 7th are up already! (It looks to me like there are some letters shaping up.)


Hmmmm. Maybe I made a mistake. Could those 2 bumps in the middle be the top of a heart? Or am I looking at it upside down?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> .........
> 
> Tanya and anyone else interested in the Premier Spangle yarn: it is a crocheted chain. When you get to the inside of the ball it will unravel. I had to put a knot in it before the unraveled area to stop it.
> 
> Wood heat is a fond memory. I can not get insurance for my home if I burn wood and I miss it. I grew up with wood heat as our only source of heat in the house.


Thanks for the yarn warning. That sounds frustrating.

I understand about the wood heat and insurance issues. You are in a pretty dry state with fires. Insurance companies are not known for their user friendly policies.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> FYI: For anyone doing the MKAL dishcloth, the clues for the 7th are up already! (It looks to me like there are some letters shaping up.)


All in all, as I don't have the kind of time that I want to knit, I opted not to do the dishcloth. Part of my reasoning is that being a new year I was afraid that it might wind up saying something or having the year on it and I didn't want a cloth with 2015 on it. I did go back a month or 2 in the archives and saw a really nice pattern for a lighthouse. I am going to knit that for my sister's shore house. Maybe I'll play along next month. 
The chevron advent scarf is done to day 24 now. And I have a little bit of yarn left so I may work an extra day or 2 in before I bind off. I'll be sure to post pics when that is blocked. I have started on a stranded color work pair of mitts MKAL which I like a lot. And of course the MV is going slow as I have only been able to get a few rows done a day while at work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--hope is does not have the year on the dishcloth, too. But at least there would be little memory loss as to when it was made. Sounds like you have enough on the needles now.

So glad I brought all that firewood in yesterday. Today the temps are to be even colder--sure hope the prediction is wrong.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't know about the insurance/wood stove issue... I don't think it will be a problem in my area... but it is best to look into it before shelling out a lot of money for one only to find out it would mess with my insurance..!!

Chris I started one last year... and the first one was 2014 and I frogged it... I sure didn't want one with the year on it either.. but it was fun to see the results showing.. I would love one with a lighthouse on it so I will go back in the archives and see if I can find it..

So last night hubby comes home and say's.... "oh a few of the guys, 2 possibly 3 will be coming over to do some picking on Friday night if that is OK with you??" I said that is fine... then I realize there will not just be the guys.. but the wives too... so now we are up to 4 possibly 6... but wait there are children involved here so now I am looking at a house full.... it will be fun... but I am not sure what to serve... do any of you have any great finger foods.. that has protein and is not overly horrible for us...LOL I can toss a dip and chip party together with no problem.. but I want something a bit more substantial.. there will be drinking involved and I want them to have some kind of buffer... I had thought of Spaghetti or Chili... then I thought of my light tan carpet and decided that I don't want that balancing on a knee of someone.. LOL I have 2 days so I have time to prepare something.. thank goodness I have Fridays off


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

crackers, cheese and summer sausage?? We have found the addition of sliced cucumbers to this is great.

chicken salad or egg salad sandwiches-cut in quarters

Have fun!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie - how about sausage rolls? Crumbled sausage in pastry (like croissants).

I saw today's MKAL dishcloth clue last night and in my haste to get it done I forgot to slip the first stitch of each row. I should not knit that late at night. I will be tinking those two rows after work today, lol.

When I was a kid I had the bedroom above the wood fireplace so my floor was always toasty. I remember the many torched mittens that were left to dry next to the fire, too close to the fire . When we build a new house we will probably put in a couple of fireplaces but more for effect than for warmth. South Florida sees very few days where we need heat, lol.

Sleeve #2 done, picking up the stitches for the collar today, hopefully no mistakes this time, or at least if (when?) there are mistakes I catch them sooner.

Happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your progress, Melanie!

We do a pomegranate seeds sprinkled over cream cheese served with crackers that is yummy! but not good with light colored carpet...sorry! celery and cream cheese or peanut butter? Or how about a shredded meat sandwich of some kind. Then you have something warm and filling, and hopefully will not stain the carpet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Melanie and Toni... I had thought of a veggie tray.. I think the sausage and croissant is a great idea... and I also like the shredded pork.. hmmm maybe pulled pork sandwiches... they will be bringing stuff to... I could do the main course and they can bring the rest...LOL

I have a lot of Red Beans and Rice in the freezer left over from New Years.. I was just thinking of the side affects in my small front room


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I have also noticed that... it is because we have a 'watch' on those topics and when all is working right everyone who commented before will get a notice in their emails... I will often times go back in to see what is going on... My KP has been the pits lately so I am just going in and checking things on my own.. I really do appreciate KP but I also really wish they can fix this site so its not so picky...LOL


I have been having problems with e mail alerts..... again so now I am way behind.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I was actually thinking of Tricia with the wood stove as I think she lives in a dryer climate than you do. But you could check on any insurance issues. They would want the installation to be inspected, but that is not an issue as long as it is done to code and manufacturers directions.

Food: I like a big salad with a plate of little pieces of stuff to add; i.e., chess cubes, small pieces of chicken. some nuts (peanuts, chopped almonds). Chips with a homemade healthy salsa. Maybe the squash relish recipe I sent a few months back. Add some hot pepper to it for spice, or other herbs as the recipe was a bit bland for me.

I think with kids running around, I would keep some enzyme cleaner and seller for spot cleaning. And no red wine!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been having problems with e mail alerts..... again so now I am way behind.


Norma--i gave up on email alerts many months ago. They stopped coming and admin had nothing to offer on this. I just open up KP in the morning and hit the refresh button whenever I want to tune in. Then I use the Watched Topics at the top of the page to check on other topics.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your dogs are enjoying themselves. The snow looks pretty but it is a dangerous nuisance :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am going to have to do the same.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Me too about the dishcloth. First I thought legs. than it began to look curved but uneven so am thinking dragon. I guess by Thurs we should see more.
> 
> This is what I call Security in my life. Brought in couple loads today. 18* outside but it was the warmest I was all day. Like they say "wood warms twice!" It was beginning a light snow but all we had was a white dusting.


That looks really cosy :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Beautiful photos, Sue! We have some winter wonderland going on here also.
> 
> She got pretty riled up when I got the camera out. I think she thought it was going to get her when the lens extended, I'm not sure. The Monkey knot is in her mouth and the rope handle is pretty well shredded already. Here is the little stinker with what is left of her toys:


She is a gorgeous stinker!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... do any of you have any great finger foods.. that has protein ...


Why specify protein?
A couple of times a year, we host a biggish gathering & I try to serve things that I can prepare in advance & that make less mess.

My son always requests bacon wrapped water chestnuts (can also wrap scallops, dates, apricots) & crab Rangoon. I prepare them in advance on their cooking trays so that I can just haul it out & pop it in the oven. The Rangoon can be deep fried as well but baking is less bother & less fattening.

I also have a nice Shrimp Bruschetta which looks really Christmassy - in case this is still considered a Christmas "do" - & an easy stuffed mushroom recipe.

I make a nice horseradish/sour cream dip which goes well with shrimp & crabmeat (also vegies or chips) & a curry dip that I make for vegies.

A platter with cheese & pâté with sliced baguette & crackers n the side is easy to prepare & goes over well as does a tray of cheese & meat cubes with pickles, onions, grape tomatoes.... easy to pick at but not messy.

I used to do hot wings but they are messy. I'd also avoid soup or chili because people have to have places to lay it & you'll have dirty dishes lying around. Having said that, I do supply small side plates so people can put things on the plate & not have to keep getting up & going to a table, or whatever. They are more likely to eat then.

I can PM any specifics to you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just saw this - for the crocheters:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wheat-stitch-baby-blanket


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I didn't know about the insurance/wood stove issue...


We have a woodstove in the house in France. The insurance merely requires a yearly certificate to attest that it has been cleaned. They are very common there & are most frequently installed in pre-existing fireplaces.
We also have one here in Newfoundland. It was here when we bought the house - it is actually a full fledged stove with an oven & all. The insurance company now has a very detailed list of criteria so that we cannot use it unless we make some alterations - restrictions regarding the distance from walls, for instance.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm just doing some testing. I've put together some pictures for the next Lace Party and wanted to make sure that they would work here. Everyone is so busy, but it is fun to follow along. Now I'm really intrigued by the dishcloth.....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ros is treating me to a review of Belle's lovely work today. I especially love that Sun Ray tablecloth, Belle.

I just came across this - not free & I'd probably never make it (if free, maybe) but I thought that it was interesting:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/6-yin-yang-paisley-dish


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, what interesting bowls. I will save that for my DIL as she crochets. 

Stay warm all. We are done cleaning and in for the day. We are dealing with off and on lake effect snow with wind. A good day to stay in.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought I would post this as I found them on my walk yesterday. I took the photo in a bad gale and torrential rain


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Norma--i gave up on email alerts many months ago. They stopped coming and admin had nothing to offer on this. I just open up KP in the morning and hit the refresh button whenever I want to tune in. Then I use the Watched Topics at the top of the page to check on other topics.


Same here. I gave up on it also. I don't check in as often and frequently get way behind now - but it is what it is.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would post this as I found them on my walk yesterday...


Perhaps a very pre-mature sign of spring!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Made a double post so I thought that I'd share this instead of the redundant comment on spring...
Perhaps a stash buster:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kites-3

ETA: I meant to say scrap-buster.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--i gave up on email alerts many months ago. They stopped coming and admin had nothing to offer on this. I just open up KP in the morning and hit the refresh button whenever I want to tune in. Then I use the Watched Topics at the top of the page to check on other topics.


I do it similar. Open kp, click on watched topics, click on => on the right to go where I last read. At the bottom of the page click on latest issue to read the main forum.

One advantage is not having all those messages in email. After I got used to it, this is easier for me.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Why specify protein?
> A couple of times a year, we host a biggish gathering & I try to serve things that I can prepare in advance & that make less mess.
> 
> My son always requests bacon wrapped water chestnuts (can also wrap scallops, dates, apricots) & crab Rangoon. I prepare them in advance on their cooking trays so that I can just haul it out & pop it in the oven. The Rangoon can be deep fried as well but baking is less bother & less fattening.
> ...


not speaking for Ronie, but for diabetics (like me) protein is preferred over carbs. It is healthier to restrict carbs and protein helps slow rise in blood sugar.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would post this as I found them on my walk yesterday. I took the photo in a bad gale and torrential rain


So pretty. I won't see daffodils here for another 2 months. They give hope of warmer weather coming soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I won't see daffodils here for another 2 months...


Here it will be more like 3-4 months.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are some hardy daffodils. After 40 below wind chills Fahrenheit, Spring sounds pretty nice. Take care, all!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Some pictures. Loved the daffodils.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful photos, Bev! I hope you get to enjoy some knitting time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni. I am going to tear myself away from the computer and do that just now.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, beautiful pictures. I love the sunset blues and reds. You can keep the snow. It is pretty but makes chores more difficult and dangerous. Guess as I get older I see more danger.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tricia. I know what you mean. In this weather, just walking from the house and car could mean loss of balance etc. I practice taking small steps.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Some pictures...


Lovely photos - especially like the lake shot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought I would post this as I found them on my walk yesterday. I took the photo in a bad gale and torrential rain


They are up early, aren't they, Norma? Does NOT sound like you are anywhere near Spring yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some pictures. Loved the daffodils.


Lovely to see your world, Bev!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see your world, Bev!


How is it going for you and your move, Julie? What did you find out on the 6th?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> How is it going for you and your move, Julie? What did you find out on the 6th?


Oh, yes, yes!! What did you find out, Julie?

And thanks, Julie and Jane, for your kind comments on the pics.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Some pictures. Loved the daffodils.


Beautiful photos Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hoping to hear good news for you Julie &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> How is it going for you and your move, Julie? What did you find out on the 6th?


Just that the old tenants are being taken to the Tenancy Tribunal for not looking after the place satisfactorily- the new Agent was hoping for a date this week, but I think next week is more likely. Hopefully things will be getting clearer by my 15 January appointment with the Ministry. I reckon I am about 1/2 way packed up- I've just bought 20 more sacks, and 50 Rubbish bags- no way do I have that much rubbish, thank goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, yes, yes!! What did you find out, Julie?
> 
> And thanks, Julie and Jane, for your kind comments on the pics.


Answered in previous post!
You're welcome, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros, I love to take pictures. 

Ok, Julie, praying for the 15th appointment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Puppies and their larger side kicks sure are fun. There is never a dull day with them around. That is a good idea about the garage sales and fleece blankets. We are home most of the time, so she does not hardly ever need to be in the kennel. That is pretty nice. I am glad for that. Thank you for all of the suggestions and stories. :thumbup:


Freecycle is great for things like that. Once I gave away a large funky rug that someone wanted for their van for their dogs. They were thrilled to have it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just saw this - for the crocheters:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wheat-stitch-baby-blanket


Really like this pattern. Too bad the chart won't open for me but the written pattern did. Thanx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We have a woodstove in the house in France. The insurance merely requires a yearly certificate to attest that it has been cleaned. They are very common there & are most frequently installed in pre-existing fireplaces.
> We also have one here in Newfoundland. It was here when we bought the house - it is actually a full fledged stove with an oven & all. The insurance company now has a very detailed list of criteria so that we cannot use it unless we make some alterations - restrictions regarding the distance from walls, for instance.


the biggest issue with insurance companies that i found is that they want there to be a back up heating system as well as code compliance. but i lived with only wood heat for over 20 yrs. it wasn't till my back was so bad that I was afraid my wood hauling days were over that i put in a back up system. i try to not use it except to exercise it periodically.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I do it similar. Open kp, click on watched topics, click on => on the right to go where I last read. At the bottom of the page click on latest issue to read the main forum.
> 
> One advantage is not having all those messages in email. After I got used to it, this is easier for me.


That is how it happened for me, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> not speaking for Ronie, but for diabetics (like me) protein is preferred over carbs. It is healthier to restrict carbs and protein helps slow rise in blood sugar.


Very true! Lots of green veggies and high quality protein. With supplements can often reverse diabetes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Too bad the chart won't open for me ...


It has two file extensions. Delete the pdf & leave it at jpg.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just that the old tenants are being taken to the Tenancy Tribunal for not looking after the place satisfactorily- the new Agent was hoping for a date this week, but I think next week is more likely. Hopefully things will be getting clearer by my 15 January appointment with the Ministry. I reckon I am about 1/2 way packed up- I've just bought 20 more sacks, and 50 Rubbish bags- no way do I have that much rubbish, thank goodness!


Slowly, but surely, it sounds like good progress is being made. I will also keep praying for more good news on the 15th. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Freecycle is great for things like that. Once I gave away a large funky rug that someone wanted for their van for their dogs. They were thrilled to have it.


Thanks for the idea. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It has two file extensions. Delete the pdf & leave it at jpg.


thanx, will try that now.

love that crochet bowl. it was worked like a simpler bowl we all looked at last year which worked stitches around a filler cord.

Bev--always love your pics, but that first one of the sunset was a stunner.

Norma--how I envy your having daffier now. Like others, it will be another 3 months for me. Can't wait.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I do it similar. Open kp, click on watched topics, click on => on the right to go where I last read. At the bottom of the page click on latest issue to read the main forum.
> 
> One advantage is not having all those messages in email. After I got used to it, this is easier for me.


That's how I do it too. Been doing that almost since I joined


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ooh Bev, that picture of the sunset really captures the beauty of "cold"

Julie, sounds like you are making good progress with your packing. 

Melanie, can't wait to see your sweater. It sure sounds like you are making it do just what you want! 

Norma, what a nice treat to see a daffodil at this time of year.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Why specify protein?
> A couple of times a year, we host a biggish gathering & I try to serve things that I can prepare in advance & that make less mess.
> 
> My son always requests bacon wrapped water chestnuts (can also wrap scallops, dates, apricots) & crab Rangoon. I prepare them in advance on their cooking trays so that I can just haul it out & pop it in the oven. The Rangoon can be deep fried as well but baking is less bother & less fattening.
> ...


Dang Jane, I am really hungry now. LOL. I have never heard of bacon wrapped dates or apricots, or even water chestnuts for that matter. But I sure will try that. I am one of those people who will eat bacon with anything, not that I do that very often. Do you use dried dates and apricots? 
And any dip with horseradish is a plus. I have had dip made with a brick of cream cheese and a jar of apricot jam that is mixed with a tablespoon of horseradish. So good. And I have made sandwich quarters with roast beef and mayo mixed with horseradish. And the other side of bread was buttered lightly. Ok, I have to go find something to eat now.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh Norma, you are so lucky to be seeing daffodils already. The ground here Is now frozen solid. 

Bev, love your pics too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Do you use dried dates and apricots? ...


Yes - you can also fill the dates with cream cheese.


> a brick of cream cheese and a jar of apricot jam that is mixed with a tablespoon of horseradish.


Interesting - will try that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh! Another cream cheese trick (but not on light carpet) is pour salsa over the brick and serve with corn chips. Delicious!!!

There is a turkey/cream of mushroom soup (?)/cheese slow cooker serve on a bun sandwich recipe that is really good also. I'm sorry that I do not have the details for this one, but it is really good!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh great ideas!! thank you ... We have a beautiful chip and dip bowl.. and we are going to put a dip in the top and fresh veggies in the bottom.. Some one is bringing wings and someone is bringing Jalapeno Poppers. I am going to also do meat and cheese.. I think a salty protein helps keep a person less loopy!! although they are bringing spouses and I don't know the spouses of some of them but the ones I do know don't drink or they drink very little.. So they will most likely take their hubby's home  
We use to do this all the time but it has been so long.. I am sure most of the people coming won't drink to excess like we did in our younger years...  I know we sure as heck don't!!! It hurts too much .. I do like a glass of wine though... 

I come in here on KP then I will click on latest digest and then I'm done.. I pop back in here through out the day.. but I don't go into KP again until morning.. I don't get notices from Admin anymore.. They just tell me I need to log in through my emails.. well they didn't send the email until after I was already doing something else.. so then they stopped all together.. its ok.. I get enough  if I really want more I can go into the main menu 

Norma your flowers are beautiful.. We had Jonquils pop up.. the smelled so wonderful... Today I had to go up the coast and it was in the high 60's!!! It was oh wow the sun sure feels nice.. then I was cussing it when I was trying to drive with it glaring off the ocean and right in my eyes.. LOL now I feel silly because it did feel nice ... We are back to cold rain in a day or two! Crazy weather.. and those of you back east are in a terrible cold snap.. ... I am positive that wood stoves are fine here.. I was more or less thinking I need to check with my insurance guy to see if we need to adjust my policy or if it changes my policy!! I am not going to worry about it until the time comes... and I am still waiting on 9 measly tiles to be put down in my entryway!!! LOL so I won't hold my breath


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev your pictures are beautiful!! I would frame the lake one! 

The baby blanket is great Jane!! Sue did you see it.. it is made with the same yarn you are going to be doing the baby blanket you were talking about.. I just knew it would look great!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

yummm more good party food ideas!!! I have done the cream cheese and roasted peppers and it is good.. It is sounding like they will be doing this often! some at our house and some at the others houses.. This is shaping up to be a fun year ahead!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...omeone is bringing Jalapeno Poppers....


Not sure what they are exactly - might be what I make sometimes:
halve the pepper, fill it with cream cheese (or feta or goat cheese...) wrap it in bacon - yeah - we'll wrap pretty much anything in bacon... Pop it in the oven.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

[Norma, those daffs look lovely.

Sue
quote=Normaedern]I thought I would post this as I found them on my walk yesterday. I took the photo in a bad gale and torrential rain[/quote]


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya and Caryn, the sunset is my favorite too. Sometimes you are just in the right place at the right time. A couple of Christmas's ago, DH bought me a small camera that fits in my purse. I take it with me everywhere I go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros, I love to take pictures.
> 
> Ok, Julie, praying for the 15th appointment.


Thanks, so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Slowly, but surely, it sounds like good progress is being made. I will also keep praying for more good news on the 15th. :thumbup:


Thanks , Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ooh Bev, that picture of the sunset really captures the beauty of "cold"
> 
> Julie, sounds like you are making good progress with your packing.
> 
> ...


Hit a bit of a tricky spot- but slowly will do it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Perhaps a very pre-mature sign of spring!
> ;-)


Very premature! But wonderful to see!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here it will be more like 3-4 months.


It will probably be March here. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some pictures. Loved the daffodils.


Lovely photos!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I peeked! The new rows for tomorrow are posted for Riddle Me This Dishcloth.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are wonderful, Bev. I love the first one as it is so atmospheric :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are up early, aren't they, Norma? Does NOT sound like you are anywhere near Spring yet!


Exactly. I thought they are slightly foolhardy. We have more storms forecast for the next few days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Exactly. I thought they are slightly foolhardy. We have more storms forecast for the next few days.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It has two file extensions. Delete the pdf & leave it at jpg.


chart opened now but did not see the jpg option.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya and Caryn, the sunset is my favorite too. Sometimes you are just in the right place at the right time. A couple of Christmas's ago, DH bought me a small camera that fits in my purse. I take it with me everywhere I go.


Those little digitals are great. Everyone seems to have these days. Even my daughter with her photography degree! But I like my older clunker because of the 10x zoom on it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I peeked! The new rows for tomorrow are posted for Riddle Me This Dishcloth.


thanx for the reminder--almost forgot this a.m. some bothersome and upsetting news to read this morning and then trying to wrap my mind around learning some new computer skills for the workshop.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam and Norma. Photography runs a close second to knitting in my list of passions.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Your photography is very good Bev I can tell it is one of your passions 

Jane you are so close to what the serve here in the North West... the only difference is that these are rolled in some kind of breading.. and deep fried... 

Good Morning all... I over slept...LOL well we all need a little extra sleep... I took a pain pill last night and it knocked me out.. only because the pain went away... I was driving and pushing a wheelchair for 8 hours yesterday... other than that my hip seems to be nearly back to normal...YAY!!! and there was very little repercussions from my second fall!!! so happy.. I'm just too darn old to be hitting the ground...LOL

I didn't get any knitting done yesterday.. so I will make it up today.. I plan on kicking back and just relaxing this afternoon... a good movie (hopefully) and my needles and yarn.. I have 4 rows on the wash cloth to catch up with... not bad... and a lot of lace knitting left to do 

Have a wonderful day all ... I'll check in later..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie. 

Getting ready to head out into the cold to clean. The car started.  Full day of cleaning, so no afternoon knitting for me. But tonight after supper. Ahhhh! Yes, looking forward to that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Stay warm and be careful out there today. All of the schools are closed and the winds are howling.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> chart opened now but did not see the jpg option.


The file, as it arrived to me, had two extensions: .jpg.pdf - so I took off the .pdf to leave .jpg.
How did you get it to open?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The file, as it arrived to me, had two extensions: .jpg.pdf - so I took off the .pdf to leave .jpg.
> How did you get it to open?


Not really sure. There was only the pdf. Then on the Mac, on the screen tray the Preview program jumps up and down and the download icon blips at me. Neither of them open easily so I hit one and then the other till something happens. Very brilliant there. I think the download file opened it, but not sure. The Preview program wouldn't read the file. Who knows.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Stay warm and be careful out there today. All of the schools are closed and the winds are howling.


It must be awfully bitter around you. Weather report was down to 1* last nite and tonite weather report says "not as cool--11*" Pretty funny if you ask me. Hope things warm up a bit for you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It must be awfully bitter around you. Weather report was down to 1* last nite and tonite weather report says "not as cool--11*" Pretty funny if you ask me. Hope things warm up a bit for you.


LOL! Schools are closed, sporting events are called off. We are snugged in and warm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> LOL! Schools are closed, sporting events are called off. We are snugged in and warm.


Glad you are warm. Wish I could say the same. House is very chilly thanks to the critters who think I should live with A/C in winter.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> chart opened now but did not see the jpg option.


From the listing I see in the chart...front post double crochet stitches?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Glad you are warm. Wish I could say the same. House is very chilly thanks to the critters who think I should live with A/C in winter.


That's frustrating. I hope you can get warmed up soon and are having fun with your new learning experience.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I sounds like we are pretty quiet in here today... Stay warm and safe Toni and Tanya... We have a cold front moving it.. which of course will feel like a heat wave to you... 

I am going to get my rows done on the washcloth.. has anyone any ideas yet?? 

Thanks for the chart Kaixixang... I am going to guess those 'J' marks are the front post double crochets... just like in knitting charts... most symbols are the same.. but the designer at times takes liberty with the chart... Just this last year did I start using more and more crochet charts.. so I have not got all of the symbols memorized yet...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> From the listing I see in the chart...front post double crochet stitches?


thanx KX-- i did get the chart before, but so good of you to try and help. Maybe others will also need it. It is a great pattern to use on different projects besides the blanket.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That's frustrating. I hope you can get warmed up soon and are having fun with your new learning experience.


Not yet. The fun will be when I finally get it altogether.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I sounds like we are pretty quiet in here today... Stay warm and safe Toni and Tanya... We have a cold front moving it.. which of course will feel like a heat wave to you...
> 
> I am going to get my rows done on the washcloth.. has anyone any ideas yet??
> 
> Thanks for the chart Kaixixang... I am going to guess those 'J' marks are the front post double crochets... just like in knitting charts... most symbols are the same.. but the designer at times takes liberty with the chart... Just this last year did I start using more and more crochet charts.. so I have not got all of the symbols memorized yet...


Haven't done a close study of the pattern but I believe those 'J' symbols are Front post double crochets. The pattern uses them for the cabling work. Typical in crochet.

taking a second look, KX also post the same thing. The long, vertical lines with a cross line near the top (like a t) are double crochets.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Haven't done a close study of the pattern but I believe those 'J' symbols are Front post double crochets. The pattern uses them for the cabling work. Typical in crochet.


That is what Kaixixang said and I was confirming... with so many symbols it is always good to double check


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We're home. Done for the day. It's snowing and blowing again. Was down to -1 last night and windchills are down there. No school today, maybe not tomorrow.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Brrrr. At least we are not quite that cold but it feels colder with the wind. 

500 yards and I am about to start the last section of shipwreck. Looks like it is all k2tog, yo and increase the needle size every few rows. I can see another 500 yards or more in these 58 rows. I am still debating on beads. I think they would add some needed weight but they will need to be subdued. With a less sparkly yarn I can see them looking like drops of water. 

No clue on the washcloth yet. I frogged and redid it yesterday thinking maybe there was a mistake and to make it firmer. 'Course there still could be a mistake. It does look a little different but not much. I see a diagonal line,what could be G, O and period. But there are several rows to go. Maybe tomorrow will help.
Edit to add:
Some guesses have been 2015, knitting needles with ball of yarn, both 2015 and needles and ball of yarn, and a balloon with the words Let Go.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Kept thinking letters, too, on the washcloth. Then thought animal. Then thought upside down and maybe the little ball on the lower right it the dot of an eye or a ball in the air. The cloth is feeling very loose in its texture but I guess it could work for washing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Brrrr. At least we are not quite that cold but it feels colder with the wind.
> 
> 500 yards and I am about to start the last section of shipwreck. Looks like it is all k2tog, yo and increase the needle size every few rows. I can see another 500 yards or more in these 58 rows. I am still debating on beads. I think they would add some needed weight but they will need to be subdued. With a less sparkly yarn I can see them looking like drops of water.
> 
> ...


Your Shipwreck seems to be going really quickly, Tricia. Maybe it is the next part that will take time as the circle gets larger and larger.  I am looking forward to getting that started. I gave up when I started to not feel well - I think that might be why it was so hard to get the cast on started.  When I get that far, I am definitely using beads. 

For some reason, an old steam engine keeps coming to mind as a possible shape for the washcloth. I can see the letters also though. It is fun to wonder.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Glad you are warm. Wish I could say the same. House is very chilly thanks to the critters who think I should live with A/C in winter.


Ah, do you have mice chewing in your walls? LOL. I have either mice or chipmunks that live in the wall behind my bed. Every now and then I hear them scratching around in there. Otherwise I am insulated pretty good here and have decent windows except for the old porch area that I use for kitty litter and some storage. Took the door off to the kitchen there so the cats can go in and out. And I use that as my entry door. It's not too bad except for this really cold weather. Then I have to turn on the electric heater out there.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We're home. Done for the day. It's snowing and blowing again. Was down to -1 last night and windchills are down there. No school today, maybe not tomorrow.


School here was only delayed 2 hours to give the buses a chance to get started. It was 3 by me this morning.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am almost to the last part of my SW. I am looking forward to getting to that. It should be lots of fun, but take longer with the beads and the long rows around.

DS caught two mice in our kitchen in the last two days. We are hoping that is the last of them. He turned them lose outside away from the house. The funny thing is we have two cats, but they just kind of sat around and looked at him, tried to play with him etc. It's funny, they catch lots outside and bring them to our doorstep, but they had no idea what to do in the house.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is the first winter since we got married 27 years ago that we have not had a mouse problem in the kitchen in the country on the farm. We discovered a spot behind the dishwasher that my hubby stuffed with steal wool and haven't seen a single one since! I am so very grateful!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Steel wool is absolutely the answer for mice problems in rural areas. The first thing I did was to cram, shove, or otherwise insert as much steel wool around each pipe fitting in the house to prevent their entry. When my Mom had some electical work done the electrician was sloppy with the wire cutout and in they came. We fixed that with steel wool. I tell you I always have it on hand and don't hesitate to use it!! Good for your husband, Toni. I really don't mind the little critters, but not in my house!!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev my cat wouldn't know what to do either... she is a house cat so she doesn't do any mousing outside.. but when we had a mud room she slept in there (its where the litter box was kept) and we would get mice or rats in there and she didn't even blink a eye.. Now we have these dachshunds and they were breed to go after badgers.. I know a little mouse would not survive.. a spider, snake, or anything else that crawls in front of them are toast!! when we first moved in we could hear something but it never returned.
Smart thinking Toni with the steel wool.. that is what we always used too.. That house on the ranch was empty for 10 years... I actually had them come out into the living room and visit with us!! I have a huge phobia of mice and I was a basket case until we got a handle on them.. I would just go in the down stairs bedrooms and put a towel over them.. every time hubby came in he would toss them.. I ended up using rat poison.. then once the first several dozen were gone.. we got some kittens.. and pulled the poison.. I had a 7 week old kitten that caught a mouse! We named him Wild Thing 

I have no clue yet as to the washcloth.. I like the train idea.. or the initial because of the dot! I am wondering if the design is made to show up best on the Purl side?? because we are doing it a little backwards.. normally even rows are the knit rows..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

okay, here is a little heart tugging situation requiring mittens. Kuala bears have been rescued from fires with their paws burned. Mittens are being requested.

http://www.abreakingnews.com/lifestyle/people-are-being-urged-to-donate-mittens-to-help-koalas-with-burned-paws-fleeing-brushfires-h322293.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I hope to catch up with all the news soon. I had a wonderful time with Carmen, Jackson and Keira-Lee. Carmen had to go out for 30 minutes and while she was away Jackson took 9 steps. It was lovely being there for this milestone. I hope everyone stays safe in these extreme weather situations. I'm back home and very sad today, my darling cousin couldn't breathe so he's back in hospital and they've asked him if it happens again, did he want to be put on life support and he said no. I can understand that. If there was no hope I wouldn't want it either. I just wanted to let you all know. You've all been amazing friends to me and I thank everyone for your support. I'm crying again so I will sign off for now. Hope to come back soon for the rays of sunshine you bring to my life. &#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

We have had a couple of mice run through our living room also. It is the opposite end of the house of the kitchen. I think our German Shepherd got one when we were gone one time. I can't think of why else he would have made a mess like that. 

Take care, Ros. I am so glad you have family close by to cheer you. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ah, do you have mice chewing in your walls? LOL. I have either mice or chipmunks that live in the wall behind my bed. Every now and then I hear them scratching around in there. Otherwise I am insulated pretty good here and have decent windows except for the old porch area that I use for kitty litter and some storage. Took the door off to the kitchen there so the cats can go in and out. And I use that as my entry door. It's not too bad except for this really cold weather. Then I have to turn on the electric heater out there.[/quote
> 
> Yeh, mice can be pretty damaging.. My cat refused to catch mice in the house because it wasn't fair he said, and I wouldn't use poison for fear the cat would catch them outdoors and eat them. Now that I have no cats, I just poisoned the damn things; they were so destructive eating thru every plastic lid and plastic containers. I took to collecting jars for storage from everywhere. It is squirrels and birds tho that are wrecking havoc on the structure of the house and they have destroyed a lot of insulation. They will scratch and chew thru almost anything. The mice in your wall can eventually scratch thru the drywall and get in. So if you can easily find their entrance hole(s), try to close them up up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Coarse steel wool and tin cans were the trick in NYC where you had rats in the tenement buildings in which I often lived. I found a hole in my floor that some critter had chewed through, big enough for an opossum to get thru. Didn't know it was there because it was under my tool boxes. When I finally went on a search and destroy mission found this hole and screwed down some heavy sheet metal over a fairly large area. Thought I would hear their scratching to get back in but they moved on to another location. The poison tho is keeping them out and it is the first time in years that I don't see mice or voles or rats running under the furniture or hear them in the kitchen. They would chew thru the cabinets. I would find my knives on top of an old dishwasher that was under a counter. Have no idea how they dragged those things over the counter, backsplash and under the top. it seemed that no matter how much i sealed, locked, or jarred nothing was safe from them. I used to feel like a Tom and Jerry cartoon at times.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, Tanya, poor kualas.

DS found another mouse tonight. He heard him squeak-oh, to have young ears.  The mouse was caught between the stove and the counter. He could move, but it was hard. So the guys got gloves on and I urged the mouse out with a yard stick. DH caught him and put him in a box and set him outside till he could get jacket and shoes on to take him to the back of the lot. The wind caught the box and took it. DH went out and couldn't find the box anywhere. It's probably blowing across an empty field a mile or two away from here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Tanya, poor kualas.
> 
> DS found another mouse tonight. He heard him squeak-oh, to have young ears.  The mouse was caught between the stove and the counter. He could move, but it was hard. So the guys got gloves on and I urged the mouse out with a yard stick. DH caught him and put him in a box and set him outside till he could get jacket and shoes on to take him to the back of the lot. The wind caught the box and took it. DH went out and couldn't find the box anywhere. It's probably blowing across an empty field a mile or two away from here.


koala


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, Glad you enjoyed your stay with your daughter. How wonderful for you to see Jackson's first steps. So sorry about your cousin. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Sue


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I hope to catch up with all the news soon. I had a wonderful time with Carmen, Jackson and Keira-Lee. Carmen had to go out for 30 minutes and while she was away Jackson took 9 steps. It was lovely being there for this milestone. I hope everyone stays safe in these extreme weather situations. I'm back home and very sad today, my darling cousin couldn't breathe so he's back in hospital and they've asked him if it happens again, did he want to be put on life support and he said no. I can understand that. If there was no hope I wouldn't want it either. I just wanted to let you all know. You've all been amazing friends to me and I thank everyone for your support. I'm crying again so I will sign off for now. Hope to come back soon for the rays of sunshine you bring to my life. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL Bev!!! I could just see it now... oh my gosh... I guess mice are a part of life..they sure are destructive though 

Ros I'm so glad you were able to spend some quality time with your family... and to see him walking is so exciting.. I remember each of these mile stones with my grands... my one grandson really never crawled.. he sat on the couch watched everyone and then one day walked.. holding on to the coffee table but he was walking.. he has done everything in his life like that... failure is not in his mind!!! he is now 18 and has outgrown all of that but it was shocking to see when he was little 
Enjoy this time.. they grow up so darn fast!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Tanya, poor kualas.
> 
> DS found another mouse tonight. He heard him squeak-oh, to have young ears.  The mouse was caught between the stove and the counter. He could move, but it was hard. So the guys got gloves on and I urged the mouse out with a yard stick. DH caught him and put him in a box and set him outside till he could get jacket and shoes on to take him to the back of the lot. The wind caught the box and took it. DH went out and couldn't find the box anywhere. It's probably blowing across an empty field a mile or two away from here.


Didn't head South--> not that I went out longer than to pick up one of my medicines and have my hair shampooed. Wheeee!...some poor mouse/rat needs a dose of Dramamine!!

I'm almost to the heel of the second sock...going quicker than I expected...and NO complaints. My feet were frosty this morning until I put on some pants under my housedress.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--so sorry for your cousin. But his wishes do need to be honored. People do know when it is their time even tho it is so hard for us to say goodbye.

but then there is new life and all the wonders of watching it grow. my daughter was like that--never crawling. she would pull herself along the floor on her stomach grunting all the way. one day she stood up in the middle of the room and walked across it and calmly sat herself down again. and that was it. she walked from that point on. it was amazing to see such intention and control in her. i should have paid more attention because that is how she has been all her life.

Bev--you are much kinder to those mice than I am these years. They have been so destructive to my food stocks and even my appliances. They chew thru wires costing me a lot for repairs. I don't know where they are getting in but leave poison at a location that is out of the way and they seem to find it. Two weeks ago there was a dead mouse in that bathroom. Assume it found the poison and wound up in the bathroom where it died. I had mice that would jump onto the handle of a wall cabinet from a counter till it opened. One day one of them got trapped in the cabinet. I got all the boxes out and tried to trap it but it would not be. However, it carried on like crazy until it killed itself. It was not fun to remove it (never is) but was not sorry to see it go. But I recall living in the City with its roaches and think if I have to deal with wild life, I prefer the rodents.

One thing I have learned is that if you have mice it means you don't have the larger rodents. When the larger rodents are present, the mice leave.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh yes, I would much prefer the mice to roaches. I lived in NY for 3 years when pregnant and after. Ugh. If you see 1 you know there are really hundreds in the walls. 
But I won't use poison. Even if I didn't have cats. When I first moved to PA with the ex, something died in the walls and there was no way to get into that spot. The smell was really nasty for at least a month I think. Some of these cats of mine have no problem catching mice. I have found 3 or 4 in the past few years laying dead in the living room and porch area.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ros, sorry about your cousin's condition. I am sure that he is comforted by your compassion for him.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, so sorry about your cousin. Praying for you and your family. 

Julie, Koala. Yes, thank you. I knew the spelling was wrong, but couldn't figure it out.

Kaixixang, the box was blowing north, so no worries on your account.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I am now getting adds for ultra sonic rodent killer and copper mesh, copper wool that stops rodents from getting in! 

Ros, so sorry to hear the news about your cousin. Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The SWs sound as though they are coming along well. I am half way along the 3rd. pattern. I thought I would not put so many beads on as was suggested in the pattern. I was thinking of using the crotchet hook method.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I was so glad you saw the first steps. Lovely. Prayers being sent for you and your family.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am now getting adds for ultra sonic rodent killer and copper mesh, copper wool that stops rodents from getting in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so sorry about your cousin. Praying for you and your family.
> 
> Julie, Koala. Yes, thank you. I knew the spelling was wrong, but couldn't figure it out.
> 
> Kaixixang, the box was blowing north, so no worries on your account.


Sorry to be a bit brief- it is hard to type long when your back is bad! The most I can do at the moment is keep up!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn I had forgotten all about those sonic repellents for rodents... The only time we ever got a mouse in the house since we have moved here to the coast was when it was taken out of the socket and forgotten to be put back.. I can attest that they really work.. at least the one I have does.. I sure hope it doesn't fail.. This house was not designed to have a littler box! Meaning there is not enough floor space in the Bathroom or Laundry room to have one.. so it has to be in the office's closet... We have a kiddy gate so the dogs won't get in.. but it is really not a great solution either! so once my Sassy Girl is gone we won't be getting another cat... We keep it clean but she is not a cat to bury anything so unless we are right here when she does her business the room smells until I can scoop for her..  It is worth it to have her.. but not worth it for a cat we don't have yet LOL

Kaixixang it sounds like your socks are getting closer and closer to getting done...  I saw a ad for some Berroco sox yarn.. it was very pretty.. but the only shop that carry's it.. that is anywhere close to me is in a shop I won't go into anymore... I may just check and see if the closer one (none are close) could get some.. it is great looking though and you would be able to make some great socks with it..  http://www.berroco.com/yarns/berroco-sox


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! The sun is shining here and the winds have calmed. 

Take care, Julie. Can you do some gentle stretching? That and icing always helps me.

Have a great day, everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!! Sounds like we are a little "down" from the weather -- too hot, too cold, too wet...... I thought I'd share a project that is nearing completion. No it isn't knitting, but crocheting; something I try to do only in very small increments. A few months ago, I saw a picture of a button that had been crocheted around to make a "flower?" It occurred to me that may be something like that could be used by the people in my Mom's care facility. Most of them have restricted abilities with their hands, including my Mom. My idea was to pretty up the buttons, put velco on the backs. In the meanwhile, make a bare picture maybe something with leaves and stems out of either felt or fleece and then they could decorate the picture for their rooms. The buttons could be used for many purposes and maybe even next year to "decorate" Christmas trees. 

In any case, last night I decided I was done with the button work. I have somewhere close to 200 of them. Am waiting for a delivery of the velcro to test out the idea. In order to take these pictures I just upended the bag of buttons and didn't bother to straighten out the edges on them. Hope this brings a bit of cheer to your winter day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--what sonar rodent repellent do you have. I have used several and found none of them worked. There is an electrified unit that can be gotten with a small sound to let you know when you have one in the trap. You can even put them in areas like barns, basements, etc and add an extension to a more visible place to alert you to having got one of the critters. They are kill traps so Chris and others who don't want to kill won't like them. There is another unit that is supposed to deter squirrels and other outdoor creatures by sonic wave. But to tell the truth, I am so leery of any of these gizmos working given my bad experience with using them. Which is why I went to poison-at least for the while till I can feel comfortable with reusable equipment.

Chris--know what you mean about the hidden roaches in the walls. They are one of the oldest, if not the oldest living insect in the world. They have managed to morph with changing conditions over the millennium. As much as I hate them, they deserve my fascination with their ability to survive.

Sounds like everyone is really coming along quite well with the SW. I am impressed with how quickly it is proceeding. Such a great bunch of knitters here.

Apparently the Koala Bear call for mitts has been well publicized on KP. Hope the healing goes quickly for the poor thing(s).

And it snowed last nite so again everything is all white. Fortunately it was a light snow--maybe a couple of inches. Have refused to check the temps outside but warmer ones are on the way, I hope.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooooo, Belle, what a lovely range of colors. So nice. I think the ladies in the care facility will really enjoy these. 

Found the rolling box this morning at the back of the house, minus the mouse. Hopefully, we won't find him back in the house again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that photo did cheer me up, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Sounds like we are a little "down" from the weather -- too hot, too cold, too wet...... I thought I'd share a project that is nearing completion. No it isn't knitting, but crocheting; something I try to do only in very small increments. A few months ago, I saw a picture of a button that had been crocheted around to make a "flower?" It occurred to me that may be something like that could be used by the people in my Mom's care facility. Most of them have restricted abilities with their hands, including my Mom. My idea was to pretty up the buttons, put velco on the backs. In the meanwhile, make a bare picture maybe something with leaves and stems out of either felt or fleece and then they could decorate the picture for their rooms. The buttons could be used for many purposes and maybe even next year to "decorate" Christmas trees.
> 
> In any case, last night I decided I was done with the button work. I have somewhere close to 200 of them. Am waiting for a delivery of the velcro to test out the idea. In order to take these pictures I just upended the bag of buttons and didn't bother to straighten out the edges on them. Hope this brings a bit of cheer to your winter day.


Oh, Belle, what a great color feast for the eye. I love having spots of bright color around. Hope the project goes well for you. Sounds like a good pick me up for people with limited ability but lots of life left internally.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle I love those!! They can be used in so many ways.. I am sure there are some wonderful imaginations in that group and that they will all be put to good use...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--what sonar rodent repellent do you have. I have used several and found none of them worked. There is an electrified unit that can be gotten with a small sound to let you know when you have one in the trap. You can even put them in areas like barns, basements, etc and add an extension to a more visible place to alert you to having got one of the critters. They are kill traps so Chris and others who don't want to kill won't like them. There is another unit that is supposed to deter squirrels and other outdoor creatures by sonic wave. But to tell the truth, I am so leery of any of these gizmos working given my bad experience with using them. Which is why I went to poison-at least for the while till I can feel comfortable with reusable equipment.
> 
> Chris--know what you mean about the hidden roaches in the walls. They are one of the oldest, if not the oldest living insect in the world. They have managed to morph with changing conditions over the millennium. As much as I hate them, they deserve my fascination with their ability to survive.
> 
> ...


Re: mice- when I had an infestation two summers ago the only thing that worked, given I was not prepared to use poison because of the dogs, was the old fashioned trap, with wire on a spring. I have had care of others' pet mice- but I object to sharing my house with them- If I had difficulty getting them out of the traps I am afraid I froze them to wait for the next rubbish collection. If you don't like touching them the standard housecleaning glove puts a barrier between you and them. I took a talley of around 18, before things subsided- but also got the Agent to fill the holes over, where they were getting access.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Got areal scare a few minutes ago, as I couldn't find my two dogs anywhere. I had let out into the backyard. When I went to let them back in, they didn't come? Then when I went out front, I saw the gate was wide open. Of course I called for them and nothing, and they were nowhere to be seen. I put on my boots and coat and stepped out front, debating whether to walk or cruise the neighborhood. It is pretty cold out there today. I walked down the drive to take a look down the road, and guess what, two dogs were in the shrubbery at the side of the front yard and came bounding across to me. Thank goodness. I was sooo relieved. I am just happy that they came back. Maybe the big, cold world out there wasn't quite so appealing after all. So after some big hugs and of course a treat each, all is well with the world again. They are curled up on the couch. Now I need a cuppa tea!

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Sounds like we are a little "down" from the weather -- too hot, too cold, too wet...... I thought I'd share a project that is nearing completion. No it isn't knitting, but crocheting; something I try to do only in very small increments. A few months ago, I saw a picture of a button that had been crocheted around to make a "flower?" It occurred to me that may be something like that could be used by the people in my Mom's care facility. Most of them have restricted abilities with their hands, including my Mom. My idea was to pretty up the buttons, put velco on the backs. In the meanwhile, make a bare picture maybe something with leaves and stems out of either felt or fleece and then they could decorate the picture for their rooms. The buttons could be used for many purposes and maybe even next year to "decorate" Christmas trees.
> 
> In any case, last night I decided I was done with the button work. I have somewhere close to 200 of them. Am waiting for a delivery of the velcro to test out the idea. In order to take these pictures I just upended the bag of buttons and didn't bother to straighten out the edges on them. Hope this brings a bit of cheer to your winter day.


These look great fun!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Belle I love those!! They can be used in so many ways.. I am sure there are some wonderful imaginations in that group and that they will all be put to good use...


Tanya here is a picture of my device. I don't see a name on it but I am sure we got it at a local hardware store.. it has worked very will for us for years..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is very scary for that to happen with your dogs. I am glad they are back safety. A small tot called for?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hadn't thought of that, but might not be a bad idea.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> It is very scary for that to happen with your dogs. I am glad they are back safety. A small tot called for?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I'm so glad they came back... and you were able to find them.. little stinkers...  We have to be very careful with our little one.. he will run off the older one use to until we got the puppy.. now she sticks to the house


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Hadn't thought of that, but might not be a bad idea.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Got areal scare a few minutes ago, as I couldn't find my two dogs anywhere. I had let out into the backyard. When I went to let them back in, they didn't come? Then when I went out front, I saw the gate was wide open. Of course I called for them and nothing, and they were nowhere to be seen. I put on my boots and coat and stepped out front, debating whether to walk or cruise the neighborhood. It is pretty cold out there today. I walked down the drive to take a look down the road, and guess what, two dogs were in the shrubbery at the side of the front yard and came bounding across to me. Thank goodness. I was sooo relieved. I am just happy that they came back. Maybe the big, cold world out there wasn't quite so appealing after all. So after some big hugs and of course a treat each, all is well with the world again. They are curled up on the couch. Now I need a cuppa tea!
> 
> Sue


It is a nasty feeling, isn't it?! Happened to me a couple of years ago when I still had two dogs- the little boy next door had climbed the fence innocently but his weight was enough for the bolt to shift and my two to get out- the corgi was the first to come home, and was I ever relieved to see him- then my old mutt whom I had greater certainty would return having circuited the block.
So glad yours are safe, Sue! Enjoy that cuppa!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I saw a ad for some Berroco sox yarn...


Isn't it neat how those yarns work up? There are some nice colourways.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I saw a picture of a button that had been crocheted around to make a "flower?" .


I remember seeing them - perhaps you shared it with us.
There are cute & cheery - do brighten things up.
How big are the buttons that you use? How small are the smallest ones?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Got areal scare a few minutes ago, as I couldn't find my two dogs anywhere.


Oh, dear! I know that stomach-sinking-to-the -toe-of-your-shoes feeling.
I am so glad that they weren't far. I'd say their little paws were too cold to make the adventure worth while.

My guy was terrible for taking off & he chases cars so I had some tense moments. I would go out looking for him but even if I did find him, he could only be caught when he was tired of the game. He does eventually come home on his own, though.
The first time that it happened in France, I was so worried - he was gone for ages with all of those farm fields & copses of trees to explore in. He finally showed up at the front door - totally covered in cow manure. I could have killed him ... no I couldn't.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I...A small tot called for?


Talk about enablers!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya here is a picture of my device. I don't see a name on it but I am sure we got it at a local hardware store.. it has worked very will for us for years..


Thanks Ronie. I am not familiar with your brand but the similar units I used did diddly for me. Lucky that they work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, so glad you found your dogs. I bet they were just as happy to see you. Enjoy your cuppa.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--So glad you got them recalcitrant pooches back. Those cold feet will learn 'em! Funny story from years back. Was working for this man who had a dog. He was one of the 'perfect' people.. Everything had to be perfect and according to some standard of mainstream existence. That was why he had the dog--Every family with children needed a dog to make the prefect family. Needless to say the dog was not a happy camper being kept chained up all day outdoors. It would wrap the 30? ft chain around the pole he was tied to and had no ability to move. Well the dog got loose one day and the man called me to help him get the dog back. He lived on a main State road and traffic could be quite fast so real cause to worry. The dog though was up and down the road having a blast. He would come and bark at the house while we were on the road calling him. We got back to the house and the dog was gone. I was pissed. This was not my job nor my fault that the dog took off. Finally asked the guy if he had any meat in the house (hot dog, bologna, etc) He swore the dog wasn't hungry. Lawyer that he was, he sure was dumb. He finally put some lunch meat in the garage and left the door ajar. I went home counting my hours to bill him. He called a bit later so surprised that the dog came back and ate the meat. So he put out some more and watched to get the dog when he came back for more. And lo and behold, it worked. The buy thought I was a genius. Have you ever seen a dog that didn't eat when he could get some extra junk food? Never forgot that story. Fortunately it was during a warm part of the year or I might have never gone to help him


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Have you ever seen a dog that didn't eat when he could get some extra junk food?...


Uhm - yeah - my guy.
He is really a character. I used to take his favourite treat with me when he would go AWOL but it never worked. I'd tell him to stay & to sit & he would. Then I could get within arms reach of him & off he'd dart. Some fun, Mom!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear! I know that stomach-sinking-to-the -toe-of-your-shoes feeling.
> I am so glad that they weren't far. I'd say their little paws were too cold to make the adventure worth while.
> 
> My guy was terrible for taking off & he chases cars so I had some tense moments. I would go out looking for him but even if I did find him, he could only be caught when he was tired of the game. He does eventually come home on his own, though.
> The first time that it happened in France, I was so worried - he was gone for ages with all of those farm fields & copses of trees to explore in. He finally showed up at the front door - totally covered in cow manure. I could have killed him ... no I couldn't.


The closest Ringo gets to cow dung, is cat's pooh- which he thinks is such a lovely scent! One just has to bathe them to get rid of it- not like skunk that I gather hangs around no matter what! Thank goodness we are skunk free!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I hope to catch up with all the news soon. I had a wonderful time with Carmen, Jackson and Keira-Lee. Carmen had to go out for 30 minutes and while she was away Jackson took 9 steps. It was lovely being there for this milestone. I hope everyone stays safe in these extreme weather situations. I'm back home and very sad today, my darling cousin couldn't breathe so he's back in hospital and they've asked him if it happens again, did he want to be put on life support and he said no. I can understand that. If there was no hope I wouldn't want it either. I just wanted to let you all know. You've all been amazing friends to me and I thank everyone for your support. I'm crying again so I will sign off for now. Hope to come back soon for the rays of sunshine you bring to my life. 💞


So glad you had a good visit with your family and so very sorry about cousin's declining health. Will keep him (and you) in my prayers.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I have been working all morning getting the house 'Company' ready... I am going to get some knitting done 
I did the next two rows of the dish/wash cloth some of them see the word GO I think I need a few more rows!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The closest Ringo gets to cow dung, is cat's pooh- which he thinks is such a lovely scent!


Tango gets right down into it - starts with his head, then shoulder & works on down. It looks quite pleasurable - except for the aftermath.


> One just has to bathe them to get rid of it


That first time, it took several attempts - really lathered him up but it took some doing - ground right in there.


> not like skunk...


Thankfully, we are also skunk-free. I would imagine there are skunks where we are in France but I haven't seen any.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Ok I have been working all morning getting the house 'Company' ready... I am going to get some knitting done
> I did the next two rows of the dish/wash cloth some of them see the word GO I think I need a few more rows!!


I see what could be the word Go. Maybe the line on the left is a string, kite, balloon or something. Like you I need a few more rows.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, some people are very dumb :XD:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Your Shipwreck seems to be going really quickly, Tricia. Maybe it is the next part that will take time as the circle gets larger and larger.  I am looking forward to getting that started. I gave up when I started to not feel well - I think that might be why it was so hard to get the cast on started.  When I get that far, I am definitely using beads.
> 
> For some reason, an old steam engine keeps coming to mind as a possible shape for the washcloth. I can see the letters also though. It is fun to wonder.


Toni,
It is interesting that several rows are knit without an increase. It does make it knit quicker. The netting in k2tog, yo will go quickly too. But the stitch count doubles at the start and end.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I see what could be the word Go...


I am pretty sure that it is GO - someone suggested "Let it go" - from the movie Frozen. That might very well be it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Steel wool is absolutely the answer for mice problems in rural areas. The first thing I did was to cram, shove, or otherwise insert as much steel wool around each pipe fitting in the house to prevent their entry. When my Mom had some electical work done the electrician was sloppy with the wire cutout and in they came. We fixed that with steel wool. I tell you I always have it on hand and don't hesitate to use it!! Good for your husband, Toni. I really don't mind the little critters, but not in my house!!!!!


I tried steel wool to stop mice and they just ate another hole, just slowed them down a little. I use electronic devices and traps. The electronic devices will not work if something is in front of it or through walls into the next room (at least not the ones I have found). My best luck is two in a room on different walls with no furniture or anything blocking the signal. I put the traps where the fur kids can't get into them (in cabinets, closets with doors, etc.).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lots of Rorschach imaginings but nothing that rings true to me. The pattern is seeming more sharp looked at from the purl side. Do you feel the same way?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am pretty sure that it is GO - someone suggested "Let it go" - from the movie Frozen. That might very well be it.


That is what I have been thinking or Let's Go.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I tried steel wool to stop mice and they just ate another hole, just slowed them down a little. I use electronic devices and traps. The electronic devices will not work if something is in front of it or through walls into the next room (at least not the ones I have found). My best luck is two in a room on different walls with no furniture or anything blocking the signal. I put the traps where the fur kids can't get into them (in cabinets, closets with doors, etc.).


The trick with steel wool is that it needs to be very coarse so it really hurts them to try and chew or push thru. The other 1/2 of the process is to try and nail a piece of metal across the hole. WE used to take the end of a can. On my floor I took a large piece of flashing and screwed it down as it can't be seen.

If the hole around a pipe, for example, is large, try to cut the edges of the metal and shove into the hole along with the steel wool. But then you need another layer screwed to the first layer of metal so you can cover the hole and nail/screw it into the floor. I used to do similar things with squirrel holes in fascia or soffit repair work. Squirrels hate it and try to tear it off so will make a real racket until they get the message.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
The closest Ringo gets to cow dung, is cat's pooh- which he thinks is such a lovely scent!

Tango gets right down into it - starts with his head, then shoulder & works on down. It looks quite pleasurable - except for the aftermath.
Quote:
One just has to bathe them to get rid of it

That first time, it took several attempts - really lathered him up but it took some doing - ground right in there.
Quote:
not like skunk...

Thankfully, we are also skunk-free. I would imagine there are skunks where we are in France but I haven't seen any.

jscaplen

I am not sure that there are skunks at all in Europe! I think they may be a North American Delight- although I am glad you don't get them where you are! 
They really do manage to anoint themselves thoroughly when they find the right morsel!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... or Let's Go.


Suggest it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Toni,
> It is interesting that several rows are knit without an increase. It does make it knit quicker. The netting in k2tog, yo will go quickly too. But the stitch count doubles at the start and end.


Maybe I will give it another try this evening. My brain is needing a little change of pace. My workshop project is coming right along though. Whew! I'm starting to get nervous and have a month and a half to go yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Maybe I will give it another try this evening. My brain is needing a little change of pace. My workshop project is coming right along though. Whew! I'm starting to get nervous and have a month and a half to go yet.


I can reassure you Toni it is a lot less daunting once the workshop is up and running and you are getting into the actual teaching!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am not sure that there are skunks at all in Europe!


Oh - didn't think of that.


> I am glad you don't get them where you are! ...


We are an island so there are a lot of things that haven't managed to find their way here - like snakes. Or perhaps they were expelled by association when St. Patrick cast them out of Ireland. People sometimes introduce things - which has not always been a good thing elsewhere. I am thinking rabbits in Australia - weren't they introduced? 
Frogs were brought into a park on the east coast & managed to find their way across the island. Moose & caribou were introduced - many years ago but they might have managed on their own eventually because they have been known to swim across the Strait of Belle Isle from Labrador.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We are an island so there are a lot of things that haven't managed to find there way here - like snakes. Or perhaps they were expelled by association when St. Patrick cast them out of Ireland. People sometimes introduce things - which has not always been a good thing elsewhere. I am thinking rabbits in Australia - weren't they introduced?
> Frogs were brought into a park on the east coast & managed to find their way across the island. Moose & caribou were introduced - many years ago but they might have managed on their own eventually because they have been known to swim across the Strait of Belle Isle from Labrador.


Sadly the rabbit was introduced both to Australia and New Zealand and has become a major menace- they really ought, in my opinion turn it into a dog meat industry at least with rabbit fur also being produced- but then there are also people in other countries who would love a good meal of rabbit- they need some lateral thinking IMHO! Our native frogs are very much under threat- loss of habitat. 
I should imagine Moose and Caribou to be good swimmers!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly the rabbit ... has become a major menace...


Are people allowed to catch & eat them? I guess the problem is the lack of a predator - that can open up the door for another menace. We have rabbits/hares here (no major predator) & people snare them to eat Some people love them but I have never been a big fan.


> I should imagine Moose and Caribou to be good swimmers!


You are right.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I see what could be the word Go. Maybe the line on the left is a string, kite, balloon or something. Like you I need a few more rows.


I'm the same - need a few more rows. It's interesting and fun to speculate, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
Sadly the rabbit ... has become a major menace...

Are people allowed to catch & eat them? I guess the problem is the lack of a predator - that can open up the door for another menace. We have rabbits/hares here (no major predator) & people snare them to eat Some people love them but I have never been a big fan.
Quote:
I should imagine Moose and Caribou to be good swimmers!

You are right.

jscaplen

No prohibitions on being used as food other than that people are so used to thinking of them as vermin- and trying to poison them- they have a major cull in the MacKenzie Country in the South Island, but just put them in a hole in the ground. I have never been very fond of rabbit- too much Beatrix Potter, and Alison Uttely as a child!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You are right.


I did some work in the farmworker community years ago. People are big hunters and fishers in that community. Family asked me to stay for dinner and it seemed unpolitical if I didn't. Dinner was smothered rabbit and chicken. The rabbit did taste like chicken as many have said. Only time I indulged.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never been very fond of rabbit- too much Beatrix Potter, and Alison Uttely as a child!


Here, they feed a lot on Spruce & the meat tastes of it. I wasn't worried about eating Peter Rabbit. We also frequently had rabbits as pets but never protested on those grounds when it was put upon the table.
When I was young, it was not an unusual site to go for a Sunday drive "around the bay" & see a brace of rabbits for sale, hung from the cross beams in the entrance of a small store. Caught by the young son probably, looking for a bit of pocket money.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--Take a moment to breathe. I am sure you will do just fine with yours. I have been working so hard on my workshop, too. The pattern was a bear to write up and I just finished it today. Have finally reached a point where I can relax a bit inside for a day. Then on to Ravelry to list the pattern. But it feels so good to have gotten to this place.

I think most of the work will be answering other's questions and then maybe putting up some photos of various bits that are giving people some grief. The hardest part of teaching is always finding a way to give an answer that meets the needs of the person asking. It seems that if you know your pattern/material well, finding ways to respond should come easily.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... The rabbit did taste like chicken as many have said.


I guess it depends on what they are fed on. Here they are wild & have a very gamey taste. The meat is not at all the colour of chicken - a pinky-red meat, actually.
In the area of France where we live, a lot of people raise rabbits & pigeons as food - private individuals. These would not taste like wild rabbits or hare - which also abound there but I can't tell them apart. 
If I am walking on the north side of our village & say that Tango was chasing rabbits, they correct me & say it was a hare. In the fields on the south side, apparently, they are rabbits. I know there is a difference in the ears & the legs - but I'd have to have one of each in front of me to be able to distinguish.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> The trick with steel wool is that it needs to be very coarse so it really hurts them to try and chew or push thru. The other 1/2 of the process is to try and nail a piece of metal across the hole. WE used to take the end of a can. On my floor I took a large piece of flashing and screwed it down as it can't be seen.
> 
> If the hole around a pipe, for example, is large, try to cut the edges of the metal and shove into the hole along with the steel wool. But then you need another layer screwed to the first layer of metal so you can cover the hole and nail/screw it into the floor. I used to do similar things with squirrel holes in fascia or soffit repair work. Squirrels hate it and try to tear it off so will make a real racket until they get the message.


these mice were smart. They just moved over a few inches and made a new hole in the wall board. They didn't try to get through the steel wool. To stop them I would have to fill the wall cavity with steel wool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here, they feed a lot on Spruce & the meat tastes of it. I wasn't worried about eating Peter Rabbit. We also frequently had rabbits as pets but never protested on those grounds when it was put upon the table.
> When I was young, it was not an unusual site to go for a Sunday drive "around the bay" & see a brace of rabbits for sale, hung from the cross beams in the entrance of a small store. Caught by the young son probably, looking for a bit of pocket money.


Also when I was young- about 4 in 1950 there was that terrible introduced disease mixymitosis (no idea how to spell that one) (in Britain) that was heart wrenching watching the poor rabbits suffer their way to death.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the kind and assuring words, Julie and Tanya. You are quite right, once things get going it will be much better, I'm sure. It was really nice to get the SW started though.  I must have REALLY not been feeling very well when we started this because it flowed very well this time (or I got the kinks all sorted out before.  )

Congratulations, Tanya, on getting your pattern written out. That is a huge undertaking and must feel so good to have done!!!

Do we have any photos of the SW and/or MV in progress? They would be fun to see.

"I think they may be a North American Delight" Julie, you have such a way with words! I would not ever call them a "delight". PPPPEEEEEUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:



> Thank you for the kind and assuring words, Julie and Tanya. You are quite right, once things get going it will be much better, I'm sure. It was really nice to get the SW started though.  I must have REALLY not been feeling very well when we started this because it flowed very well this time (or I got the kinks all sorted out before.  )
> 
> Congratulations, Tanya, on getting your pattern written out. That is a huge undertaking and must feel so good to have done!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the giggle Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the giggle Toni!


Thank you!  "a delight" - I'm still shaking my head.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Suggest it.


Someone else did. If that is right it must not be complete. I think we have to guess all of it, not just the words.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Also when I was young- about 4 in 1950 there was that terrible introduced disease mixymitosis (no idea how to spell that one) (in Britain) that was heart wrenching watching the poor rabbits suffer their way to death.


There was something here in the 60's. We had to wear gloves to dress rabbits. If the flesh had white spots we were not to eat it. It did't seem to harm the rabbits but did the people. I remember the meat being dark like the dark meat of chi ken, but it has been years. Rabbit nearly vanished for about 40 years but have been getting thicker over the past 10 years. Surprising with the number of coyotes and wild dogs in the area.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Do we have any photos of the SW and/or MV in progress? They would be fun to see.


Here are my MV and SW. Ronie, my arm holes are about 10-6 1/2. That's the first one anyway. The second one got shaped a little differently. I like the first one better, although, with it on, I doubt anyone would notice the difference.

Toni and Tanya, I am so proud of you both!! You will both do great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There was something here in the 60's. We had to wear gloves to dress rabbits. If the flesh had white spots we were not to eat it. It did't seem to harm the rabbits but did the people. I remember the meat being dark like the dark meat of chi ken, but it has been years. Rabbit nearly vanished for about 40 years but have been getting thicker over the past 10 years. Surprising with the number of coyotes and wild dogs in the area.


That does not sound too good on any count!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my MV and SW. Ronie, my arm holes are about 10-6 1/2. That's the first one anyway. The second one got shaped a little differently. I like the first one better, although, with it on, I doubt anyone would notice the difference.
> 
> Toni and Tanya, I am so proud of you both!! You will both do great!


I've forgotten what SW stands for - looks good none-the -less! and the MV!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I remember seeing them - perhaps you shared it with us.
> There are cute & cheery - do brighten things up.
> How big are the buttons that you use? How small are the smallest ones?


I robbed the button can and used buttons of all sizes. I think the smallest was probably 1/4" and the largest not more than 1". I also called all my friends and ask for bits and pieces of crochet thread -- most of size 10 although there was some 20 and some 5. So I just tried to add interesting thread color to the button color. Good use for all those buttons which were mis-matched ones anyway.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> these mice were smart. They just moved over a few inches and made a new hole in the wall board. They didn't try to get through the steel wool. To stop them I would have to fill the wall cavity with steel wool.


I misunderstood. If in the walls, they need to be evicted totally. May need to make a hole in the wall or open the wall cavity up to clean it out.and then close up the hole they used for entry. DW is very easy for animals to make holes in. It is such soft stuff.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... that terrible introduced disease mixymitosis ....


What kind of idiots make these decisions?

My son likes to quote a line from the movie _Home Alone 2_ when the fathers asks, "What kind of idiots do you have working here?" & the proud response is, "The finest in New York."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my MV and SW....


Way to go!
Two great works well on the way. MV is almost done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my MV and SW. Ronie, my arm holes are about 10-6 1/2. That's the first one anyway. The second one got shaped a little differently. I like the first one better, although, with it on, I doubt anyone would notice the difference.
> 
> Toni and Tanya, I am so proud of you both!! You will both do great!


Those both look great , Bev!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is my Shipwreck (sw ) I can't open the design. It is on 2 circular needles and still bunched up. It is about 23" across without stretching.

I am seeing more of the darker color around the outside rows now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is my Shipwreck (sw ) I can't open the design....I am seeing more of the darker color around the outside rows now.


I can imagine how the colourway will play out. I am sure that you can't wait to move it along.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What kind of idiots make these decisions?
> 
> My son likes to quote a line from the movie _Home Alone 2_ when the fathers asks, "What kind of idiots do you have working here?" & the proud response is, "The finest in New York."


That is indeed a good one, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is indeed a good one, Jane!


Sad how often it applies, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sad how often it applies, though.


Such is life.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, can you tell me again please how to zoom on pictures again. (I promise to write it down so I don't forget again.) I would like a closer look at Tricia's SW (Shipwreck Shawl, Julie  ). Thanks.

Tricia, that looks great. It's good to see the darker color come in.  We must be at about the same place.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is my Shipwreck (sw ) I can't open the design. It is on 2 circular needles and still bunched up. It is about 23" across without stretching.
> 
> I am seeing more of the darker color around the outside rows now.


It's looking good, Tricia. Can't wait to see it when it's been released from the needles.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those shawls are looking great!!! I am just starting my third row of the strawberry pattern.  But I'll get there! And your MV is almost done, Bev!!! Whoo Hoo!!!

Thank you for your vote of confidence, also! :thumbup:

Belle, those buttons sure are colorful!  I can imagine the residents doing all kinds of crafty things with them. Great idea!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What kind of idiots make these decisions?
> 
> My son likes to quote a line from the movie _Home Alone 2_ when the fathers asks, "What kind of idiots do you have working here?" & the proud response is, "The finest in New York."


That's a good one Jane. Thanks for the laugh. 
And Toni's ppeeeeuuuu was a good giggle too. 
I had a little Bichon Frisée many years ago and we would go up to the cabin in the middle of nowhere in the woods and he would run around and always found a pile of some animals droppings to roll around in! He was a frisky little guy. And he loved to eat bananas. I have never seen a dog like them before or after. 
I am loving everyone's projects!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, can you tell me again please how to zoom on pictures again...


On the Mac, it is Command+ but on the PC I believe it is Control+
To be sure, go to the View section on the menu bar up top. The keyboard shortcut will be shown to the right of Zoom in.
Use the minus sign instead of + to Zoom back out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Jane.

THanks for all the encouragement on the MV and SW. I am really having a blast with the Shipwreck. I have 2 1/2 rows to do before I start the eyelets and the beads.

Gonna go to bed. Tomorrow got to get ready. DH and I are running away this weekend.  Leaving Sunday. Got to figure out what knitting to take along. Not going to want to take SW with beads and all. Gonna take this pattern and use the leftovers from this shawlette and make some mitts to match.

http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.com/2014/02/winding-mitts.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> On the Mac, it is Command+ but on the PC I believe it is Control+
> To be sure, go to the View section on the menu bar up top. The keyboard shortcut will be shown to the right of Zoom in.
> Use the minus sign instead of + to Zoom back out.


Yes, that's it on the PC


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev==that shawl has such great colors. And using that yarn for those spiral mitts will be really sharp.

Ronit--hope your party went well tonite

Sue--Your SW is coming along really nicely. Like seeing the color variation come . The color is very dense now but when it is blocked I bet it will really shine (LOL0


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those mitts will be perfect with that shawl, Bev. Have a wonderful get-away! 

Ronie - I 2nd that on your party tonight. 

Have a good night, all!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev,
The winding mitts in the yarn to match the shawl will look great. I thought about making some in school colors for next Christmas.

Ronie, hope all went well and there were no spills on your carpet. 

Nothing new with the new clues on the wash cloth, yet. I think a balloon or maybe more and ____ Go. Maybe streamers. :lol: it is going to take a few more rows. We are only 1/3 done. Tomorrow's clues will probably be spacer rows. Guessing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Tomorrow's clues will probably be spacer rows. Guessing!


I agree - tomorrow isn't likely yo tell us much. It will probably only be a bit of brain storming sparked by the word GO for a couple of days.
Actually, there is another row left, I think, to finish those letters.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

New rows in for dishcloth and am finally seeing what others are seeing. There will be some other wording on the upper sections.
Maybe something like 2015 Go, go.


BTW, heat wave here: 18* at 3 a.m.!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

On the rabbit thread, I was brought up on it as a child (just after the 2nd world War) I love it and I read Alison Uttley and Miss Potter!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my MV and SW. Ronie, my arm holes are about 10-6 1/2. That's the first one anyway. The second one got shaped a little differently. I like the first one better, although, with it on, I doubt anyone would notice the difference.
> 
> Toni and Tanya, I am so proud of you both!! You will both do great!


Those are great. You are slightly further on with SW than me. I will post a picture.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Here is my Shipwreck (sw ) I can't open the design. It is on 2 circular needles and still bunched up. It is about 23" across without stretching.
> 
> I am seeing more of the darker color around the outside rows now.


That is very pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> On the rabbit thread, I was brought up on it as a child (just after the 2nd world War) I love it and I read Alison Uttley and Miss Potter!!


Mum fed us most things, but not rabbit- will never know why!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm about halfway on one of the two heels now. Cannot calculate # of repeats for the foot until I subtract the 2 inches for toe and whatever the measurement for the heel. I'm getting exactly 1/4 inch per repeat.

16 rows to the inch. That is the most exacting measurement of gauge I've had so far. 1.75mm circulars and lace weight thread/yarn. Who knew?

Mom, having been raised country and farm, won't consider rabbit unless we've had a major frost or cold spell. Will 0 to -6 +/- work?

I want rabbit....NOW! And, since there's a shortage of 22 rounds (even online), I can't have any! Waaaah! Only found this out because a church member was trying to qualify his accuracy and was NOT able to get any ammunition for his weapon.

Guess I have to go snare hunting...but I'm not that desperate. Disney and other children's stories are nice...but I'm also practical. And I better warm up some soup before going to bed or I can't sleep. Not nice to talk about food items before settling down for 8 hours. I get mean.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--I think you can buy frozen rabbit online. I know you can for animals. There are sites that specialize in wild game meats because they are not chemically raised. Need to be aware of that when looking.

Did you hunt when younger? It was never part of my life and having given up meat decades ago, hunting was not interesting. But many people still hunt for wild game around here. I often joke, but not really, that people can come and shoot the deer around my property and especially woodchucks in the garden. Rabbits are all over the place, but not as many as before. Oppossums, too. Too much development in the area and the wildlife has been disappearing. Still lots of turkey, tho.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> KX--I think you can buy frozen rabbit online. I know you can for animals. There are sites that specialize in wild game meats because they are not chemically raised. Need to be aware of that when looking.
> 
> Did you hunt when younger? It was never part of my life and having given up meat decades ago, hunting was not interesting. But many people still hunt for wild game around here. I often joke, but not really, that people can come and shoot the deer around my property and especially woodchucks in the garden. Rabbits are all over the place, but not as many as before. Opossums, too. Too much development in the area and the wildlife has been disappearing. Still lots of turkey, tho.


MMMMM! Turkey! Can't bring myself to consider Opossum...though I have killed two because I didn't enjoy having to clean up all of that trash - and the lazy trash collectors would not pickup anything that wasn't bagged. I would prefer to fish...though the lakes around Indiana are not really clean. I could bring myself to freeing up space for one deer in our large freezer.

We have quite a few corncobs frozen along with other veggies. I better finish off one more tab before going offline. Thanks for understanding that I only want what can be shared among 3 adults here in our apartment. No more than can be stored or cooked immediately. And, no I haven't hunted for food. Though I'm not shy when I need to eat what I might consider...minus the carrion eaters on land. Can't say that about the fresh or saltwater critters...though crab, lobster, or some shrimp might be tasty.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, ROnie, this is for you! 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311290-1.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice Bev. I have had a lamp shade project in the back of my mind for a long time. Seeing these shades may motivate me. I have a great table lamp, purple of course. The lamp shades that have been purchased did not last very long so now there is a raw bulb that would like some dressing up. A couple of metal rings and some lamp parts would sure do the lamp some good. Now to figure out the yarn to use. Any thoughts?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Nice Bev. I have had a lamp shade project in the back of my mind for a long time. Seeing these shades may motivate me. I have a great table lamp, purple of course. The lamp shades that have been purchased did not last very long so now there is a raw bulb that would like some dressing up. A couple of metal rings and some lamp parts would sure do the lamp some good. Now to figure out the yarn to use. Any thoughts?


Just did a quick search on internet and found a longgggg paper on evaluation of materials for undergarments for fire fighters. It recommends that only 100% or 100% wool be used by firefighters to lessen the possibilities of burns or melting materials. I would imagine the same would be true to lamp shades which would be subjected to intense, focussed heat.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just did a quick search on internet and found a longgggg paper on evaluation of materials for undergarments for fire fighters. It recommends that only 100% or 100% wool be used by firefighters to lessen the possibilities of burns or melting materials. I would imagine the same would be true to lamp shades which would be subjected to intense, focussed heat.


Sounds like a good thought Belle. thanx for taking the time to research. in the KP forum link that Bev sent the designer talks about stiffening and using a fire retardant but doesn't specify. I am loathe to use the standard chemicals as they are carcinogenic and perhaps, also, estrogenic and goddess knows what else. My brain resists remembering details of such things .
Actually, I do recall that during WWI/II knitters were told to only knit in wool as other materials would burn and skin to wounds--big ouch! This verifies your suggestion.

So now the question is what wool yarn to use. Lighter wt? mid-weight? Perhaps a Sock or Sport weight? I think a lighter color will transfer more light and then the pattern. I really like a solid fabric with intarsia patterning such as Native American or African graphics. Maybe something with a couple of eyelet rows--or solid columns alternated with an open stitch. Hmm. Think I just answered a lot of my own questions. But feel free to fantasize with me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my Shipwreck Shawl. It is not a very good photo as it is scrunched up on the needles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--love the color. As for scrunch? So is everyone else's on the needle. that is a lot stitches to try and spread out.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like a good thought Belle. thanx for taking the time to research. in the KP forum link that Bev sent the designer talks about stiffening and using a fire retardant but doesn't specify. I am loathe to use the standard chemicals as they are carcinogenic and perhaps, also, estrogenic and goddess knows what else. My brain resists remembering details of such things .
> Actually, I do recall that during WWI/II knitters were told to only knit in wool as other materials would burn and skin to wounds--big ouch! This verifies your suggestion.
> 
> So now the question is what wool yarn to use. Lighter wt? mid-weight? Perhaps a Sock or Sport weight? I think a lighter color will transfer more light and then the pattern. I really like a solid fabric with intarsia patterning such as Native American or African graphics. Maybe something with a couple of eyelet rows--or solid columns alternated with an open stitch. Hmm. Think I just answered a lot of my own questions. But feel free to fantasize with me.


When I worked at the refinery we were told to only wear natural fibers, no necessarily wool. In fact cotton was stressed and special fire retardant treated garments were required everywhere except in office buildings.

My suggestion for lamp shades and what I have seen used is crochet thread, size 10.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! I love the pictures... Bev your MV and SW look great! I like the little shawl and the mits very nice.. 
It is so much eye candy seeing all these projects  It makes me want to pick up my needles and start the SW! I will but after I have a few things done first.
The party was a huge success... and Jane the Jalapeno Poppers were made just like you described  and were delicious. I would of never dreamed of wrapping them in bacon.. We had so much food... but we also had some big eaters. I am fortunate to have what we call a 'Breakfast Bar' so I was able to put all the food there and it was easy access on 3 sides... Everyone had a great time.. my dogs were very well behaved and my cat even joined the party.. she had her spot in the room and watched every one  pretty unusual for her.. like most cats she usually hides!

All this talk of rabbit.. my grandparents were from Oklahoma and they had a little piece of land in Arizona.. We would have big family get together's and there would be a large plate of fried chicken and a large plate of fried rabbit... I am pretty sure my gramps shot and dressed the meat himself.. The only picture I have of my dad is the two of us while he was dressing out a rabbit.. so I am going to guess we ate a fair share of it when I was little... he passed when I was 3 and we moved to the S.F Bay Area.. there isn't much hunting around there and mom was raised in Buffalo NY and I know her side didn't do much hunting back then.. They eventually did and still do.. mostly Deer or Elk.. my husbands family hunts so it is often we will have a wild game dinner  We don't seem to have very many Rabbits around here.. I am seeing more Grey Squirrels this year than ever before.. I find them cute and entertaining.. but I don't have a problem with them either... I am sure if I did I would be looking for a way to get rid of them


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Shipwreck Shawl. It is not a very good photo as it is scrunched up on the needles.


Norma, it is pretty. I like the color. It is close to mine without the sparkle.

I think the cable lengths the designer mentions are not long enough. I am using 2 and still have scrunch.

I found out (for me) when using interchangeable needles when increasing needle size it is easier to leave the smaller needle on the side I am knitting from for the first row. (Hope that makes sense)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--love the color. As for scrunch? So is everyone else's on the needle. that is a lot stitches to try and spread out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, you do make sense. I think she has her lengths wrong.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! I love the pictures... Bev your MV and SW look great! I like the little shawl and the mits very nice..
> It is so much eye candy seeing all these projects  It makes me want to pick up my needles and start the SW! I will but after I have a few things done first.
> The party was a huge success... and Jane the Jalapeno Poppers were made just like you described  and were delicious. I would of never dreamed of wrapping them in bacon.. We had so much food... but we also had some big eaters. I am fortunate to have what we call a 'Breakfast Bar' so I was able to put all the food there and it was easy access on 3 sides... Everyone had a great time.. my dogs were very well behaved and my cat even joined the party.. she had her spot in the room and watched every one  pretty unusual for her.. like most cats she usually hides!
> 
> All this talk of rabbit.. my grandparents were from Oklahoma and they had a little piece of land in Arizona.. We would have big family get together's and there would be a large plate of fried chicken and a large plate of fried rabbit... I am pretty sure my gramps shot and dressed the meat himself.. The only picture I have of my dad is the two of us while he was dressing out a rabbit.. so I am going to guess we ate a fair share of it when I was little... he passed when I was 3 and we moved to the S.F Bay Area.. there isn't much hunting around there and mom was raised in Buffalo NY and I know her side didn't do much hunting back then.. They eventually did and still do.. mostly Deer or Elk.. my husbands family hunts so it is often we will have a wild game dinner  We don't seem to have very many Rabbits around here.. I am seeing more Grey Squirrels this year than ever before.. I find them cute and entertaining.. but I don't have a problem with them either... I am sure if I did I would be looking for a way to get rid of them


So glad the party went well. Sounds like it was a blast.

Very interesting family history--lots of different cultural experiences.

And if you had squirrels invading your house, you sure would change your attitude about them


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> So glad the party went well. Sounds like it was a blast.
> 
> Very interesting family history--lots of different cultural experiences.
> 
> And if you had squirrels invading your house, you sure would change your attitude about them


I am sure I would.. but for now my client and I have a great time watching them in her yard.. actually she just has one and it is so much fun watching from inside  a lot of our wild life is coming down from the Coastal Mountain Range.. we have a feeling that we are in for a very cold snap soon.. we don't normally see much more than deer!!

Great tip Tricia!!! I will keep that in mind when I start mine


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Norma, it is pretty. I like the color. It is close to mine without the sparkle.
> 
> I think the cable lengths the designer mentions are not long enough. I am using 2 and still have scrunch.
> 
> I found out (for me) when using interchangeable needles when increasing needle size it is easier to leave the smaller needle on the side I am knitting from for the first row. (Hope that makes sense)


I usually do too (only increase on right needle until after the first round. That way the stitches don't have to expand to fit over the larger needle. That's a great tip. Of course, I've also been known to "forget" to change the left needle for awhile. But that doesn't really seem to make much of a difference since loop size is controlled on the right needle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Shipwreck Shawl. It is not a very good photo as it is scrunched up on the needles.


Beautiful colour! Be interesting to see these off the needles!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can remember having rabbit as a child. It was really tender, but there were so many little bones. I am not sure that I would ever cook one myself. I really doubt it, as I love to watch the cute bunnies that sometimes venture into our yard, and also try not to let my dogs out when I see them. I just love watching them.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Mum fed us most things, but not rabbit- will never know why!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am sure I would.. but for now my client and I have a great time watching them in her yard.. actually she just has one and it is so much fun watching from inside  a lot of our wild life is coming down from the Coastal Mountain Range.. we have a feeling that we are in for a very cold snap soon.. we don't normally see much more than deer!!
> 
> Great tip Tricia!!! I will keep that in mind when I start mine


Found a deer directly under my window this a.m. They are hungry and getting more bodacious. I am not sympathetic. They are also very destructive. I find the apple orchards began to totally fence in their acreage. Also, home owners are doing that, too. That is a very costly thing to do. It is all about deer proofing their property. My garden wound up with an 8' tall fence which lost some of the wood stakes this winter and the deer are aggressively in it. I worry about them pulling up all the garlic and shallots that are planted for Spring.
When a kid I played with a squirrel by bringing sour ball candies to a girl's house that had one that lived near there. It was fun to see it come closer and closer to me to get this candy. Rotten of me to feed it sugar, but no more so than eating it myself. Would never do anything to intentionally draw them to me anymore. We have been on the opposite sides of my survival for a very long time now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Shipwreck Shawl...


Looking good! Love that colourway!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful colour! Be interesting to see these off the needles!


So will I :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Looking good! Love that colourway!


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...The party was a huge success...


Glad to hear that. 


> and Jane the Jalapeno Poppers were made just like you described  and were delicious. I would of never dreamed of wrapping them in bacon...


But anything wrapped in bacon would have to be good! I saw a recipe the other day for brownies with bacon in them... & chocolate bark like Belle (?) made with bacon in it. Not real sure about trying that, though.


> a large plate of fried rabbit...


We always had it as a stew - made in a large iron pot with a pastry on top. Imagine a cast iron pot large enough to make stew for 12 people. I wonder whatever happened to it...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...And if you had squirrels invading your house, you sure would change your attitude about them


That just reminded me - when I spoke of animals that were introduced here - squirrels, too. They run rampant now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I can remember having rabbit as a child. It was really tender, but there were so many little bones. I am not sure that I would ever cook one myself. I really doubt it, as I love to watch the cute bunnies that sometimes venture into our yard, and also try not to let my dogs out when I see them. I just love watching them.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: And my DGD has two pet rabbits- I don't think it would be a good topic at their house!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> When I worked at the refinery we were told to only wear natural fibers, no necessarily wool. In fact cotton was stressed and special fire retardant treated garments were required everywhere except in office buildings.
> 
> My suggestion for lamp shades and what I have seen used is crochet thread, size 10.


Almost missed your post Tricia. Good info to think of 100% cotton. Would make a an item easy to clean. In a wood heat house, it gets very dusty and the lamp is near the wood stove so it will need to be cleaned.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That just reminded me - when I spoke of animals that were introduced here - squirrels, too. They run rampant now.


I can't get over the pic of rabbits in a massive array in Australia. People never seem to learn about introducing wild life without doing thorough research. Hmm. Thinking about GMOs and toxic drugs---that goes for everything else, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, love your start on your SW. The color is gorgeous. I think it's the color I am going to dye mine-similar anyway. But you don't have to mess with dying. 

Glad everyone liked the lampshades. It does make one want to experiment. Gotta figure out ways to use lace. 

HEre's another link that was put up later in the lampshade thread. I really like the lace with knitting flowers one.

http://www.grainsofearth.org/12-crochet-and-knitted-lampshades-to-love/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...in the lampshade thread. I really like the lace with knitting flowers one...


Interesting... 
The flower one is kind of in the style of a Tiffany Lamp.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. There are some very interesting designs there.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Norma, love your start on your SW. The color is gorgeous. I think it's the color I am going to dye mine-similar anyway. But you don't have to mess with dying.
> 
> Glad everyone liked the lampshades. It does make one want to experiment. Gotta figure out ways to use lace.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I ordered some yarn in the Potlucks New Year sale.

Here is the goody bag I received. I have no idea yet what I will make. The kit/pattern is for a stocking usingacrylic paints, which were not provided but at least they give a list of suggested paints. It looks like it is dated 1987. As for the yarns, I will play around with them, probably making a scarf or something.

The second pic is the yarns I ordered. For the ivory yarn, I am intending knitting The Sea of Azov, a free scarf pattern in the Orenburg style. I really enjoyed the one we knit with DFL a couple of summers ago.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-of-azov

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Roni - just came across this as I am trying to work through my back logged digests - two months behind still. I make up a bit of headway & then fall back again. You may all have seen it already but I though immediately of your party, Roni, & wondered how much of this cropped up:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I ordered some yarn in the Potlucks New Year sale....


Have fun with that, Sue. 
I am looking forward to seeing your Sea of Azov.
Curious - what is the cow for? Reminds me of a little teddy bear that I had for putting in with brown sugar to keep it from going hard. Unfortunately, someone threw it out on me. :-(
However, all is not lost, I have discovered that a bit of orange peel softens the sugar up like magic.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is ceramic, but nothing for hanging it. It was inside some bubble wrap and I thought it was a woolly sheep. Have to confess I was a little disappointed, as that was more in keeping with yarn, but a cow, what do you do with a cow. Maybe one of my grandchildren might like it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Have fun with that, Sue.
> I am looking forward to seeing your Sea of Azov.
> Curious - what is the cow for? Reminds me of a little teddy bear that I had for putting in with brown sugar to keep it from going hard. Unfortunately, someone threw it out on me. :-(
> However, all is not lost, I have discovered that a bit of orange peel softens the sugar up like magic.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful colour! Be interesting to see these off the needles!


It is and I agree - it will be interesting to see them off the needles!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I usually do too (only increase on right needle until after the first round. That way the stitches don't have to expand to fit over the larger needle. That's a great tip. Of course, I've also been known to "forget" to change the left needle for awhile. But that doesn't really seem to make much of a difference since loop size is controlled on the right needle.


I do it that way, too. It makes it much easier for me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Norma, your SW is looking great! The color you choose is very pretty and appropriate. :thumbup:

I'm glad you all had a fun time and your party was a success, Ronie. 

Happy Rabbit Hunting!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is a very pretty scarf. Your lucky bag looks good fun :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, love your start on your SW. The color is gorgeous. I think it's the color I am going to dye mine-similar anyway. But you don't have to mess with dying.
> 
> Glad everyone liked the lampshades. It does make one want to experiment. Gotta figure out ways to use lace.
> 
> ...


Love some of these. The #9 two by Abigail Dace and the floor lamp by Melanie Port are terrific. Wonder if there is any more info about these pieces or the designers. Will have to see what can be found out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Roni - just came across this as I am trying to work through my back logged digests - two months behind still. I make up a bit of headway & then fall back again. You may all have seen it already but I though immediately of your party, Roni, & wondered how much of this cropped up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Isn't this pretty - love the navy... & the purple...:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-blanket-snowflakes---vognteppet-snfnugg


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is ceramic, but nothing for hanging it. It was inside some bubble wrap and I thought it was a woolly sheep. Have to confess I was a little disappointed, as that was more in keeping with yarn, but a cow, what do you do with a cow. Maybe one of my grandchildren might like it.
> 
> Sue


Milk it☺


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love all these knitted lampshades  thanks for thinking of me... I have to agree I think the flower one looks really nice.. it would be perfect in a bedroom 

That is a very pretty scarf Sue... are you going to use all the colors or pick one?? they go very well together 

Jane that was so cute!!! I loved it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, you made me laugh! That was really cute.

Well, I took a nap instead of packing, so I must get cracking!! 

Tanya, 'Milk it' indeed. 

Jane I love that snowflake pattern. Ummmmm!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that this showed some interesting texture:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mirabelle-texture-sampler-shawl

Apparently there are a couple of minor errors in it - in case someone decides to try it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Grand start!! Yarn selected, pattern read, notions and needles gathered. Now I can relax a bit, the important stuff is done. 

edit to add-love that shawl, Jane. Another pattern in my library.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that this showed some interesting texture:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mirabelle-texture-sampler-shawl
> 
> Apparently there are a couple of minor errors in it - in case someone decides to try it.


I really like that shawl, Jane. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the additions of the beautiful patterns to my Ravelry library.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, you made me laugh! That was really cute.
> 
> Well, I took a nap instead of packing, so I must get cracking!!
> 
> ...


Have a great time Bev!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Have a great time Bev!!!!


Same from me!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie and Jane. We shall. All is pretty much packed. So planning on knitting on my SW tonight while 'watching' football.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Milk it☺


So silly!

Those are some interesting light shades. The flower one is very pretty. The ones inside the frame were on the futuristic side. They remind me of the furniture styles of the early 60's. (Of course, I was "really" young and could be mistaken.  )

It sure is quiet on here tonight. I hope everyone is having a wonderful evening!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie and Jane. We shall. All is pretty much packed. So planning on knitting on my SW tonight while 'watching' football.


Have fun, relax, but watch the weather. Be safe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> So silly!
> 
> Those are some interesting light shades. The flower one is very pretty. The ones inside the frame were on the futuristic side. They remind me of the furniture styles of the early 60's. (Of course, I was "really" young and could be mistaken.  )
> 
> It sure is quiet on here tonight. I hope everyone is having a wonderful evening!


silly, me? couldn't resist.

it has been quiet here. guess everyone is out partying.

those cocoon shades are a bit retro but not only the late 50-60's but also reminds me of the craftsman style updated a bit. and they are so modern at the same time. looked up the designer's site. she only has those 2 lampshades on it and they sell for $466+ each.

edit--but no patterns available that I saw. would love to see how she worked those.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie and Jane. We shall. All is pretty much packed. So planning on knitting on my SW tonight while 'watching' football.


Have a great getaway!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--have a terrific trip


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Have a great get-away, Bev. I think you have earned it!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Toni -- The last couple of weeks have been great. So many wonderful pieces and so much knitting going on. Thank you for helping us along.

The next session can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311557-1.html#6658734

I hope all of you will join me soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the additions of the beautiful patterns to my Ravelry library.


Seconded from Wales :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, it has been a very interesting thread. Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Goodness, another 2 weeks have gone by with so much sharing==great work, patterns, comradery. Sure makes these cold days go by so much more pleasantly.

Thanks Toni for a great time


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks all. We are planning on a great time. We always have one. 

THanks, Toni, for a great two weeks and for getting me started on my Shipwreck. I am having such fun knitting it. I have one round of plain knitting, then I will start the eyelet. It will be waiting for me when I get back.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lots to get caught up on. Great starts to the SW shawls. Thanks ladies for the photos  I am looking forward to seeing the finished projects.

Have a good trip Bev.

Glad everyone is keeping warm, and walking safely through the snow and ice. And all the furry babies are home safe as well. 

I have not seen a mouse in decades but am seeing a few squirrels move into the neighborhood. 

Some nice pattern links, thanks 

I am about halfway through the collar on the sweater. I had planned to work on it during the football game last night but it (the game) was too nerve-wracking so I only got three rows done, lol. 

My guess for the mystery dishcloth is 'go baby go' with a ball of yarn slightly unraveled. The squiggly bit is puzzling for sure.

Have a great day all. Off to ride my bike for a couple of hours - bridge work today (our equivalent of hill climbs).


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> THanks all. We are planning on a great time. We always have one.
> 
> THanks, Toni, for a great two weeks and for getting me started on my Shipwreck. I am having such fun knitting it. I have one round of plain knitting, then I will start the eyelet. It will be waiting for me when I get back.


I am so glad that some of those who have been wanting to do this shawl have been able to get started. They really are looking so good and not any where near as difficult as I thought it would be. 

Have a nice time away, Bev. "See you" when you get back.

Thank you for a quick two weeks, everyone!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is good to hear from you, Jan and Melanie. 

Enjoy your ride, Melanie, and congratulations on conquering those sleeves!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is good to hear from you, Jan and Melanie.
> 
> Enjoy your ride, Melanie, and congratulations on conquering those sleeves!


 :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, it has been a very interesting thread. Thank you for your efforts.


And thanks from me, too, Toni. It has been interesting to see the shipwreck shawls emerging.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for hosting the last 2 weeks, Toni... can't believe it was two weeks!
Great to see those ShipWreck shawls in progress.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for a great 2 weeks Toni... I look forward to starting my SW now!!  I was on the fence before but I will be doing this one for sure.. I am wondering about the beads.. I just got a new bead catalog last week.. I should look into it 

I look forward to what you have for us Belle... you gave me a hint some weeks back.. I'll see you all in Belles Party!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Toni for hosting the past 2 weeks. Enjoyed following the talk, seeing new patterns, and of course seeing all the great starts to the ss shawl. Loved all the progress pictures. 
Roni, glad your party was a success and fun.
Bev, hope you are enjoying your getaway. 
Now to see Belle's new link!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, all.  This is such a nice place to hang out together. I'm glad you enjoyed it. See you at Belle's party. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for hosting the last two weeks, Toni.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, thank you Toni.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Toni for hosting the last two weeks. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Take care, Ros. I am so glad you have family close by to cheer you. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you so much Toni 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, Glad you enjoyed your stay with your daughter. How wonderful for you to see Jackson's first steps. So sorry about your cousin. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Sue


Thank you so much Sue. Jackson is so cute and so proud of himself walking, it won't be long before he is walking and running everywhere. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> LOL Bev!!! I could just see it now... oh my gosh... I guess mice are a part of life..they sure are destructive though
> 
> Ros I'm so glad you were able to spend some quality time with your family... and to see him walking is so exciting.. I remember each of these mile stones with my grands... my one grandson really never crawled.. he sat on the couch watched everyone and then one day walked.. holding on to the coffee table but he was walking.. he has done everything in his life like that... failure is not in his mind!!! he is now 18 and has outgrown all of that but it was shocking to see when he was little
> Enjoy this time.. they grow up so darn fast!!


Thank you Ronie, I did have a wonderful time with them and it's great fun watching Jackson. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--so sorry for your cousin. But his wishes do need to be honored. People do know when it is their time even tho it is so hard for us to say goodbye.


Thank you Tanya. I agree that his wishes need to be honoured. He has had a little bit of time to get things in order, which he is doing and still has his great sense of humour. I'm so sad but doing the best I can to cope. It's always difficult.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ros, sorry about your cousin's condition. I am sure that he is comforted by your compassion for him.


Thank you so much Jane, I hope so 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so sorry about your cousin. Praying for you and your family.


Thank you so much Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, so sorry to hear the news about your cousin. Sending prayers for you and your family.


Thank you so much Caryn 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I was so glad you saw the first steps. Lovely. Prayers being sent for you and your family.


Thank you Norma, it was so much fun watching Jackson, he was so pleased with himself and he brings so much joy to us all. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to be a bit brief- it is hard to type long when your back is bad! The most I can do at the moment is keep up!


Take care Julie, I hope you feel better soon 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Sounds like we are a little "down" from the weather -- too hot, too cold, too wet...... I thought I'd share a project that is nearing completion. No it isn't knitting, but crocheting; something I try to do only in very small increments. A few months ago, I saw a picture of a button that had been crocheted around to make a "flower?" It occurred to me that may be something like that could be used by the people in my Mom's care facility. Most of them have restricted abilities with their hands, including my Mom. My idea was to pretty up the buttons, put velco on the backs. In the meanwhile, make a bare picture maybe something with leaves and stems out of either felt or fleece and then they could decorate the picture for their rooms. The buttons could be used for many purposes and maybe even next year to "decorate" Christmas trees.
> 
> In any case, last night I decided I was done with the button work. I have somewhere close to 200 of them. Am waiting for a delivery of the velcro to test out the idea. In order to take these pictures I just upended the bag of buttons and didn't bother to straighten out the edges on them. Hope this brings a bit of cheer to your winter day.


I love those buttons Belle, what a wonderful idea💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Got areal scare a few minutes ago, as I couldn't find my two dogs anywhere. I had let out into the backyard. When I went to let them back in, they didn't come? Then when I went out front, I saw the gate was wide open. Of course I called for them and nothing, and they were nowhere to be seen. I put on my boots and coat and stepped out front, debating whether to walk or cruise the neighborhood. It is pretty cold out there today. I walked down the drive to take a look down the road, and guess what, two dogs were in the shrubbery at the side of the front yard and came bounding across to me. Thank goodness. I was sooo relieved. I am just happy that they came back. Maybe the big, cold world out there wasn't quite so appealing after all. So after some big hugs and of course a treat each, all is well with the world again. They are curled up on the couch. Now I need a cuppa tea!
> 
> Sue


I know I'm late sending this message Sue but I'm so happy you found your dogs 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you had a good visit with your family and so very sorry about cousin's declining health. Will keep him (and you) in my prayers.


Thank you so much Pam 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here are my MV and SW. Ronie, my arm holes are about 10-6 1/2. That's the first one anyway. The second one got shaped a little differently. I like the first one better, although, with it on, I doubt anyone would notice the difference.


They look great Bev 💞



> Toni and Tanya, I am so proud of you both!! You will both do great!


I agree with Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Here is my Shipwreck (sw ) I can't open the design. It is on 2 circular needles and still bunched up. It is about 23" across without stretching.
> 
> I am seeing more of the darker color around the outside rows now.


Looking great Tricia, I can't wait to see these beautiful shawls finished. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Jane.
> 
> THanks for all the encouragement on the MV and SW. I am really having a blast with the Shipwreck. I have 2 1/2 rows to do before I start the eyelets and the beads.
> 
> ...


Looks gorgeous Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Shipwreck Shawl. It is not a very good photo as it is scrunched up on the needles.


Looking gorgeous Norma 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Have a great time Bev!!!!


Same from me Bev 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great to see you back online, Ros- I have been concerned! You have been through a very rough patch. Are Perth temperatures still as bad?!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great to see you back online, Ros- I have been concerned! You have been through a very rough patch. Are Perth temperatures still as bad?!


Thank you Julie. You are going through a rough patch yourself. I'm hoping that this will be a wonderful year for you. Perth temperatures this week are low 30's till Sunday and they have forecast 38. Take care 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. You are going through a rough patch yourself. I'm hoping that this will be a wonderful year for you. Perth temperatures this week are low 30's till Sunday and they have forecast 38. Take care 💞


Which would all be beyond my personal comfort range! Even though I know you have lived there all your life, I remember you saying it gets too hot! I am certainly hoping better of 2015. Bit soon to know!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Take good care, Julie and Ros. You both have plenty going on. Please take care of yourselves. May God bless you both with peace.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Take good care, Julie and Ros. You both have plenty going on. Please take care of yourselves. May God bless you both with peace.


Thank you so much Toni, I'm up and down like a roller coaster. I'm trying my best and I'm just doing some mindless knitting, you know stuff you don't have to concentrate too much on. I have finished a couple more WIP's, so I feel good about that. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Toni, I'm up and down like a roller coaster. I'm trying my best and I'm just doing some mindless knitting, you know stuff you don't have to concentrate too much on. I have finished a couple more WIP's, so I feel good about that. 💞


Good for you. Sometimes that is the best thing, and finishing WIP's is a huge bonus!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good for you. Sometimes that is the best thing, and finishing WIP's is a huge bonus!


Thanks Toni, 4 down and 4 WIPs left 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Take good care, Julie and Ros. You both have plenty going on. Please take care of yourselves. May God bless you both with peace.


Thanks, Toni! Peace sounds really good.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Toni, 4 down and 4 WIPs left 💞


LOL!!! That's great! Just think of all of the fun things you can start when you are done with these!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Toni! Peace sounds really good.


Doesn't it? Our sermon today was about that very thing. It was a good reminder.  Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Doesn't it? Our sermon today was about that very thing. It was a good reminder.  Take care.


You too, Toni!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> LOL!!! That's great! Just think of all of the fun things you can start when you are done with these!!!


Exactly!!!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

